# The Eczema Tribe



## Parthenia (Dec 12, 2001)

Do you or does your child suffer from eczema? What have you found are the triggers? What helps soothe? Introduce yourself and tell us about your journey.

I'll start, I have 2 dd's. Bea is almost 6. She had mild eczema and I never quite figured out what triggered it. She had rashes under her armpits, behind her kness, and on her chest (which was worsened by drooling). I used Eucerin and Aveeno oatmeal baths. It went away at around age 2. Bea also has a constant runny nose, which may be dairy related. I could really use some suggestions on how to help wean a school age child off one of her favorite foods, if only temporarily. She *hates* soy milk.

Ingrid is 3 1/2 months and has it much worse. She has it in the same places, as well as on her cheeks, where it is most severe. She has a diaper rash that follows the pattern of her flare ups. She has recently developed impetigo on her cheeks. We've tried mostly locally made creams and salves. The best one is a diaper rash salve with calendula, chamomile, olive oil, and a few other soothing herbs. We bathe her in ground oatmeal and chamomile tea. With the impetigo I've used bacitracin, bactroban (which worsened it) and at my wits end, reluctantly am using Ceflex antibiotics. The impetigo is going away and she now has mildly weepy patches on her cheeks. Diaper rash salve makes the redness go away in minutes! I also use California Baby diaper area wash on her cheeks. It seems to be very soothing and keeps the itching down.
I think dairy is the culprit and am cutting all dairy out of my diet.







I was allergic to dairy as a child.
I'm also taking evening primrose oil. 500mg/day. I don't know if it's helping dd, but it's making my skin healthy.
I don't have eczema, but I have mild rosacea, which is also triggered by food. I can't use anything but water and oily moiturizers on my face. Heat, stress, coffee and wine are my triggers. I'm sure there are more.

Ingrid's eczema has been a source of grief and frustration for us all. We can't kiss her cheeks! I am always asked "What's that on her face?" And while I don't think people necessarily judge *me* for my daughter's eczema, it's so frustrating that I judge myself. Why can't I help her? What more can I do? Am I ever going to get a photo of her without big red angry rashes on her cheeks? How do I help her stop rubbing and scratching (thus causing impetigo).

I've spoken to a local herbalist who is going to be making an eczema salve with some of my suggestions. When he finishes up, I'll let anyone know who wants to try it.

Let's hear from more Eczema moms!


----------



## bonberi (Feb 27, 2005)

HI everyone- this is my very first post after much lurking!

We've been dealing with eczema on my 5 month old dd for a while now. I'd have to look back at our photos to be sure, but it's at least 3 months. Rosie's eczema is mostly confined to her sweet cheeks, but she has a quarter-sized spot on one arm near her elbow, and a few other rough patches in sundry places. DH and I both have eczema histories, although mine has been clear for a long time until recently. Now I use my patches to test treatments before I try them on dd.

It started to get really bad in mid-March. I went to a LLL meeting, and they advised me to give up dairy and soy (actually they said all legumes- but I just did soy at that point). Things got worse. I went to a homeopath, and she said Rosie was reacting to my long vaccine history (for international travel), and it had nothing to do with diet. Stopped the diet and treated her with thuja and something else that was supposed to counteract mercury. Things got worse. I went back on an elimination diet, this time following the Dr Sears site suggestion- rice, millet, chicken, turkey, lamb, squash, pears, honey, plus the neuromins DHA supplement that they recommend. After my third bout with mastitis, I started probiotics for both of us, did gentian violet for 4 days, and started grapfruit seed extract and fish oil. Whoo hoo! Things got really good! I relaxed the diet a bit, and things got worse. Panicked, reigned in the diet, stopped the GSE and went from the fish oil back to the neuromins DHA. Things got okay, and then got worse again even though I hadn't changed much. I realized that I was restricting myself to veggies high in salicylates







which have been shown to exacerbate eczema in some folks. So, I turned that around and now things seem to be getting better again. But, since this is the 3rd time I've crested this wave, I remain barely cautiously optimistic.

Right now we're giving her baking soda baths once a week- about to increase this because of pollen season. Oatmeal baths made her splotchy all over. This week, we're using Florasone on the bad patches and Shikai borage pediatric formula as an emolient all over and on the bad patches between florasone treatments. The Florasone really seems to help, but I wonder if things will get bad again after we lay off of it for a while- I worry about using it for too long.

I'm sure I've left holes in my story- I've tried so many different things. I'm glad to be hanging out with a bunch of other mamas to know what it's like to cringe when a stranger wants to peek into the sling to see the cute baby. I try to keep up good, positive energy, because I know that she needs that from me in order to heal, but the ED is so wearing.


----------



## jeanieloz (Sep 30, 2004)

My youngest son has eczema. It really went away once I eliminated all dairy and tomatoes, and other acidy foods from my diet while nursing, and once he weaned we still kept all dairy and acidy foods especially tomatoes at bay. However he has a current relapse which is annoying the heck out of me. His left ear is red, splotchy, weeping, and icky, it hurts him and itches. He also has two other spots, and I don't know what the culprit is this time. I tried everything natural, and actually broke down and took him to the dr. and got a perscription which really didn't help much. I stopped putting the rx on him and used Balmex diaper cream, it was all I had, and it started to get better. Then last night he started itching other places and getting "hivey" looking so I broke down and gave him antihistimine, this morning his eczema spots were about 60% better.
I still don't know what is causing his current outbreak, other than plant and outdoor allergies, he hasn't had anything new or different added or taken from his diet in almost a year! Oatmeal baths seem to irritate him, and we've tried all the eczema friendly soaps, and no soap too, and creams, and techniques, etc..., just didn't seem to make a difference. I gave him antihistmine again tonight to see if it has cleared up completely by morning, but I really hate to have to give him this stuff, but we've tried all the natural alternative stuff already, and it doesn't help that all the trees and bushes around us are blooming and budding with pollen and the kid wants to be outside playing.
Donna


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

Wow, I am glad to find you ladies!

My son is almost 4 and his eczema appeared during his first winter--about 6 months old. It was just a dry patch or two on his legs that year, then it got worse every winter, until it didn't completely go away last summer and got really bad when winter hit. It crept up from his legs to his arms and back and tummy and even a patch by his neck.







By that time we'd tried every lotion and soap and no-soap and everything I could find, so I took him to the derm. The mild steroid cream works great for him but I hate to use it, so I use it to clear up the worst patches (it only takes a few days) and then use more natural remedies until they get bad again and the cream has to be used. I hate using it though, is it horrible for him in small doses?

His legs are flared up really bad right now and have not cleared up at all in the warm weather, so I just got the prescription refilled. I feel so bad for him and I know others look at his legs and wonder what it wrong with him. I think it is time to really look into the cause. I wonder if it is a dairy allergy but he will HATE giving up his morning cup of milk for me to test my theory. He's also shown signs of some outdoor allergies this year so who knows...

So far my DD shows no signs and I hope hope hope that it stays away from her. As a mom it makes me feel bad because even though it's not my fault, I think to myself that I breastfed and delayed introducing solids until the right age and why does he still have this autoimmune problem? I did everything I was supposed to do and couldn't prevent it.







: But I know it's genetic too, my DH has allergies and asthma, so I tell myself that DS's problems could be worse if I had not breastfed and I should just look at the positives. Do you all deal with those feelings too? I guess as mamas we are quick to blame ourselves for anything that befalls our children.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

i have Pompholyx (sp?) ~ mostly on my left hand, on my middle two fingers, but sometimes it spreads over both my palms.









stress is the biggest trigger for me. outbreaks are maddening.







: and toward the end of one, when my fingers are all crusty (sorry if this is TMI) i invariably get people who give me looks like i ought to be quarantined. blah. i want to shout at them, "It's not contagious!!"

i've been trying to find natural remedies for it for awhile but so far nothing. i'm in the process of making a rosemary tonic for it now...







:


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

WAIT you know, i just remembered something ~

before my daughter was born, i had a flare-up and i expressed some colostrum from my over-zealous breasts ~ and it cleared up the Pompholyx bumps like magic! unfortunately breastmilk has not had the same effect.









also, i've found relief in rinsing the areas with hydrogen pyroxide...







"relief" as in, for about 10-15 minutes the area doesn't itch, and it just stings a lot, then it dries out a little...


----------



## bonberi (Feb 27, 2005)

adenlilysmama,

Quote:

Do you all deal with those feelings too? I guess as mamas we are quick to blame ourselves for anything that befalls our children.
Yes, I fully expected to bypass this problem via exclusive BF and didn't give it much thought beyond that. Now I wonder if I had avoided dairy during pregnancy and taken a probiotic if things would have been at least slightly better. It's hard not to look at dd's itchy, red cheeks and think "whatever the genetic contribution is, this is exacerbated by something I'm doing or not doing- if only I could figure it out!!!"


----------



## Owens Mama (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello mommas. My almost 5 mo DS has been struggling with eczema since he was a month or so old. At first I attributed it to newborn skin issues but looking back I can see that it was the beginning of his eczema battle. THe worst patches are on his cheeks and back of his neck. He also has patches on his shoulder and arms. These dont seem to bother him much though, or at least he has'nt figured out how to itch there yet









Right now his skin is looking great! We have really figured out how to keep the rash from blowing up but I know we have'nt elimintated the irritant because he is still itchy. This to me is the hardest part! He is of the age now that I should be able to set him down to play and just be a baby, but I have to constantly hover over him to keep him from scratching. I can put mittens on him, but not only does the rubbing still irritate the skin but I hate to limit his tactile exploration now that he is finally figuring out how to touch and feel things.

Here are the things that work for us. I LOVE California Baby's Calendula cream- it soothes the redness instantly and brings back beautiful baby skin. We use florasone too, but honestly it is hard to tell if it helps sometimes. I wonder how much of his itching at this point is merely psychological/habitual and how much is really from irritation.

It seems to be super important to keep him from scratching at night, so here is what we do and it really works (note- Owen is either in a cosleeper or with us in bed so we can watch him- I wouldnt necessarily recommend this for someone who does not sleep close to their baby) At night we use the heavy duty old fashioned diaper pins and pin the sleeves of his sleepers to his side so he cannot rub his face all night. He doesn't mind at all and wakes up with much clearer cheeks.

He also has a very itchy scalp- and I find that aloe vera gel mixed with a Calendula infusion helps to keep this moisturized, although he still is scratchy. Way less messy than Oil though!

I am taking Evening Primrose Oil, Borage/Flax Oil, and Owen is on Jarrow's Baby-Dophilous becuase I was told probiotics don't necessarily pass into breast milk. I have been off dairy for a long time which seems to help. I am also off wheat and soy. I have gone back and forth on the elimination diet and I get so stressed when I think of giving up so much and I really dont think it is good for me so I havent overdone it. So we try to put things into his and my body that can help instead of depriving me of things I enjoy.

The most frustrating thing about the whole eczema deal is not knowing if the sacrifices we make are helping. I can give up all these foods I love, get rid of my pets, never take my baby outside, etc- all things I dread, but it may be all for NOTHING. if these things are not triggers for ds














: IT IS SO FRUSTRATING!

Lets all hope our babies grow out of this!


----------



## Owens Mama (Mar 4, 2005)

O yeah- one more trigger for us all to think about is the metals in the snaps on baby clothes. i am thinking that Owens eczema on his back and shoulder may be from where the snaps on T-shirts (either on the back or left shoulder of the shirt) are rubbing on his skin. Metal allergies are really common. Does this make sense to anyone else?


----------



## AdoptChina (Dec 7, 2003)

I have 3 kids with eczema---2 of my boys and my daughter. The boys aer 8 and 23 months, DD is 5. The all have different forms of eczema (one looks like rug burn, one looks like little tiny spots, one looks like big circular patches). My 8 yr old never seems to be free of it.....and right now my 5 yr old is having a bad outbreak as well


----------



## irinam (Oct 27, 2004)

My DD going on 5 has developed a mild (so far







) eczema just recently.

What could have messed up her liver in only four years of her life ?

Started with about a quarter-sized "patch of dry skin" as our Ped called it







: above her knee

Since December it spred almost around her leg and she developed another patch on her butt cheek.

Reading MDC a lot more than I post I realize how clueless I was on many subjects before - vax, food additives, antibiotics, sugar, etc.,

All the rest of our family - me, DH, DS and mine and DH's parents and siblings never even heard of eczema so I am searching on my own and with your great help ladies.

So far, we both (DD and I) do cultured yogurts and kefirs, take primrose oil and flax seed oil (*helps*). I am shopping carefully for natural and organic foods now.

It seems like I am finding *some* triggers - strawberries, artificial coloring (DD "helped" me find it by eating all the food coloring straight from the tubes while I was in the shower







: - no more artificial coloring in our house! )

I am watching honey and bananas. Avoiding triggers *helps*

I add to her baths steeped herbs that are known to help skin conditions (one of them is calendula, others I know only in our native language, but will copy down the latin names and post) - *helps significantly*

I mosturize immediately after bathing - *helps*

Tried the Dr prescribed Hydrocortizone in the beginning - makes it *worse*. Tried one more time when we had a big flair-up - made it *worse* again. Done trying Hydrocortizone







:

Hugs to all of you mamas - thanks for making this a Tribe


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

my 1 yr ds has eczema. it started out as a few scattered dry patches on his legs at a few months old (sounds like this is common).

he has a bad spot on the side of his neck which he scratches sometimes. the backs of knees and inside of elbows are the other main spots. we have really battled in the past with diaper rash eczema in the creases of his legs but that is not an issue right now









i haven't figured out the triggers (foodwise). i have figured out that i can't use the aveeno or the j&j baby bath washs that i have. i only use the burts bees milk powder in his bath. and i moisturize after baths to try and keep flareups down. i bathe him every other day or 3 days.

i use the steroid cream (it is something stronger than hc with a really long name i can't remember) when it gets bad and just use moisturizer in between. i know the steroid creams can cause thinning of skin but it works so effectively in 2-3 applications. i end up using it about once a month for a day and a half on his neck spot.

i guess it has a genetic component and my dh's side of the family has it


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parthenia*
I could really use some suggestions on how to help wean a school age child off one of her favorite foods, if only temporarily. She *hates* soy milk.

what about rice milk maybe?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parthenia*
Let's hear from more Eczema moms!

i have it on my hands and lower arms.

i use a combination of natural oils/creams and a prescription ointment for mine. i try to use the natural ones first, but i have to occasionally use something stronger. i have been dealing with it for over 6 months now- never had it before, dont know what triggered it either.

i tried elimation diets with only mild success at reducing flareups.


----------



## Leatherette (Mar 4, 2003)

My daughter is 18months old and has had eczema since about 5 months. She has it on her cheeks, neck, forehead, elbows, forearms, behind her knees, on her shins and on her stomach.

We have tried everything mentioned by the mamas here, and it just seems to get better or worse when it feels like it.

My daughter was adopted, so I don't know if this runs in her family, was a result of not being breastfed, etc.

I really stay on top of it, and have been lucky enough to not have to deal with any secondary infections, but it is quite nerve-wracking. I am so tired of avoiding dairy and wheat, which have been highest on our suspect list, but really, it doesn't seem to make any difference. We are vegetarian, too, so that makes her diet all the more prohibitive in terms of going out, visiting people, etc.

She wears socks on her hands at night, under her cotton long john pajamas. But I can't keep anything on her hands in the car, which is the other time she will really scratch. Drives me nuts. And trying to keep the nails super short and lubricate many times per day, on a very active toddler......ack!!

Thanks for starting this thread.

L


----------



## violafemme (Oct 18, 2004)

Leatherette -- I love yoyr sig

DD is 17 months old. She started with a couple of pencil eraser sized patches of 'dry' skin on her legs at around 3 months which cleared up and then came back with a vengence around 9 months. It started spreading to her arms and then her back by 12 months. The doc didn't seem concerned but it bugged me. So I took her off dairy, it helped but didn't completely erase it. Then she got the roto virus and after being back on a diet of only breastmilk for 3 days it all cleared up. ALL of it. So we re introduced foods slowly and now know that her triggers are dairy, gluten, and eggs........and I think artificial color but she gets so little of that it's hard to tell.

It never seemed to itch for her and we never got to the weepy stage. In all honesty what I'm worries about is her developing celiac disease later since gluten is one of her triggers.

We use aveeno oatmeal baths and calendula baby oil on her skin and I've just started taking evening primrose oil. It seems to be working.


----------



## Owens Mama (Mar 4, 2005)

sorry for the sloppy message....nursing
















I'm curious if any moms with older children that have had eczema for a long time have noticed any secondary stuff develop. That is something i am worried about since i have heard that suppressing eczema rashes can lead to other autoimmune issues like asthma. that is the biggest reason i havent used hydtocortisone on ds.

also wanted to share sumthin interesting i read yesterday about elimination diets. it mentioned about how important it was to STRICTLY adhere to elim diets if you want to eradicate the sensitivity to the food. if you are strict about not eating the allergen in all its forms than you are much more likely to be able to reintroduce it later without the symptom reappearing. This was from this website http://kellymom.com/babyconcerns/food-sensitivity.html
that Siana posted in the allergies forum which was super helpful, Thanks! So, I for one need to get a lot more strict about my diet, I did pretty good but was still eating to many derivatives of stuff... Read those labels close. it is tricky.

(Ah- he fell asleep-)







But, he is an eczema baby so I cant put him down or he will scratch. sigh.

Meanwhile, ds is doing pretty good these days altho i discovered i had been eating lots of corn since i gave up wheat and he had green diarrhea for a couple dasy so i think that is a no no too.







:

o well, anything for a non itchy baby!


----------



## CAyogamama (May 17, 2005)

I have been told that eczema can occur in people who do not have enough Omega fatty acids in their diet.

My friend's daughter had a fairly bad case of it and she gave her hemp oil (orally) and the eczema has completely disappeared. She continues to take the hemp oil on a daily basis.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

btw ~ i'm finding tea tree oil helps relieve some of my symptoms as well.


----------



## JordysMom (Mar 31, 2005)

I get to join this tribe, unfortunately.







My DS has had it since he was a few months old. It used to be really bad, especially on his little cheeks. At that point, his ped gave him an rx for Elidel, which we promptly started using on him.







: It did help during his flare ups, but then I heard about the fact that it's been linked to increased cancer risk, and stopped using it right away (whole 'nother thread about how pissed I was about that







).

But it's actually been under control with us just using Eucerin after his bath. He has one patch on the inside of one of his elbows, but that's really the main problem area. His upper arms tend to feel bumpy, but I just try to keep them moist. I also use All Free & Clear for laundry, but am looking to go more natural with that (like I have with the rest of my cleaning products). And I use vinegar in the rinse cycle, which helps to get all the soap residue of the clothes.


----------



## tinaq (Aug 26, 2002)

Here, on the eczema tribe.









My dd has had eczema since about 6 wks. She's my 2nd. My 1st has no evidence of such. DD seems to be responding to daily latherings w/ Cetaphil Creme (like Eucerin). I've been introducing Fish Oil to my diet & that helps. When things get really bad we've use Florasone. We've also used Graham's Natural Alternatives Calendula Creme, but (although it's effective), it's also a bit expensive. The options the dr.'s have prescribed are ineffective. We use Kirkland (Costco) Free & Clear & natural cleansers around the house. I also try to eliminate her exposures to unnatural perfumes.

Glad to have found this tribe.

Tina


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi mamas, just wanted to join in and offer some insight into what I have found over the years. I haven't read all the posts, I will in a few minutes though








14mo DS has a few eczema patches on his torso and upper thighs. Lately, I've been using emu oil and it seems to be helping. I'm not TOO worried about it, b/c it doesn't appear to be spreading, but I watch it carefully.

Now, I come from a family where eczema runs rampid. My poor mom can't immerse her hands in water for too long b/c they will flair up and get flaky and eventually bleed. My 17yo old brother had the WORST case of eczema growing up that I'd EVER seen, it basically covered him from head to toe. It would be bad in the summer when he sweat and bad in the winter from the dry air. His legs would bleed b/c they were so itchy. ANYWAY...

I have a friend whose 18mo DS had eczema really bad also and some of his triggers were:
synthetic fibers
wheat (in his mom's bm and being fed it)
soy
dairy
lots of other foods I can't think of (his mom's on a really restrictive elimination diet b/c she's still bfing)

We found that lanolin helps soften the patches, unless you're allertgic to it like my mom. Recently, my mom's also had luck w/ the emu oil.


----------



## MAMom (Mar 24, 2005)

We too dealt with eczema when DS was a baby. For some (like us) the eczema was related to food sensitivity (IgG reactions - eczema, GI issues). Not all eczema is related to food allergy/food sensitivity, but a percentage is.

We has success with a very stict elimination diet for me (breastfeeding), and delaying giving those foods to DS. Within the past 6 months, he has outgrown it all, though we will still avoid peanuts/nuts and fish/shellfish until he is closer to 5 at the advice of our allergist & based on our own research.

If you think you are dealing with food allergies/sensitivities, I would highly recommend this board Kids With Food Allergies

If you are dealing with IgE allergies (vs. sensitivities which are often IgG) your child can be tested blood tested (RAST test or CAP RAST) or skin tested (SPT - skin prick test)

The top 8 allergens are:

dairy
soy
eggs
wheat
peanuts
treenuts (almonds, walnuts, pecans, hazelnuts, etc.)
fish
shellfish
If you are just dealing with eczema, besides all of the other things that people have already mentioned (changing laundry detergents & body cleansers/shampoos to dye/scent free, extra rinse cycle in laundry, etc.) you may want to try *soaking baths* - sometimes several times per day - then immediately applying a thick lotion to lock in the moisture. This may give a lot of relief. The lotion we found to work best was Vaseline "Creamy" - it comes in a white tube with a dark blue lid & I often find it in the first aid (or lotion) section at the drug store (though I am not thrilled that it is petroleum based, it worked for us & we tried lots of other things first).

The old way of treating eczema was to NOT hydrate (and some docs still perpetuate this myth). For severe eczema patients they actually wrap their bodies with wet gauze/cloths to rehydrate the skin.

Also, the hardest part - try to stop your DS/DD from scratching the eczema patches, as this can cause infection.

C


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

am i the only one on here with Pompholyx?







:


----------



## ShannonCC (Apr 11, 2002)

I can join in here (unfortunately :LOL)

I have excema and so do others in my family. I only just realized my dd (6) probably does too. I finally figured out that the dry, red rash on her face is pretty much what my hands look like when my excema starts to flare up.

I get mine on my hands. I've had it since I was a young teen) (about 20 years) but all this time I thought it was related to how I cared for my hands. In the winter I especially have to be careful. It's definitely a factor but I just discovered it's linked to diet too.

The other week we decided to cut out dairy to see if it cleared up my dd's "rash" on her face. It did. We're going to keep dairy free a few weeks and then feed her some cheese to test it.

So a few months ago my excema flared up and, for the first time, nothing I did was bringing it down. It wasn't awful (I've certainly had worse) but it just wasn't clearing up no matter what I did. Olive oil worked the best of everything I tried but I had to remember to apply it a few times a day for it to help (it helped but my hands still had red patches all the time, every day).

Flash forward to last week when we took dd off dairy. I went off it too because I don't want to eat it in front of her when she can't have it (we don't use cow milk anyway, but we do like our cheese!).

Today I was driving around and feeling the rough patches on my hands. Then it hit me. They were *just* rough patches. A few days ago, and for months before, they were red, angry looking rough patches that itched and looked like they were going to break open at any minute. Now, after a week off dairy, they are my normal skin color and just a bit rough.

Let me tell you it's nice to have my hands look normal for the first time in months!

Also, it did occur to me that my excema and the redness on dd's face started the same time (it was only recently her face started getting dry too - for months it was just off and on red). I bet there's an environmental factor in there too. Or it could be because we tend to not eat cheese for awhile and then eat a lot and then not eat it, I don't know. But even if there are other factors at least I know I can control this one (diet).

We're also soy free because it causes major behavior problems in dd (and I can't tolerate it either).

Oh, I should mention we thought to cut out dairy for my dd's face because of my cousin. She had bad acne for years and just recently was given the suggestion to cut out dairy. She had tried medicines, creams, etc and none worked so she tried this. Her face cleared up completely! I saw her this past weekend and realized it was the first time in my memory that she did not have a red face. A month or so ago, on top of her red face, my dd (age 6!) got some pimples so that's why I thought the two might be related. Plus, many in my family (myself included) are lactose intolerant. I think if there ever was a familly who shouldn't eat dairy, it's mine :LOL


----------



## violafemme (Oct 18, 2004)

Has anyone else noticed a flare up just before DC gets sick? Last week DD'd excema had a sudden flare and we thought maybe someone had fed her something in the nursery she shouldn't have had but couldn't track it down.............then she comes down with a GI virus and in a day the excema is clear again. I remember this happening once before.

So I'm wondering if anyone else has noticed a connection.


----------



## Parthenia (Dec 12, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klothos*
am i the only one on here with Pompholyx?







:

Probably not. I'm sure others will join! I've you've got a rash you're welcome in the tribe.









I've got a non-eczema rash condition, rosacea. Between dd and me, we're all red in the face round here.









Last week I took dd to the ped and got a rx for a steroid cream. It cleared up her weepy patches in 2 days! I'm not thrilled using it. We stopped using it for a few days, I made a crock pot dish without checking the ingredients in the flavor packet, and voila! The rash came back but not as bad as before. I went to the grocery store and checked the package: there was milk in it. So now were back on the steroid cream, and I'm back to avoiding the milk. What a vicious cycle!







:


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

I posted this in Allergies a little bit ago and I've edited it to update:

Max first flared up around 3.5 months. It started on his cheeks and quickly spread throughout his body until he was covered. His face, legs and arms were the worst and weeping all the time. The same week it started, I started eliminating dairy, eggs and chocolate, which made me a vegan since i was vegetarian to begin with. After 3 weeks of seeing no improvement, I added wheat, soy, citrus, nuts, caffeine, alcohol, corn (although keep finding new hidden corn in my foods) hmmm, i think that's it... So basically I've been on a majorly restrictive diet for 2-2.5 months. *update* 2 weeks ago we saw an ND and now we're also eliminating rice, white potatoes, grapes, bananas, avocados, and anything that is on the 'avoid' list for my blood type.

We use a dr bronner's lavendar or baby as a laundry detergent detergent, and I use only a small glug per load. I only use vinegar as a softener.

We've tried many bathing routines. At first we rarely bathed him. Then we saw a dermatologist who suggested nightly bathing. So we tried that and he got better for a few days, but then went back to 'normal', which is red, inflamed and weeping. We never use soap, except a couple times a month i'll use a tiny bit (aubrey vegan baby soap *now dr. bronner's*) on his hair when it gets really oily. I always slather him with a moisturizer immediately after taking him out of the bath and at most pat dry, never rub.

We've tried countless creams, lotions, balms, salves, ointments, etc. Some seem to work for a few days but just as we get hope that it may be working, his skin gets worse again. I've refused to use the steroids because while i'm sure they'll calm the flare up, as soon as we stop using them, it would come right back because they don't treat the underlying cause. Thankfully, dh is with me on that and i don't have to fight him over it.

We cover his hands with socks most of the time so he won't scratch his face bloody and cover the rest of his body with long sleeves and pants (100% cotton). Sometimes at night I'll pin his sleeves to the bed so he doesn't wake himself up by scratching/rubbing. Sometimes he figures a way to scratch anyways though...

I'm taking EPO supplements, 6 500mg caps daily, and probiotics. I also finger feed Max some probiotics. I'm also eating a lot of flax seeds and put lots of olive oil on my salad and veggies and eating lots of avocados.

We have almost all hardwood floors in the house and I'm washing the sheets 1-2 times weekly in hot water. we do have curtains in our room, but i vaccuum them and wash them regularly.

We're seeing a pediatric naturopath for the first time tomorrow and i'm really hopeful that she'll be able to help. and the best parts are that she's close, our insurance covers her and we've heard nothing but great things about her from friends.

I think that covers it all. He's still insanely itchy and it's gotten even worse the past couple nights. I feel like such a failure because I'm trying to do everything I can to help, but nothing's working. Our lives have been taken over by this and I can't sleep well at night because I spend the whole time making sure he's not scratching/rubbing. He's such a mellow little guy and so happy despite all this, it just kills me that i can't help.

*update*
We saw the ND and my diet has been further restricted as per the updated list earlier in this post. I'm now taking zinc supps and B6 and Max gets a tincture of butternut, burdock, and leptandra and df bifidus. I stopped the jarro-dophilus for both of us because it has corn ingredients. We had his blood drawn last Wednesday for the IgG test as well as several others the ND wanted. I'm hoping I will get some foods back once the results are in.

oops, i hear max waking up so i'll write more later.


----------



## OwensMa (Apr 15, 2004)

Quote:

am i the only one on here with Pompholyx
No, you're not.
















I have it too. It's wretched.







:


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

so anyways, what i had wanted to say before is that we just found something that is working wonders for us. unfortunately i don't have too much info on what it is or how to get it. my MIL sent us an herbal lotion from chile labeled 'zarzaparrilla' which in english translates to 'sarsaparilla' this stuff practically cleared up max's severe eczema overnight. thursday morning his face and arms were very angry and every time i picked him up i got all sticky from all the weeping. the package came that day in the mail and after testing a small spot for a reaction, applied it to him before bed. friday morning he woke up looking like this i couldn't believe the difference. and he was noticeably less itchy. the next day, his face was it's normal color and just a little bumpy. by today, his face is silky smooth and the only place you can see evidence of the eczema is his arms. and they're almost free of it too. they were the worst before we got this. i'm still scared to touch his skin though for fear of popping this bubble of success....

unfortunately, we only have two tiny little bottles (film containers) and one is almost gone already. i'm trying to find an equivalent around here so we can stock up, but it's tough with so little info. i've been searching online, but haven't found much about sarsaparilla in english. i did find out that it's a powerful blood and liver detoxer though and that makes sense as to why it would help. it's also a powerful aphrodisiac, especially for women :LOL i started a thread about it in allergies but haven't had much response. i'm still completely shocked that things are so much better so quickly. he barely scratches anymore. he's sleeping great! he's back to himself and i can tell he's no longer in chronic agony from the itching. i'm so happy to have found something that provides him with relief. (although i'm still trying to find anything that might be bad about using this. it seems too good to be true...)

i just wanted to share because i've done tons of online research on eczema and different treatments/success stories/etc. and hadn't once come across the mention of sarsaparilla. it came up a lot when i searched the spanish term though. maybe this info will be helpful to one/some of you and your babies dealing with this frustrating affliction.

oh yeah, and also i've started a blog to keep track of our progress and all if you want more details:
eczema hell


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

UGH you guys! I don't have time to read/post right now but I'll join you later. MY oldest has summer eczema. Almost makes me wish for perpetual winter.


----------



## Love my 2 (Feb 14, 2003)

I've been battling eczema on my hands for years. Lately, so bad that my wedding ring may have to be cut off due to the swelling. I have had some relief with the Omega 3/6/9 supplements and using olive oil and calendula based products. I can't figure out what in my diet could be causing it, unable to go on strict elimination diet till dh is working and we're out the in-laws house. Hmmm, maybe stress has been making it worse lately?
My ds has beautiful skin except for a crusty area on his navel and occasionally at the base of his penis, it responds well to Badge baby balm. My dd has the same crusty spot on her navel and a patch on between her buttocks that also does well with the badger balm. She also has dry pink rough cheeks. Neither of my children had it untill we moved up here to the high desert. I'm thinking it's a combination of the minerals in the well water and the junk food Grandma keeps giving them against my wishes.
For us, anything with a petroleum base just makes the problem worse.


----------



## kazmir (Nov 21, 2001)

Hi, my son Niko is 6 months and just started having a rash on his cheeks. It started 2 weeks ago as a small red rash. It looks like whiteheads and then they break open and scab up right away. It does itch him but he doesnt scratch, thatnk goodness, he rubs it with th e back of his hands. He has been sick on and off for 3 months with respiratory issues and the Dr started him on a therapy of Pulmicort 2 x a day for 30 days. He had been on this for a week before the rash and I have stopped the treatment to see if it is the culprit. I was using luberdern and now using Weluda Calendula Creme as of yesterday and it seems to be helping. I usually shower with him and only use water. I shampoo his hair once a month or so. I am also supplimenting with EPO and EPA from Nordic Naturals. Oh and I am back on the Prenatal vits, I had gotten lazy in taking them. He is BF exclusively and I haven't changed my diet. I need to start taking probiotics again, I haven't been since his last round of antibiotics. Does probiotics transfer thru breastmilk?

Any and all suggestions are welcomed! I haven't slept well in a week







and neither has he or DH.


----------



## Parthenia (Dec 12, 2001)

I have infant probiotics, which I briefly gave to dd with a medicine dropper. She learned very quickly how to take them (faster than she learned to take my bm in a bottle!). She later developed impetigo that didn't respond to topical antibiotics, so she took a course of oral ones, plus the probiotics to help reculture her gut.
I do not take probiotics right now. I thought I read that they really don't transfer into breastmilk.

A word of caution about Weleda products (which I love). They contain peanut oil, so if your babe is allergic to peanuts, it could be a problem.

It used to be recommended that you use little soap and bathe infrequently. I found that dd is very soothed by the bath, as is her skin. I give her short baths with chamomile tea. I use kiss my face olive oil and aloe soap--the same stuff I use. It's a very oily soap, which is nice, and I use very little. We do 2 minute showers with quick rubdowns, too.
As soon as she's out of the water we dry her off and immediately moisturize. I currently use some locally made eczema salve.

I definitely recommend doing an elimination diet. If your ds is allergic to something you're eating, all the creams and ointments in the world won't stop the reaction. Creams help to heal the skin. Find the cause of the irritant.

HTH, mama!


----------



## mamabbbg? (Feb 3, 2005)

We use homeopathic Sulfer and it seems to help.


----------



## circlemama (Dec 8, 2001)

We bathe in organic oatmeal, or baking soda, or sea salt. Getting rid of allergens in the diet. And, I think getting my metal fillings replaced (still BF dd at 2 1/2, been lactating now for 6 1/2 years!) has helped her skin.


----------



## moneca (Sep 5, 2004)

Glad to join in









Dd has had weepy eczema behind her ears since about 9 mo and she is now 17 mo. Last week on Jessviola's thread someone mentioned that Zim's crack creme (the original) healed up her babes weepy eczema in no time. I've tried everyting natural without success so I decided to do some research. They sell it at CVS and it contains glycerine, alcohol, water, arnica extract, and myrcia oil. I tried to search myrcia oil, but what I found was very limited and it seems to be derived from bay leaf. It has natural antibiotic properties. I started placing it behind dd's ears Saturday night and it is now almost completely dry.
I've been doing more research on eczema and it seems that the kind that is weepy and itchy is caused by yeast overgrowth. We know that dd has this along with dysbiosis. She just spent the last 10 months vomiting regardless of what she ate. She would vomit between 1-3 times per day and her appetite continued to decline with time. We thought that she was allergic to almost everything - dairy, soy, gluten, avacado, egg, potato, sweet potato - we did an elimination/rotation diet for months. Talk about being limited. Did all the medical tests and everything came up perfect. The "allergies" always manifested themselves with gi symptoms - only vomiting. Anyway, two weeks ago I put her on a special diet that heals the gut (a very easy and liberal diet compared to what we've been on). She vomited once with eating the first day and that was it. She is eating all the things that we thought she was allergic to except soy, potatos, and gluten. She loves eating for the first time since I introduced solids at 6 mo. She is much happier. Just wanted to share with all you allergy mamas







. Feel free to pm me if you want to know more about the diet. Also, homemade yoghurt or kefir is really easy to make and has tons more good bacteria than store bought probiotics - check back a few months on the health and healing section for the probiotics thread. There is so much info on probiotics there. I'll try to go back and bump it up.


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

that's an interesting theory about the weeping/itching eczema being yeast overgrowth. We've been on a yeast free/sugar free diet for a couple months now as well as giving probiotics but didn't see any difference until using the zarzaparilla. i've been wondering about yeast (i wonder about a lot of things :LOL) lately because of the little patch that came back around his mouth. maybe it's just a form of wishful thinking though because i want to be able to eat like normal again :LOL


----------



## proud mama of 2 (Dec 16, 2004)

Count me in. My DS had his first outbreak of eczema when he was 8 months old and it was HORRIBLE. We had it somewhat under control by wearing cotton clothing, oatmeal baths & such, but he recently got it so bad that he started bleeding / pussing from some spots and i'm working on getting it under control (my poor baby







) any advice would be appreciated


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Count me in too! DD has it. She was basically born with it. I remember the first time I looked at her little feet she had sty crusty patches on her ankles.







We've been battling it since then. It hasn't been as bad as some though. Mostly just little dry patches. She's got one really bad patch on the back of her knee. It pretty much stays raw or crusty most of the time. She also has a patch between her middle and ring fingers that has gotten pretty bad. We did get an Rx from the Dr. for it (not Elidel), and it works really well but I'm leary of using it too often since it is a steriod. Nothing else we've tried has worked.


----------



## Parthenia (Dec 12, 2001)

I have a love hate relationship with the steroids, too. They work. They give Ingrid relief. They stop the inflamation. But they're steroids. Her ped said to use it sparingly, so that's what we do. And avoiding the triggers, as much as possible.

I was inspired by the Zarzparilla that Jessviola was talking about, and I spoke to a friend of mine who is an herbalist about sarsparilla. He said he would show me how to make a salve with it. That'll be a few weeks from now, but I'll let ya'll know how it turns out.


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

parthenia, i would be very interested in the results and knowing how to make it myself. and to avoid confusion, the sarsaparilla is from the vine, not the tree.


----------



## msiddiqi (Apr 28, 2005)

I may be a qualified member of this tribe. DS (almost 4mo) has had these dry patches with little bumps on his face. Last weekend they seemed to spread to other parts of his body







. The ones on his face turn red when he's hot or crying or just rubbing his face. I just noticed today that the back of his neck is all dry.

I had bad acne for years and I always felt this fustration trying to cure it. (After a lot of diet/lifestyle changes my skin is great! I guess you can say it took me on the road to all things crunchy







) Now I'm getting that same sinking feeling trying to figure out what could be wrong with DS.

It's not that visible but his face is all rough







. I miss his baby soft cheeks. I guess I should really consider cutting out dairy. I actually didn't eat dairy for almost 2 years but during my pregnancy I started craving it. I still don't eat much but if that's what's bothering him, its definitely not out of my system cause I do have it every few days.

But overall he's a very happy baby... I just wonder, could it really be something in my breastmilk he's allergic too? If there was something in my breastmilk, wouldn't he be all gassy and stuff? (although I must say his poops don't smell all that sweet as some mamma's describe breastfed poo)

I changed his detergent back to the baby one two days ago and washed all his clothes... It did seem to get better, but today it seems pretty bad again. I gave him a lanolin bath hoping maybe that would help him.

Luckily, he's not scratching really. I don't know if it's not itchy or he hasn't figured out how to do it. Either way, I'm happy about that.

I sort of feel overwhelmed. There is so much information on these boards about treating eczema, but now I don't know where to start. I wish someone could just give me a checklist.... like a to do list :LOL


----------



## bestla (Jul 5, 2005)

deleted post


----------



## ShannonCC (Apr 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *msiddiqi*
If there was something in my breastmilk, wouldn't he be all gassy and stuff?


Just wanted to chime in here







DD was recently (a month or so ago) taken off of dairy to see if it was causing her excema. Her excema wasn't bad at all and only developed at 6 years of age so it wasn't a serious case or anything. Anyway, her cheeks cleared right up and no, dairy never caused her any gas or digestive problems. Now, it causes ME digestive problems AND my excema cleared up when I cut it out, so I don't know what to tell you







We're all different. But what the heck, try going dairy free for a few weeks if you suspect it. Just make sure you either make your food from scratch or read all ingedients because there's a lot of hidden dairy out there.


----------



## msiddiqi (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShannonCC*
Just wanted to chime in here







DD was recently (a month or so ago) taken off of dairy to see if it was causing her excema. Her excema wasn't bad at all and only developed at 6 years of age so it wasn't a serious case or anything. Anyway, her cheeks cleared right up and no, dairy never caused her any gas or digestive problems. Now, it causes ME digestive problems AND my excema cleared up when I cut it out, so I don't know what to tell you







We're all different. But what the heck, try going dairy free for a few weeks if you suspect it. Just make sure you either make your food from scratch or read all ingedients because there's a lot of hidden dairy out there.

You know, I decided to do exactly that and his rough spots got all clear! I was also taking flax seed oil so I thought it was probably that, but this past weekend I had cheese and he got rough spots again. So dairy is officially off my diet now







.


----------



## mlleoiseau (Jun 28, 2005)

My 18 month old dd has had eczema probably since she was born. It started with really inflamed rashes on the cheeks, at 7 weeks developed a horrible cradle cap with raised red oozing patches, and by three months she was covered head to toe. Ped said that it's hereditary with no known causes and wanted her on antibiotics and steroids. At three months, she started waking frequently at night and her bowel movements changed from the normal breastfed ones to really foul smelling ones. On my own I started reading about it and eliminated all the major allergens from my diet--dairy, corn, soy, wheat, seafood, nuts, tomatoes, berries, eggs, chocolate, etc. She still didn't get better. By five months, she woke every 30 minutes during the night and the only way to get her to sleep was to nurse her. She wore mitts all the time, and sometimes at night I would tie a stretchy blanket around her pinning her arms down. Finally I caved in and gave her the steroids and antibiotics the ped prescribed. It instantly cleared up. I was using hydrocortisone cream on her also per the ped. The hydrocortisone made her flare back up on her arms. Ped said that as long as I kept her moisturized she'd be fine and to only bathe her once a week. I finally talked the ped into testing her for allergies. Turns out she's allergic to milk, wheat and dogs. I also got a referral to an allergist who advised daily 10 minute baths with no soap and to moisturize within 3 minutes of taking her out of the bath. That did seem to help. I was given a prescription for elocon, a stronger steroid, to use and dd tolerates it much better. Her main spots were wrists, elbows, knees and ankles. During all this time I also consulted with a homeopath, 6 naturopaths, tried efa's, earthworm herbals cream, probiotics, etc.
About 6 weeks ago, I started using pure shea butter as a barrier cream after her bath--I don't even dry her off, just pull the plug and start rubbing it in. It is absolutely wonderful! I have not had to use elocon since I started the shea butter. She looks absolutely normal.
Here is what we do that really seems to work for dd.
1. Avoid her known triggers. I still avoid the top allergens in my diet and hers. She also can't tolerate beans, spinach, red berries, corn. We no longer visit friends with inside pets, or if we do, we don't go in the house. I try to keep the house dusted and vacuumed and wash the sheets weekly in hot water.
2. She only wears 100% cotton clothes. I have found that she will break out in a rash if she wears polyester. I also dress her in one piece outfits so her tummy isn't exposed to things.
3. We try to wear 100% cotton or put a cotton blanket between our clothes and her when we hold her.
4. All our laundry is washed in All Free and Clear with a double rinse and no liquid fabric softener or dryer sheets.
5. She gets a daily 10 minute bath with no soap. I add enough sea salt to the water to make it taste salty. (Her skin became so soft when I started the salt.) I get the water as deep as possible and continually wet her parts that aren't submerged.
6. She is not dried off and she gets moisturized immediately after her bath. I avoid moisturizers with fragrance, perfume, lanolin, alcohols, petroleum, petrolatum, etc.
7. When her skin is broken and rashy, during the day I will spray colloidal silver on it and then apply shea butter. One doctor said there's no point in applying a lotion/moisturizer if you don't hydrate the skin first.
8. We supplement her with aloe vera juice, probiotics, vitamin C and a multi vitamin. She won't take efa's so I try to sprinkle ground flaxseed on her food.
9. Since I am making our foods from scratch, we avoid colorings and most sugars.
10. Until we started using the shea butter and she stopped being so itchy, we dressed her in long pants and long sleeves during the day and night. That way she would be scratching through clothes.
11. We cut and file her fingernails about every 4 to 5 days.
12. At meals she sometimes becomes itchy when she gets food on her wrists. She now wears longsleeved cotton bibs I bought from abetterbib.com
I may be leaving something out, but that's all I can think of right now. We are trying to have a second baby. When I do get pregnant, I will definitely avoid all the major allergens and take probiotics.
By the way, two great resources I've found are the yahoogroup eczemaparentscircle and the kidswithfoodallergies website.
Deborah


----------



## TerriKay (Jun 2, 2004)

No time to write much now, but Derek had AWFUL ECZEMA when he was smaller. We found some stuff online that has WORKED WONDERS for him. It does have hydrocortisone in it, but it has been a life saver!!!

http://www.eczemamiracle.com/

It didn't seem to be helping the first couple days that we used it, but after about the 3-4th day, he woke up completely cleared. Now we just use it once in a while when he starts to flare up.

If I can get my USB port working, I will try to download some before/ after pics.

Good luck everybody!!


----------



## ewink (May 23, 2005)

Hi,

I think I belong to this group also. Not sure if anybody is still here by now, since it seems like nobody has posted for a while. My DS is 5 1/2 months old and has suffered from eczema pretty much since he was born. It started as dry flaky skin and cradle cap, but soon got a lot worse. He also has some serious digestive problems, with green, mucousy, bloody diarrhea, and nasal congestion. He has several food sensitivities. I am off (BF'ing him) wheat, gluten, corn, dairy and citrus, and there are several other things I can't eat that I have tried (that I normally don't really eat much at all), such as garbanzo beans. I haven't tried soy milk yet, got some sitting in the pantry though to try at one point. His digestion has recently finally been much better, I think the probiotics that I'm taking and also giving him are finally working, and I also started taking (bovine) colostrum which really seems to help him.

But his eczema still isn't better. Sometimes his skin will look really good for a few days, only to flare up again.

I found this product line online, but haven't tried it yet. Wondering if anybody has tried the Stallatopia line of Mustela? (http://www.mustelausa.com/stelatopia.html)

Edith


----------



## circlemama (Dec 8, 2001)

Welcome Edith,
Some kids that are sensitive to dairy, are also sensitive to beef products.
Maybe the bovine supplement could be bothering him. Sometimes a rotation diet helps when there are so many foods to avoid. I am glad to hear you are taking a probiotic, many babes get help when it's directly given to them. There are many probiotic products made specifically for infants. Good luck.
Circlemama


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Edith, start reading the "Healing The Gut" Tribe thread... in my experience, nothing we put on DS's skin worked as well as internal help. (Although evening primrose oil on patches did help.)

When he was 8 mos old we started an Elimination Diet and also naturopath px'd 1/2 t. cod liver oil and 1/2 t. flax seed oil. Then changed to evening primrose in place of flax.
Quercitin, an anti inflammatory, 1/4 t. once a day then up to twice a day. Culturelle and acidophilus probiotics. That gave us our initial clearing, but still battled digestive issues since then. Which led us to where we are now...


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

We had an appointment with the ND last Tuesday and found out what the food allergy test said. The results were actually in. What a crazy little list. Max's blood reacted to:
apple
avocado
bean, green
bean, yellow wax
broccoli
brussels sprouts
cabbage
cauliflower
celery
cherry
coconut
cranberry
eggplant
garlic
grape
grapefruit
lemon
lentil
lettuce
lime
oat
onion
orange
papaya
parsley
pea
peach
peanut
plum
radish
strawberry
tangerine
wheat
egg whites
cow's milk
barley
soy

Basically, he's reacting to most of the foods I'm eating now. I think that he got sensitized to them because they were all that was left after eliminating so much. I have a theory that his liver is a little sluggish because it took unusually long for his hematoma to go away after birth (rough train of thought to how I'm making connections: hematomas~jaundice~liver) and because he had such a positive reaction to the sarsaparilla (purifies blood and detoxes the liver) and now I'm thinking that it's not clearing the proteins out of his system as quickly as normal and so they build up and he gets sensitized easily. Does that make any sense or am I a complete loon?

So now I'm on a 4 day rotation diet using the foods that tested safe. There's a bit more variety, but it's tough to come up with enough ideas for 4 days worth of different stuff. I can eat goat and sheep milk products so I get to eat some cheese! I'm hoping to get some goat mozzarella from a shop that makes their own cheese so I can make a pizza. At the least I know they have parmesan from sheep milk so I can have my rice pasta with sauce and parmesan.

The little things that bring such joy.....

Oh yes, as I almost completely forget the most important part. It's now been a week since the appointment and Max's skin is looking really good. I'm holding my breath because everytime it gets clear, it flares up again. It feels different somehow this time. I suppose because we're not relying on a cream. Although I did get my fun package of herbs today and they're stewing in the crockpot right now


----------



## Mooney (May 30, 2004)

Thank you all for your posts! I'm just getting started on this quest for relief and this thread has been a great source of good ideas and products to try.

As for my story:
I have a 15 mo ds who has developed what I think is eczema in the last three weeks. His patches are on his left hip and right elbow crook...they started small and have been getting bigger and more diffuse. Just in the last couple of days they've started itching him. We haven't seen any doctors about it, so we haven't tried any steriods/prescriptions.

My sister has had eczema all her life, which is why I recognized it. Her dd, who is 29 mo, also has eczema. I am my niece's caregiver, so I also deal with her eczema on a daily basis...her spots are her eyelids (!), elbow crooks, and sometimes her hips, knee crooks, and upper arms. I don't think they've done much about it (for either of them) except moisturize.

I'm gearing up to go on an elimination diet, keep a food log of what we do eat, ordering EPO (we already take Cod Liver Oil) and probiotics, and finding some good non-petroleum products for moisturizing (we're using Aquafor and Eucerin...and they're not really helping).


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS*
Edith, start reading the "Healing The Gut" Tribe thread... in my experience, nothing we put on DS's skin worked as well as internal help. (Although evening primrose oil on patches did help.)

When he was 8 mos old we started an Elimination Diet and also naturopath px'd 1/2 t. cod liver oil and 1/2 t. flax seed oil. Then changed to evening primrose in place of flax.
Quercitin, an anti inflammatory, 1/4 t. once a day then up to twice a day. Culturelle and acidophilus probiotics. That gave us our initial clearing, but still battled digestive issues since then. Which led us to where we are now...

Hi All,

I agree with Jane. She is the person who encouraged me when I was desperate to find something to heal my dd, who developed eczema at 5 mo of age. DD was exclusively breastfed. Believe me, I wanted to do everything but give up my chocolate. The homeopath told me to eliminate eggs, wheat, & dairy for 2 weeks and if one of those was the culprit, her face should look significantly better after that time period. Well, if anything, it looked worse.... but it has turned out that dairy is one of the things that she is sensitive to.

It took my sticking to a stricter elimination diet for 4 weeks before we started to see a change. I eliminated gluten, dairy, chocolate, eggs, nightshades, tree nuts, fish, caeffine, sugar... ate only turkey, chicken, lamb, and grass fed beef for meat... and I added in good oils-cod liver oil, borage oil, evening primrose, etc and I also took probiotics. I think it took that kind of elimination because my dd's system was overloaded... also, it takes 2 wks for dairy to get out of the mother's system then 2 more weeks for it to get out of the baby's. Also, I ate as much organic as possible.

We had been using the eczema miracle cream (1% hydrocortisone) out of sheer desperation, but it didn't touch the eczema until I started my diet. Around week 6 we went to a Chinese medicine practitioner who also does NMT (neuromodulation technique). We did do a few sessions of that, but I'm not sure how much if any that helped, looking back on things. However, she told us to stop the eczema miracle cream and start using Chinese Pearl Powder creme 2x/day instead. That stuff is fantastic. I bought it through her-she says she gets it made for her in SF Chinatown.

Now, that dd is a little older (13 mo), she is okay if I eat like I "used to." If I eat lots of chocolate or lots of uncooked dairy or lots of desserts she'll get reddish cheeks-but the pearl powder cream takes it all away. She seems to be allergic to dairy... she got some goat's milk yogurt on her face the other day and broke out in hives.

My dd eats way better than I do! I delayed solids (because of the ezcema) until she really wanted them, which was at around 10 mo when she started crawling. She eats only meats, veggies, and fruits. Absolutely nothing processed and no flour and no dairy!

Bascially, I believe the key to getting rid of eczema is to change the internal environment of the digestive system.

Check out this thread, where I ended up getting so many of my eczema questions answered!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=228710

Plus, here's the "Healing the Gut Tribe" thread Jane referred to:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=320840


----------



## Love my 2 (Feb 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klothos*
am i the only one on here with Pompholyx?







:

Nope, I looked it up and that is exactly what I have. It is pure torture at times. I wake up in the middle of the night with such severe itching, my fingers get so swollen that I've had to cut off my wedding ring. It's been really bad with stress and moving and having my hands in water and all the cleaning and washing of dishes I've been doing. Is there anything I can do about it? Everything I've read says to use steroid creams and heek my hands dry. What type of products do you use? Has an elimination diet helped?


----------



## Livi's Mama (Apr 25, 2003)

DS's ped just told us he has a "pre-eczema" condition. I've been applying coconut oil, but nothing else yet. Wanted to do more research. I thought things got worse (his chin & chest were awful, on & off, where his drool is) when I ate tomatoes. Dr said wouldn't be a factor, so interesting that a pp said high-acid foods seemed to make things worse. So far, besides the raised red areas on his chest, he's got dry patches on his legs. Guess I'll have to try an E.D. I've never been good at not eating foods i'm not supposed to







: .

FWIW, in my very minimal research before coming to MDC, I read a recommendation to treat eczema by taking 2 tsp real apple cider vinegar (raw, unfiltered) & 2 tsp honey in a glass of water 3x/day. Also said could dilute 1 tsp a.c.v in 1/2 c water & apply to skin. And said people w/eczema are usually low in potassium. I happened to have potassium vitamins on hand, so I've started taking them & drinking the a.c.v. But it's very early days & hard to say if it's helping at all.

Also fwiw, my dd seems to have no allergies. We lived in the city when I was pg w/her. Then we moved to the country. My "hayfever" is now bad each summer & was particularly bad last summer when I was pg w/ds. I can't just dismiss it as a coincidence, although it could be. Ironically, I'd say my diet while pg w/ds was much better than w/dd. More organic foods, cod liver oil, fewer processed foods, etc.









Thanks for all the tips & for not making me feel alone in dealing with this!


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

I have a question.I've been having the same spot with eczema for about 3 years now.But, now I am egtting a second one and I have dry patches all over my upper body. Needless to say, I'll see a nurse in 2 weeks ( dermatologists here either don't take new patients or only with referal)

Do you think it still makes sense to try to find out if there is some nutritional cause maybe?


----------



## Diane B (Mar 15, 2004)

I know this thread is old, but I just wanted to join the tribe (late, I guess.) I'm feeling discouraged because we had just about got our daughter's eczema cleared up (under her chin mostly) when it reappeared on her lower back, and now again under her chin. sigh. We have her on an elimination diet (we did applied kinesiology with a chiropractor)-she's off most dairy, oats, tomatoes, potatoes, oranges, and a few other miscellaneous things, plus we give her an omega oils special supplement. It got SO much better and I thought we were out of the woods. It's helpful to read people's stories and know that this is ongoing and requires creativity and patience! We do use a couple of lotions to reduce the itching, but no cortisone - we don't want to drive the inflamation "underground". Sounds like it doesn't always work anyway. I think the oils have really made a difference for us, plus we are very careful about perfumes, detergents, etc.

We have tried to be clear with her day care about her special diet, but I think sometimes they forget or don't realize that something contains oats, for example. Also, it seems like a lot of kids are sensitive to berries. We've been eating strawberries and raspberries the past few days, so perhaps that caused the flare up.


----------



## circlemama (Dec 8, 2001)

Diane B.
We all know our children best. I do know that alot of "allergic" kids have problems w/ seeds. It's not unheard of for kids to be sensitive to flax oil, or fish oils. Just a thought. Our minds are always wondering, especially when
we've had a clear up, only to have a flare up return. Sometimes, we aren't going to figure it out, due to seasonal stuff, combination food allergies or unknown factors like daycare. Our kids are lucky to have great moms like us,
who keep trying to figure it out.
Circlemama


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

diane b - the elimination of all wheat and gluten products seems to be very successful for us so far - in the month since we've started it ds' eczema has gotten much, much better.


----------



## tinaq (Aug 26, 2002)

In addition to elimination diets, has anyone used a chlorine filter w. their bathtubs & noticed a difference? I'm seriously considering purchasing one & wonder if anyone has any recommendations.


----------



## NoraB (Dec 10, 2002)

My 5.5 week old DS was just diagnosed w/ eczema. I'm now scrambling a little to figure out what to do about it. I think it may have been the baby soap we've been using, but I'm cutting out dairy as of today just in case.

Does anybody know how long it will be until I know whether or not dairy is the/one of the triggers?


----------



## MotherWhimsey (Mar 21, 2005)

I'll join the tribe. My daughter was just diagnosed with atopic dermatitis (it's a form of eczema). It started about five weeks ago. The rash starts on the top of her head and goes all the way down everywhere till the soles of her feet. They thought it was a very bad viral rash at first, but after five weeks and the way it has behaved (getting better, then worse) and other stuff, they say that it's atopic dermatitis. Right now we are using a hydracortizone cream, but only started that this afternoon, so I don't know if it works yet. We were given an antihistamine, but we don't usually use medicines, and anyway it's a moot point cause she won't take it. Are there any natural remedys taht you would recommend that are okay to use over one's entire body?
I'm really questioning our doctors advice right now. He says it's very common (which I know) and that it's basically just dry skin and that no allergy is triggering it. According to what I've read, it is triggered by an allergy. I don't know, I could use advice on what to ask, and what to look for, etc... we go back in less than a week, so I would like to be armed.
Looking back I guess we've been dealing with eczema for a long time but didn't know it. She has always been very prone to rashes and has had half dollar sized spots of rough scaley skin on her mons pubis since she was about six months. This is just so discouraging for us. She's had two flare ups with very little time between them. each time she flared up about three days after visiting my mother and sister's houses. Since it took three days I doubt that this is the trigger, but they use chemicals to clean and shampoos and stuff, and we don't. I don't know if that could cause it. I guess we'll eventually figure it out. can a flare come on three days after exposure?
Thanks for this thread, I haven't read through it entirely yet, but I'm working on it. Any advice would be appreciated, thanks,
Courey


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

please think twice about using the cortisone cream. while the skin will probably appear to improve, what's really happening is the immune system is being suppressed so the skin doesn't flare up and if it continues it could reappear in a couple years down the road as asthma or other more serious manifestations. i really believe in the importance of seeking out and addressing the cause before it gets more serious.

three days isn't too long for a reaction. if the reaction is as clear as you describe, i would definately be wary of visiting your mother and sister and would be watching her like a hawk after a visit. has she had similar flare ups at other times?

i'm beyond exhausted so i hope i'm not alarming you with this post. good luck figuring out what's going on with your daughter!!!


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoraB*
Does anybody know how long it will be until I know whether or not dairy is the/one of the triggers?


Dairy takes at least 2 wks (I've also heard up to a month) to get out of your system once you stop, then 2 weeks to get out of baby's...

Other common allergens are wheat, eggs, chocolate...

hopefully it was the soap! You can just wash a baby with plain water.


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWhimsey*
I'll join the tribe. My daughter was just diagnosed with atopic dermatitis (it's a form of eczema).Courey

Courey,

Atopic dermatitis is associated with gluten sensitivity... you may want to check out the "healing the gut tribe" http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=350068
thread and post your question there. At the very least, search on the web for more info on gluten sensitivity/celiac disease. Your child should be tested for it.


----------



## tinaq (Aug 26, 2002)

Courey~

Your dd's situation sounds very much like mine. Isabella was 6 wks. when the skin from her neck down got very rough & patchy w. oozing on the backs of her knees. Her whole body was effected except her pubic area. When it first erupted, her dr. said it was heat rash. Now we know she has eczema & we're on the road to still figuring out what her triggers are. Thanks for the info on the gluten. Also, dd's allergic to eggs. I'm going to try cutting out dairy & seeing if that helps.

We initially started w. using Calendula soaps & creams to no avail. We were on the cortisone for a short time, but I just didn't feel right using them. Now we use Shea Butter on her legs & treat flare ups w. Florasone. Graham's Natural Alternatives Calendulus Plus Cream has been REMARKABLE for us, but it's very expensive. I agree you have to find the source.

Good luck!

Tina


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

"Superimmunity for Kids" by Leo Galland, MD is great for explanation of essential fatty acid supplementation for eczema as well as other ways of boosting immune system (something conventional docs know diddly squat about). Essentially eczema is an auto immune reaction.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...127265-8340866

Just because eczema is common doesn't mean it's normal.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

And I would suggest to all instead of just cutting things out and thinking in terms of "my child cannot handle certain foods", think about why that is.

For us, it was a problem with intestinal flora, which is the foundation of the immune system, and produces the immunoglobulins that protect that body against everything foreign, including allergens. And since studies have shown both intestinal flora and essential fatty acid imbalance in kids with eczema, those are good places for everyone who is interested in curing this to start.


----------



## NoraB (Dec 10, 2002)

Can you give a 6 week old probiotics or will Mom taking probiotics be enough? I know that Mom passes lactobacteria through her milk...are probiotics the same way?

I was taking EFAs and probiotics throughout pregnancy, but slacked off after the birth b/c I ran out.

I'll try zinc supplements too.


----------



## irinam (Oct 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoraB*
Can you give a 6 week old probiotics or will Mom taking probiotics be enough?

Yes and yes. Zinc is good, also Omega 3 is good (fish oil, flax seed oil, primrose oil)

Primrose oil applied topically helped us somewhat too.


----------



## irinam (Oct 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWhimsey*
I'm really questioning our doctors advice right now. He says it's very common (which I know) and that it's basically just dry skin and that no allergy is triggering it. According to what I've read, it is triggered by an allergy. I don't know, I could use advice on what to ask, and what to look for, etc...

I had similar "advice" from our ped







: Actually for a few months he just kept on saying "it's just a patch of dry skin" and then just prescribed Hydrocortisone, which actualy made it WORSE.

I too read a lot about ezcema having triggers and spent months figuring them out.

Some of the triggers include foods that kids or bfing mama eat as well as external triggers, like pet dander, mold, perfumes, soaps, fire-resistant clothing, etc.,

In those forums you will find a lot of topical cream suggestions (which do not CURE it, but help relieve the itching and dryness)

What seemed to help in our case was

1. Changing the diet (she was not BFed at a time, so it was hers, but just as applicable to BFing mama) You'll have to figure out triggers for yourself, cuz every case is different. Big part was adding probiotics.

2. Herb baths - camomile, calendula

3. Dead Sea Mud (topical). I know, I know sounds extreme, but I was desparately looking for ANYTHING - I actually ordered it online.


----------



## mykidsmom3 (Jul 24, 2005)

My DD has excema..the worst places are on the back of her knees and her scalp...any ideas on how to moisturize the itchy scalp? She has very long hair (if that matters) but she acutally has scabs in places where she has scratched that hard! We have taken dairy out of her diet (due to a constant runny nose/cold symtoms and in hope it would help the excema) I am checking out the Healing the Gut tribe as well....but would like some advice on some natural symptom relievers..any suggestions? She is 2.5 btw.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Hi......My dd has eczema, but only on the inside of her elbows and one spot on her leg. It started this summer (dd is 4yrs) when she started swim lessons. I took her to a naturopath, who prescribed sulpher, flax oil and hydrating and moisturizing the skin. It went away rather quickly, with quick showers after her swim lessons. Now its back again, in the same 3 places only. Ive noticed it flares up once or twice a week. It runs on both sides of our family......and I havent had her tested for allergies. Ive been using floracream (sp?) and sometimes hydracortizone, but Id like to get away from that. It does seem to work, but only temporarily.

For the bath soaks......what do you all us or recommend? Thanks, its nice to find some alternatives that work. Im going to try to find the Shikai borage ped formula lotion and maybe the shea butter........


----------



## circlemama (Dec 8, 2001)

For the bath soaks, we do 2 a day, I use either organic oatmeal, put in a sachet type thing, sea salt or baking soda. I would like to find aluminum free baking soda in bulk.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Does baking soda have aluminum? I thought it was baking POWDER that contained aluminum............


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Well.....I went to my local HFS and the woman in supplements was very informative.

I found some Calendula suave that has all natural ingredients including shea butter, neem oil, jojoba oil amoung other things.

The other item she recommended from her personal experience with burns and rashes was Derma-Life with aloe vera and vitamins. Its not oily at all, goes right in, very concentrated so a little goes a long way, no smell. Just great stuff.

She also printed out some info for me and suggested lecithin and molasses to mix with yogurt or smoothies.

Ill keep you guys posted on how these work.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

huh...

I just bought molasses the other day bc I've heard it's a great thing to put in smoothies or oatmeal - with all the great vitamins in it...

but I didn't know it was good for eczema! Good to know!!


----------



## Livi's Mama (Apr 25, 2003)

We're having success!!

A naturopathic doctor recommended I give DS 1/2 tsp coconut oil twice/day via dropper. I've been doing that for maybe a month now & the eczema is nearly gone. I still want to figure out what he's allergic to; hopefully we can save up the money & find someone who does Applied Kinesiology (sp?). My sister, a chiro, did give us 2 homeopathic remedies, one for allergies & one for metals. We've been using them for 1 1/2 wks & so far I haven't noticed a change. Anyway, I would certainly recommend trying coconut oil.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Thats great news! Where did you find the coconut oil.......and is one kind different from the others.....as far as using orally??


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainsmom*
Thats great news! Where did you find the coconut oil.......and is one kind different from the others.....as far as using orally??

Hi Debra! Sorry to hear the eczema is back. You can get coconut oil at the health food store-it is a solid at room temp. You can also order it from http://www.mercola.com/forms/virgin_coconut_oil.htm. It is good to use on the skin (although kind of greasy) and use in cooking.

Are you giving dd cod liver oil (Carlson's or Nordic Naturals) and probiotics? Those are important in healing from ezcema. My dd likes the lemon flavored Carlson's but not the NN kid's berry flavored!) If your dd can do dairy, you can make some "24 hr yogurt" which will have way more healthy bacteria in it than any probiotic powder http://www.pecanbread.com/goatyogurt.html. Also, New Frontiers (our local health food store) is selling raw milk! (not organic, though







) I bought some last week and made the 24 hr yogurt... if you use raw milk, keep the temp 110 or below.

One "soak" a day, with oatmeal tied up in a washcloth and applied to affected areas, helped dd. Immediately upon getting out, apply lotion. I use Aubrey Organic ultimate moist unscented-have to special order from New Frontiers.
http://www.aubrey-organics.com/spec_..._moist_cat.cfm

I use it because it is the purest. It is really thick but goes into the skin well. Shikai had too many chemicals in it for me-look at the ingredients. When her condition was really bad, we resorted to the 1% hydrocortisone Eczema "Miracle Cream." When I got into my elimination diet, I also went to an NMT practitioner-Kristina Rogers, who prescribed "Chinese Pearl Powder Cream" to use instead of the hydrocortisone. That stuff is awesome. I tried all sorts of topicals- evening primrose oil, coconut oil, Florasome, Neem cream, etc etc-the diet, CLO, probiotics, and the pearl powder cream worked for us!


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Hey sarah! .....yes, we are doing cod liver oil as well as flax oil mixed in her yogurt.

Where do you get the Chinese Pearl Powder Cream?????

Have you tried the Derma life ?


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi Debra,

Haven't tried the Dermalife. Is it working? The pearl powder cream I get from Tiger Moon Wellness Clinic. It's on backorder, though-I'm trying to find another good source. Magpie has it but their version is scented!


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Hey sarah........what is the brand name? Maybe I can help find it on the net somewhere and we can order together to save on shipping. I found this site, but it doesnt say whether its unscented or not:

http://www.siumarket.com/skincare.htm


----------



## Livi's Mama (Apr 25, 2003)

rainsmom - looks like sarahariz got you pointed in the coconut oil direction. you do want to be a bit picky since not all c.o. is the same. i don't know the brand mercola endorses, but i'm sure it's a good one. i use wilderness family naturals (www.wildernessfamilynaturals.com, i believe) & it's very high quality. hth!


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

I talked with my sister this morning who is an RN and works for an allergist and used to work for a Derm. She was telling me it is really useless to test children under 9 for allergies, bc any younger and they would test positive for most everything. Now, she is western medicine in her beliefs, so dont know how to take her opinion on this. But she is also an eczema sufferer, and said that by age 12, her severe eczema cleared up completely and now only reappears if she is exposed to chlorine from swimming or other external irritants. She said in my dd's case, it is most certainly genetic, and not related to food. (it is on both sides of the family)

Would love to hear more of your stories/experiences with seeing a western medicine doc.........Im not sure I want to go in that direction, but curious and willing to do anything for dd, who seems to have 3 areas that she gets small outbreaks in.

Also.....what if any kinds of cleansers do you use on your dc's? Ive been using Dr Bronners Baby, but my sis told me I should be using something with an emollient in it. ?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainsmom*
I talked with my sister this morning who is an RN and works for an allergist and used to work for a Derm. She was telling me it is really useless to test children under 9 for allergies, bc any younger and they would test positive for most everything.

Thats very odd because my DD has undergone allergy testing and she tested positive only for grass pollens.


----------



## NoraB (Dec 10, 2002)

DS's eczema is really clearing up well! It looks like it was the Gerber baby soap w/ shea butter. I'm going to try adding in dairy in a week or so and see how he reacts.

I've been giving him baths and rubbing olive oil into his hair and skin before washing w/ Dr Bronners. It seems to leave him more moisturized. I've also been putting lanolin on the really dy parts w/ great success.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

I went to a chiropractor today who said that between a series of adjustments for ds, plus the application of Flaxseed Oil/Evening Primrose Oil on his skin, and calendula in the bathtub, and taking coromega (fish oil pills) daily, ds' eczema should clear up in no time!


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Is it important to get soaps/lotions unscented?? I have this clear Derma-Life stuff, that isnt an oil or lotion, but seems good, but wanted to put a good moisturizing lotion on top of that.......and also I want to find a good bath wash that is moisturizing and doesnt have alot of chemicals in it.

what are you all using??


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

I think these sites are good sources of info. The first is Western medicine, second, more alternative.
http://dermnetnz.org/dermatitis/atopic-causes.html

http://www.labouroflove.org/health-&...ion-treatment/

I think it is fairly important to get unscented, but if one does get scented, it should only be scented with natural essential oils. However, I have heard that some children react to even those.

I don't use soap unless I absolutely have to. Then I use Aubrey Organics liquid Soap. I believe they have a baby soap as well.

My ped agreed w/ Debra's sister for food allergies. He says that what you yourself see in terms of a child's reactivity is right on. For external allergens he feels the tests are more accurate.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanPlanter*
huh...

I just bought molasses the other day bc I've heard it's a great thing to put in smoothies or oatmeal - with all the great vitamins in it...

but I didn't know it was good for eczema! Good to know!!


ya know..I bet the molasses is good because of the sulpher in it....hmmm...

We have eczmea here...tried lots..coconut oil has helped a lot topically. Also changing detergents..I noticed no difference at all with the CLO, which was strange because oils worked for ds..but for dd..it hasn't. she has it much worse. It is genetic..dh 's family has it. I am sure that a water filter would help. It does seem to get worse when the weather changes...and worse if she rolls in grass. I haven't done an elimination diet yet...am scared of what I would find out i think...dairy is a big thing in our house..sigh...one of these days....
I should just go to a applied kinisiologist and have her tested..she has other issues too that that might be helpful for.
off to check out the gut thread.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

CLO is probably not working b/c she is not converting the fatty acids. It's all explained in the "Superimmunity for Kids" book. Try adding flax or evening primrose in addition to the CLO


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

ah...I wondered if that wasn't the case..I need that book!! IT has been on my want list for several years.


----------



## NoraB (Dec 10, 2002)

Well, so far DS has no rxn to the dairy back in my diet. Woohoo!!


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Just wondering if anyone has read this book:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...e&s=books&st=*

It got some good reviews.....I was thinking of getting it as there are no books at my library on the subject.


----------



## Hibou (Apr 7, 2003)

I just found this thread a few minutes ago, so I haven't read more than a couple of posts, but ironically, I just finished sending the following email to some friends who's kids have dairy sensitivities:

Over the last couple of weeks we have had some amazing things happen with ds#2's dairy sensitivity. We experimented a little with raw cow's milk here and there, and he seemed to be tolerating it well, and so a few weeks ago, I decided to start giving it to him consistently (like daily)- and since then his skin is smoother and softer than it has been since he was a couple months old. The craziest part is that we let him eat chocolate and junk food at halloween, and he never got a rash or dry skin or anything (which of course was always the tell-tale sign that he had eaten dairy before). So I am convinced that the live enzymes in the raw milk are helping him to digest the milk proteins in other foods. Other things that i'm sure are helping are taking probiotics, cod liver oil, and naturally fermented/cultured foods. The biggest change we have seen up til now though has been with the introduction of raw, fresh cow's milk on a daily basis. I always thought we'd get a goat when we moved to the country, but I might have to start looking at keeping a cow instead!









----------------------

A quick background on us: my baby developped eczema before 2 mos of age. At first I thought it was diaper rash, so took him out of diapers and started doing EC, but it wouldn't go away. Doc gave us elidel, which, thank God, I refused to use, convinced that it was only a band-aid solution, and proceded to spend many hours looking into allergies. We went on a traditional foods diet (mainly Nourishing Traditions/Weston A. Price), eliminated dairy from my diet (he wasn't on solids yet), and his eczema cleared up. This was at about 6 mos of age. I figured it was probably dairy, despite the doc's arguements, because I sometimes get eczema from dairy. Anyways, we used lots of coconut milk to get by without milk, and then at about 12 months when he was eating solids, I gave him a little goat's milk, which he tolerated well. Very recently, we introduced the cow's milk as I stated in the above email.

Baby's awake, gotta run. Will try to catch up with this thread soon!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

we use raw milk here..and still have eczema..i was so hoping that I wouldn't have to eliminate dairy but that is our next choice.


----------



## Hibou (Apr 7, 2003)

Rachel, I don't know if it helped that we were off dairy completely for a while or not before we went on the goat milk and raw cow's milk. I just wanted to throw it out there though, because you never know when it might help someone.
L


----------



## irinam (Oct 27, 2004)

DD has been of milk for a while and it does seem to be the culprit for us. Interestingly yogurts and cheeses are fine with her.

Her eczema started last winter and she only started expressing interest in milk last winter (I posted "DD has gone vegetarian" a while before that)

I have experimented with elimination of: strawberries, blueberries, rasberries, oranges, artificial coloring, artificial cheese, honey, bananas. Everything except the artificial things is back in her diet.

Since she's gone of milk there were no flare-ups. I will wait through this winter though to make a conclusion (I am still on the look out for the dry air in the house due to the heaters, may be some stray mold from the humidifier, etc.,)


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

DS2 has a mild case of eczema. It only started when he was weaned at 11 months. I have tried Elidel (dr didn't mention any risks








) and it didn't work anyways. I have tried some baby cremes, and today I'm trying our natural diaper rash creme because it's got calendula and other goodies in it. He only has it on his cheeks and upper arms, but as the weather gets colder his skin all over is drying out and I'm worried he's going to break out big time. His is really just like tiny pimples, not weepy or crusty.

I am starting him on 1/4 tsp of cod liver oil...but from posts here I'm thinking that's not going to do the trick.

I took him off cow's milk for six weeks with no results at all (less burpy, thoug) but I had him on goat's milk the whole time. We do drink raw milk and I started him back on that two days ago. Nothing freaky has happened yet.

We are going to an iridologist/applied kinesiologist in December and he's getting tested too because of this and it looks like he's going to have asthma also.

Should I take him to the chiro? We went when he was very small for his reflux and it worked WONDERS.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hibou*
Rachel, I don't know if it helped that we were off dairy completely for a while or not before we went on the goat milk and raw cow's milk. I just wanted to throw it out there though, because you never know when it might help someone.
L

oh totally..I hope you weren't thinking that I was denying that there is differences..hehe.. I know there are. What works for one doesn't work for all...
I wish the raw milk would work for my kids..but we have been on it for 5 years or so and well..things aren't different..it might be different if all of our other dairy was raw....I am sure hoping that we can still eat butter and cheese and yogurt but at this point am not holding out...


----------



## gr8fulmom (Jun 27, 2002)

I posted this in the Allergies forum and someone suggested I try here,,, so here goes...

I need exczema advice!! How to find triggers?? Treatment ideas?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well I am new to this forum but suddenly desparate and SO glad to know I have a great place to get some ideas...

First, there is a family history of allergies, eczema and asthma on all sides of the family... including anaphalactic food allergies in my first cousins... but mostly environmental stuff...

That said my first two ds are largely allergy free (okay my eldest has had hives maybe 4 times... but I'll leave that for another time )

My youngest is now 15 months... he has had sensitive skin since birth but has had increasingly worse eczema since 6 months?? but much worse in the last say 5 months... He is exclusively breastfed but has been experimenting with food since 6 month getting into all kinds of stuff that his brothers leave behind and is starting to eat significant quantities of certain foods and drinks some juice and milks but it is very haphazard and breastmilk still makes up 75% of his calories I would guess...

Anyway he has eczema on his arms on the outside... on his belly and a little of his outer legs and occasionally his cheeks... he also has had diaper rash (we use cd) that looks like eczema and or red scalding skin in the last month or so... (I switched detergents from an enzyme det to a gentle baby soap and his diaper rash went away but now it is back again...)

So, what to do! And it definitely is getting worse... even keeping him up at night scratching... especially his arms and belly which sometime bleed

How to determine the triggers? Elimination diet? What household things can I target?

We have a dog! We have a hot tub (ozonated but it definitely is not good for his skin and its so sad cause he loves it! )

Should I bath him often to rinse off allergens or less because it dries his skin? What soap should I use? is moisturizer a good thing?? Homeopathics? Herbal remedies?? Omega fatty acids? What kind of laundry detergent? what about the diapers?? is the diaper rash eczema or not??

Help!! I do not no where to begin!








in advance to anyone who replies... I know I can look to mdc to find the wisdom I need







!

Jen

ps I definitely want to try natural remedies and determine causes before using coritisone!


----------



## Karah R (Aug 21, 2005)

I just also searched out this thread after a tip in another forum. My middle DD Kaia's eczema has been under control through the summer months and in to the fall, but within the past few weeks it's gotten BAD. We don't overbathe her to dry out her skin, we use an enzyme-free laundry detergent, and I don't really know what else to do to help it.

We also have dogs--two of them. They've been a part of our family since before we had children and getting rid of them is really not an option to us. She was exclusively breastfed for 15 months, and has been in excellent health otherwise. I just feel so bad when I see her scratching all the time, knowing how much it bothers her.

HELP! I don't know if we should look at changing her diet, or if there's something in her environment that could be causing it. Any ideas, tips, or anything else would be appreciated.


----------



## irinam (Oct 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karah R*
I just also searched out this thread after a tip in another forum. My middle DD Kaia's eczema has been under control through the summer months and in to the fall, but within the past few weeks it's gotten BAD. We don't overbathe her to dry out her skin, we use an enzyme-free laundry detergent, and I don't really know what else to do to help it.

We also have dogs--two of them. They've been a part of our family since before we had children and getting rid of them is really not an option to us. She was exclusively breastfed for 15 months, and has been in excellent health otherwise. I just feel so bad when I see her scratching all the time, knowing how much it bothers her.

HELP! I don't know if we should look at changing her diet, or if there's something in her environment that could be causing it. Any ideas, tips, or anything else would be appreciated.

Does she drink cow's milk? I'd start with that! (I am partial though - it was/is my DD's culprit)


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

my first thought is dairy..next is wheat....

I am reading Doris Rapp's "is this your child" right now..I would totally recommend it. She talks about allergies and elimination diets and different allergy tests. Good info!!

We are just starting our journey...sigh..Dairy free is hard....but I am sure it will be worth it if that is what the cause is.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Gr8fulmom......I dont have all the answers, but there are mamas here that will answer you.

I just wanted to say we have the SAME family history on both sides too! All my sibs have asthma and allergies (Ive never had asthma) but I do have chronic hives on and off all thru my life.....but not food related, mine are brought on by the cold or exercise. Ive talked with all my sibs about my dds sudden eczema this summer.....and my two sisters experienced the same thing at this age and never found it to be food related (or any of their other allergies). The both still have occurances of it when their skin dries out, or in my sisters case, when she swims or goes in a hot tub.

Ive heard long exposures to water and or/heat are not good......takes the moisture from the skin. Ive noticed in dds case that when her skin dries, thats when she itches it. So we have to be diligent with shea butter, lotions etc. She also gets flax seed oil mixed in with her yogurt or smoothies/juice .....sulpher (homeopathic), cod liver oil and her usual vites. Since she's been sick w/a cold the past 10days+, she hasnt had dairy and her eczema has gotten worse....so for us, I dont think that is the culprit.

Check thru this thread for links on info and also advise on what others have said. There are alot of mamas here who can help! I find it comforting just knowing I have somewhere to go!


----------



## Karah R (Aug 21, 2005)

DH and I were thinking that cutting out dairy might be what we should try first. So what do you serve instead-soy? Rice milk? Any recommendations appreciated. She really likes cheese--so that would be hard too but we want to do whatever we can to keep it from getting worse, and try to get the eczema under control.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

yes dairy is hard to cut out. cheese is a mainstay in our house. Doris Rapp says if it is your child's favorite food and they can't live w/o it that it is likely the allergin they are suffering from...I don't know about that but it does kind of make sense.

I bought almond milk and rice milk yesterday. the kids ate it this morning on their cereal...we shall see. I will miss the cheese the most. We love cheese oh and fresh cream in my coffee....sigh...


----------



## NoraB (Dec 10, 2002)

I just finished Superimmunity for Kids and found it very good...except the anti-fat attitude. The author touts the whole "saturated fat is evil" thing, but the info from The Maker's Diet and Weston Price say different. Anyway, the info on flax and CLO was great.

I think DS might have a little bit of a yeast problem in his neck folds and in some of his leg folds in the diaper area. Sometimes it's clear and other times it's pretty red. It seems to aggrevate the eczema in those areas (the only areas aside from his scalp that haven't really cleared up). I'm thinking of putting coconut oil on those spots, since it's reputed to have antifungal properties. Anybody think that's a bad or good idea (my DS is 2 months old)?


----------



## irinam (Oct 27, 2004)

Just 2cents for those considering or in the process of eliminating diary.

My DD still eats cheese and yogurts with no problems. For her the fermented dairy products are just fine.

May be try and do just the milk first (I know many people still react to dairy products no matter what form, just wanted to share our experience)?


----------



## Karah R (Aug 21, 2005)

I think that's what we're going to start with first-eliminating milk. It's good to hear that your child can eat cheese and yogurt with no troubles--she loves both of those and I could see that being a problem, so we will start with cutting out the milk for now and see if that helps any.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoraB*
I just finished Superimmunity for Kids and found it very good...except the anti-fat attitude. The author touts the whole "saturated fat is evil" thing, but the info from The Maker's Diet and Weston Price say different. Anyway, the info on flax and CLO was great.

I think DS might have a little bit of a yeast problem in his neck folds and in some of his leg folds in the diaper area. Sometimes it's clear and other times it's pretty red. It seems to aggrevate the eczema in those areas (the only areas aside from his scalp that haven't really cleared up). I'm thinking of putting coconut oil on those spots, since it's reputed to have antifungal properties. Anybody think that's a bad or good idea (my DS is 2 months old)?

I totally agree re: saturated fat. It is essential for a healthy immune system. Also he is pro-soy









Try the coconut oil in one spot to see how it does. The interesting thing about rubbing pure oil on the skin is that the body will absorb it. And coconut oil is extremely healthy (and excellent for bf'ing mamas to eat btw). As far as I know though, the antifungal properties are only within the body, not outside according to Bruce Fife ND's books.

We use Aubrey Organics coconut fatty acid lotion (unscented).


----------



## gr8fulmom (Jun 27, 2002)

I think we are going to start journalling the episodes and potential allergens... and I am going to try cutting some stuff out... maybe dairy last though it will be SO hard for me










Jen


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Forgive me if this has been said already, I just skimmed the posts, my Dd - 2.75 has what I *think* is eczema all over her torso & down onto her tushie. We bathe them every 3rd - 4th day using no soap & afterwards I slather her with an oil mixture immediately (lavender, almond, etc.) I recently added Nordics Arctic-D CLO to their diets, hoping that will help. Also, I just bought Avalon Organics Lavender Lotion today, I've heard good things about that regarding eczema.
Her skin is rough like sandpaper & very itchy. Dd1 has never had it (she had a couple of spots when little that looked more like the common eczema patches.)
Maybe I should try cutting something out of her diet.....


----------



## NoraB (Dec 10, 2002)

Quote:

Try the coconut oil in one spot to see how it does. The interesting thing about rubbing pure oil on the skin is that the body will absorb it. And coconut oil is extremely healthy (and excellent for bf'ing mamas to eat btw). As far as I know though, the antifungal properties are only within the body, not outside according to Bruce Fife ND's books.
Thanks. I just bought some GOL coconut oil which I'm planning on cooking/baking w/ and I'm going to try a patch test on DS. I'm going to check out some of Fife's books too. I'd never heard of him before.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia*
Forgive me if this has been said already, I just skimmed the posts, my Dd - 2.75 has what I *think* is eczema all over her torso & down onto her tushie. We bathe them every 3rd - 4th day using no soap & afterwards I slather her with an oil mixture immediately (lavender, almond, etc.) I recently added Nordics Arctic-D CLO to their diets, hoping that will help. Also, I just bought Avalon Organics Lavender Lotion today, I've heard good things about that regarding eczema.
Her skin is rough like sandpaper & very itchy. Dd1 has never had it (she had a couple of spots when little that looked more like the common eczema patches.)
Maybe I should try cutting something out of her diet.....

this sounds like what my dd has and yes sandpaper is a good word to describe it. We are in the process of cutting out dairy to see if that is a contributor. Just supplementing oils got rid of ds's eczema..it hasn't helped with dd's much. You might try using flax as well as the CLO. It sometimes works better. Also look for allergies.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

You guys, my heart is breaking over my dd.....she is cryng bc the itching and the sores.....she said 'Im the only one in the world with this".

I talked with my mom and she told me she had it as a child until she was 17 and it bcame chronic bc there was nothing they could do for her. She said it was awful and encouraged me to see a doctor. She also told me my brothers dd has it too but worse than my dd.

So for those of you who have seen a dermatologist, what have you gotten from that experience?

And I think I too am going to try eliminating dairy from her diet. At this point I want to do whatever I can to help her......b4 it spreads further and gets worse. After hearing how bad my mother had it, im a little freaked out about doing all the things Ive been doing that have not changed the situation.

thanks for listening.......


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

I would encourage you to find a naturopathic doctor. An MD only has steriods and newer drugs like Protopic/Elidel which could be very dangerous for kids, the studies show that they absorb more of the drug into their bloodsteam on a weight comparison to adults. All of these drugs are immune suppressors which we do not know what does to a child's body. With Elidel specifically there was cancer showing up in young children more often.

There is a correlation with developing eczema first, then asthma... because the immune system gets suppressed in conventional treatment. You want to build her immune system up to handle the load that it is currently not able to handle.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

We have a ND and see him and her exclusivly for everything. And I wouldnt give my dd those drugs as I have already read that they are linked to Lymphoma as well as other cancers.

I was mainly thinking about allergy testing.......and maybe topical creams. So far, nothing our ND has recommended as eliminated the Eczema completely.

I would also like to investigate elimination of dairy in her diet, but would need help doing so as she is a vegetarian and doesnt eat much besides veggies, fruit and dairy.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Has anyone seen or heard anything about this product. Saw it at my health food store. CHILDEASE ALLER-G-EASE immune support

http://www.healthyshopping.com/store...emNumber=ALLER


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## lisabc311 (May 18, 2003)

Introducing myself.









Hi, I'm Lisa. I have a son who is 3 1/2 years old that gets excema in the crooks of his arms. When it really flares up I sometimes find patches on other parts of his arms, as well.

DS's excema has been classified as "mild". But it still really itches him and hurts him when he scratches too much.

We've had some success with OTC hydrocortisone cream (although I hate using it) for flareups and Kindheartedwomen shea butter for maintenance.

The doc also gave us stronger, prescription creams. But I am not comfortable using them.

I'm looking for dietary/envrionmental ideas to fix this problem. Thoughts? Resources?

Thanks!









Oh, and thanks to Jane for directing me here!


----------



## InfoisPower (Nov 21, 2001)

Link to Excema information on the Vaccinations board:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=401136


----------



## InfoisPower (Nov 21, 2001)

Bump


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Just wanted to drop in and say...my 17 month old son has had some mildish eczema on his cheeks for months and months. We went to an applied kinesiologist and he told us it was because of problems with his lungs. DS has had pneumonia and one asthma attack, and other breathing issues. We've had him on aloe vera juice on the recommendation of the AK since the beginning of Dec and it is working...however if we forget for a day or two, it starts coming back. We're going to see him again in March and I'm going to corner him about all this


----------



## NoraB (Dec 10, 2002)

When DS gets sick, he often gets an eczema flare up (usually on his left cheek). This last time, I started putting coconut oil on it several times a day. I also put lanolin over the CO after a day or 2 b/c I kept forgetting to put on the CO as often as I wanted. The eczema went away much quicker than before (last time, it took a couple of weeks to get rid of the flare up)...I think it took less than a week. Now, I'm putting CO all over his body about once a day. I'll keep you all posted as to whether this helps w/ flare ups.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't think I've ever posted to this, but... My eczema, which I've had all my life, has completely disappeared! My secret?.... Read my sig. I think I have more food allergies than I knew of. (I know milk eggs and tomatoes.)


----------



## momofcutie (Jan 3, 2006)

My son got a red, raised, itchy rash after we switched from baby detergent to regular detergent when he was 18 months old. He's always had sensitive skin, but he doesn't get dry, cracked, or hardened areas like a lot of people mention. In fact, the only time he gets a rash on his body is when he's exposed to regular laundry detergent or dryer sheets. He was diagnosed with eczema at the time of his first rash, but I wonder if it's really contact dermatitis. Wouldn't he have patches unrelated to exposure to detergent or dryer sheets if he truly has eczema?

He also gets rashes around his mouth from tomato sauce and ketchup and from Ranch dressing. When he was younger he got little rashes when snaps on clothes touched his skin. And he has local reactions to mosquito bites. They get hard and hot and swell.

He was diagnosed with allergies and asthma later, and I know the 3 usually go together, but I can't help wondering if he truly has eczema or if it's more of a contact dermatitis thing.

What do you think?


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

My dd got a rash on her hand at the end of Dec I think from using a hand sanitizer. Seen the Dr said it was contact Derm well it itched in the real red spot that went away and it had the look like it peeled. Fast forward her hands no longer itch but are slightly redened in certian spots they dont really look dry to me. Went to Derm yesterday and he said its eczema Can it be eczema with no itching anymore. He said It looks to be almost cleared up. She doesnt have any other problems Oh except on her feet sometimes. I have real dry skin but it doesnt get red or itch. Her hands dont itch anymore but the skin in the spots where it was real red looks pink and kinda wrinkled if that makes sense her finger tips seems to be slightly redend to. The Derm said it was normal nay of you moms experience this does it sound like a mild case of ezcema or should I take her back again.

AMY


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

We have eczema here that doesn't itch....

I would suggest homeopathy, oils, and possibily allergy testing.


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

we have had allergy testing and she was allergic to absoulutly NOTHING lol. He test 46 things. She got the rash or redness after using a hand sanitizer. The itchiness of it is gone but during hte day on and off it will appear red or pinkish I have read thats common. I just wanted to see what other moms have experienced this is her first time having anything like this. I didnt think the redness could last this long he (Dr) said could last 6 mo to fully clear up.

thanks
amy


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

hmm..what kind of allergy testing? I have heard that certain types aren't as reliable as others. It might just be that she is sensitive to the sanitizer. We use extra vigrin coconut oil topically if itching gets too crazy....works nicely.


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

well she was test on her back and reacted to nothing however I know she is sensitive to dairy cause her ear and sinuses become plugged but she didnt react to it on the test. I think the eczema is caused by the hand cleaner maybe enough of hte right factors at the right time you know.

Thanks
amy


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

All about dietary fats and eczema, including milk discussion:

*The Miracle Fat for Eczema--GLA*
http://www.mercola.com/2003/may/28/eczema.htm

Also, I wonder if our success in treating eczema was also the reduction of vegetable fats with omega 6's

Quote:

Too much omega-6 in the diet "uses up" the delta-6 desaturase enzymes needed for the omega-3 pathway
http://www.price-pottenger.org/Artic...staglandin.htm
Omega 6's the main component of vegetable oils -- the current fad in supposedly healthy diets. (Canola, safflower, soy, corn oils are not healthy for this reason and others). When a large part of the diet of is fats from omega 6's it causes a deficiency in other fatty acids.

Fats are one of the components of breastmilk that is directly related to the mother's diet, for example if you eat trans fatty acids, the show up in your BM and also compete with omega 3's.

Learn more about fats here:
*Know Your Fats*
http://www.westonaprice.org/knowyourfats/index.html


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello there,

Jessie, mama to my sweet DD who is suffereing from eczema on her legs and a small patch on her chin. I realized something while reading this thread. Something really simple that never clicked with me before. When DD is nursing or going to sleep she kicks her little legs around. I used to think it was just a cute quirk of hers. I now just realized that she's probably trying to scratch her legs!







I feel so bad it didn't dawn on me before. My poor baby.

Our pedi suggested that her eczema was due to weather, but I don't think that is all it is. She's had reflux for most of her baby life and is just now getting better. I suspect food allergies in my diet. I'll be starting to eliminate foods this week. I already eat practically no dairy, so that'll be the first to go completely. Then, probably wheat.

Every day I apply a homemade lotion bar to her skin. It contains, beeswax, cocoa butter, vitamin e and olive oil. She really seems to enjoy it and it does help her some. I hope to get this under control. I just feel so bad seeing those red little patches all over her and knowing that they must hurt









ETA: I also take 1, 1000mg flax seed oil pill daily. Just started this and hope it helps as well.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Just want to say Ive had great luck using a natural herbal salve..... ITs called Eczema Care Salve by Wiseways Herbals, available online or at a health food store. Heres there link:

www.wiseways.com

What I do at bedtime for dd who mainly has a large patch on her leg and occasionally on the inside of her arm opposite her elbows.....I put this salve on and then wrap her leg and/or arms. I noticed an improvement almost immediately using this salve. Heres an ingredient list:

Olive Oil extracts of Organic burdock, dandelion, oregon grape and yellow dock root, black walnut hull, calendula flower, chickweed, echinacea, nettle, red clover and violet leaf, lanolin, beeswax, essential oils and grape seed extract.


----------



## 5terre (Jul 8, 2005)

*Jane* -- Where in MA are you? Can you recommend a doctor? I'm dealing with a terrible case of ezcema that is just getting worse and worse and more and more painful.







I am getting to the point where I'm tempted to go to my doctor or to a dermatologist just to be given a steroid (which has worked for me well in the past). But I want to find the root of the problem and fix it. I also catch colds really easily; I feel like there might be a connection there.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

my ds has had eczema (the sandpaper-y kind) since early November. he had a mild case of rotavirus a few weeks ago and that's when i finally figured out for sure that it is related to his diet more than mine - he reverted to just nursing and mashed (raw) apples and we saw a dramatic improvement. he doesn't itch ever - just has bumpy, rough, rosy skin.

he's been dairy free for 2 weeks or so and there is some improvement. i just went dairy free last week to see if we can get it a little further. i think by eliminating dairy, we managed to eliminate a lot of junk they were feeding for snacks at daycare.

the only cream we use is weleda calendula lotion. bath is part of our night-time routine but we rarely use soap (he wants to eat the bottle, so it's just easier not to have the bottle around!).

i took ds to the allergist last week and i caved







: i knew that the silly SPT would come back with negative results but i still let them torture him. and such a useless visit too. "oh well, there's nothing he's allergic to. i guess you'll have to keep experimenting with elimination diets."







:

my dh has seborrheic dermatitis that flares up from time to time. i'd be willing to put a lot of money on a bet that his condition is diet-related. he won't take me up on it. grrr. he doesn't want to give up his hot chocolate, chocolate milk, or his peanut butter and grape jelly sandwiches. curiously, when he has 2 blood oranges at night, his skin is better in the morning. so i'm wondering if his is an ascorbate deficiency or an acid imbalance.

i had a dairy allergy growing up (recurrent ear infections) but have never really had skin problems. this skin problem is quite puzzling and perplexing for me. i'm so obsessed with correcting it...

for those who are using CLO and other oils... are you giving them as supplements to your dc? if so, how? do the fatty acids pass through breastmilk and if so, would it be sufficient for me to take the supplements?


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

I give my kids supplements. I would think your little one is old enough. you can mix CLO in anything pretty much. I think you taking it, it would transfer a little to your ds but not as much as he probably needs if that is the problem. You can apply evening primerose topically to problem areas, but doesn't sound like he really has any eruptions spots..just the sandpaper skin..my dd has the latter with a few, on occasion, epruption spots. Super Immunity for Kids by Leo Galland talks about the importance of the EFA's and which kinds are available. I like using a combo of the CLO/or fish oil & Flax for maximum benefit. Check the book out at the library...it is well worth the read. He gives dosage and other vit info too.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

I have been dealing with my own hand eczema issues for about 4 months now and while I've read this thread, it applied to babies/children more often so I took what I could and used it. Now my 9 month old dd has had a flare-up of what has been confirmed as eczema. She had a couple of tiny spots on her chest and behind her knees that I was almost positive was eczema but they were very tiny, never flared up and I could keep it under control with just moisturizing. Now it has been flared up for about a week with new areas under her chin developing. At the same time she has been dealing with a cold and a viral rash







.

Like I said, my own hand eczema flared up about 4 months ago and I am still struggling to find a cause. I tried the hydrocortisone creams with no success. Took an anti-inflammatory for 3 days before deciding the irritability side effect was not worth the little benefit I was seeing. I am off to see a dermatologist next week but I'm sure he will just prescribe another cream and/or oral steroid. I really want to see a naturopath but the initial visit will be $150 (CDN) and the second mandatory visit is another $80. If the dermatologist doesn't give me any help in looking for the cause I will probably make an appointment with the naturopath. Especially now that dd is suffering as well. I'm just so discouraged and overwhelmed. I have spent many nights crying because my hands hurt so much and the simplest tasks like picking up my dd can be so painful.

For myself, I have been taking a multi-vitamin, acidophilus and omega oils. I have tried almost every kind of lotion including plain oils like jojoba and almond. I want to do an elimination diet but because I'm breastfeeding I'm not sure how to approach it (or if I should). I know I can try cutting out one thing at a time but that seems so loooong. I have a friend whos eczema flares up with oatmeal. And oddly enough, I had 2 oatmeal cookies last night and oatmeal for breakfast and by 10am my hands were so itchy and inflamed again. Now they're cracked and bleeding. I think I may cut out oatmeal and see what happens. I should be able to do that









For my dd, we have cut out bathing with soap, switched to a natural, hypo-allergenic laundry soap and used almond oil and glaxal base lotion topically. I want to give her acidophilus and omega oils too but she doesn't really eat solids and what she does eat is finger food so I'm not quite sure how to get it in to her. The acidophilus I can try mixing with water and see if she'll drink it but I'm not sure about the oil.

I have a few questions:

1) Is there anything I can put on my hands when they're cracked and bleeding? Lotions and creams hurt too much and I'm worried of infection.

2) I'm already worried that I might have a bacterial skin infection on my hands and am wondering if the only way I can get my eczema under control is by taking an antibiotic. Seriously, my hands are sooooo painful, red, swollen, hot and sore right now. My family doctor doesn't think so but my SIL had something very similar (she said, when she saw my hands) and she was prescribed an antibiotic.

3) What can I give dd or put on dd that will help with the itching? She tends to scratch at night.

I guess that's it for now. I will definitely be back. This thread has been very helpful.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

I just wanted to join in. My five year old has horrible, cracking, peeling and sometimes bleeding eczema on his legs and feet. He does get it on his arms but not nearly as bad. A few times he has gotten it on his belly and neck but not bad at all. He has been this way since infancy. We have done all sorts of things to get rid of it, including an elimination diet, allergy testing, etc. We currently use elidil and if really bad a topical steroid.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama to one*









For myself, I have been taking a multi-vitamin, acidophilus and omega oils. I have tried almost every kind of lotion including plain oils like jojoba and almond. I want to do an elimination diet but because I'm breastfeeding I'm not sure how to approach it (or if I should). I know I can try cutting out one thing at a time but that seems so loooong. I have a friend whos eczema flares up with oatmeal. And oddly enough, I had 2 oatmeal cookies last night and oatmeal for breakfast and by 10am my hands were so itchy and inflamed again. Now they're cracked and bleeding. I think I may cut out oatmeal and see what happens. I should be able to do that









my dad can't handle wheat or oatmeal.....

Quote:

For my dd, we have cut out bathing with soap, switched to a natural, hypo-allergenic laundry soap and used almond oil and glaxal base lotion topically. I want to give her acidophilus and omega oils too but she doesn't really eat solids and what she does eat is finger food so I'm not quite sure how to get it in to her. The acidophilus I can try mixing with water and see if she'll drink it but I'm not sure about the oil.
You can give CLO straight if she will take it. Acidophilus mixes well with water.

Quote:

I have a few questions:

1) Is there anything I can put on my hands when they're cracked and bleeding? Lotions and creams hurt too much and I'm worried of infection.

2) I'm already worried that I might have a bacterial skin infection on my hands and am wondering if the only way I can get my eczema under control is by taking an antibiotic. Seriously, my hands are sooooo painful, red, swollen, hot and sore right now. My family doctor doesn't think so but my SIL had something very similar (she said, when she saw my hands) and she was prescribed an antibiotic.

3) What can I give dd or put on dd that will help with the itching? She tends to scratch at night.

I guess that's it for now. I will definitely be back. This thread has been very helpful.
1. have you tried coconut oil? that is what we put on dd. the ND told dh to get some borage cream/oil, which has worked well and it doesn't burn. Also he is taking CLO, borage, & Flax. I hear walnut oil is good too. Oh you could try placing evening primerose on your hands too.

2. not sure about the antibiotic...not sure how that would help.

3. I would try the borage cream/oil or coconut oil.

((HUGS))


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladybugsea*
*Jane* -- Where in MA are you? Can you recommend a doctor? I'm dealing with a terrible case of ezcema that is just getting worse and worse and more and more painful.







I am getting to the point where I'm tempted to go to my doctor or to a dermatologist just to be given a steroid (which has worked for me well in the past). But I want to find the root of the problem and fix it. I also catch colds really easily; I feel like there might be a connection there.

I'm in Metro West. Our naturopath was pretty good, the root of the issue with DS is his digestion. www.lexingtonnaturalhealth.com Dr. Braga

Yes, your immune system is the whole cornerstone of this. Try taking vitamin C plus biolflavanoids at every meal. Also extra quercitin, which is an anti histamine. Probiotics.

Have you tried cod liver and evening primrose oils? Work up to 1 tablespoon of CLO (great when bf'ing) and several grams of epo. What other oils/fats do you eat in your diet?

The bad vegetable oils like trans fats and canola (yes canola is bad, see "All About Fats" at www.westonaprice.org) actually compete with the essential fatty acids in your body because of an abundance of omega 6's.

And sugar wreaks havoc with your immune system.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

For kids that won't take cod liver oil or probiotics, a syringe available at any drugstore is very helpful.


----------



## 5terre (Jul 8, 2005)

*Jane*

First of all that website that you linked is fascinating!!!

I'm in the Merrimack Valley, so that's a bit far for us. I'm fairly certain that my ezcema is triggered by stress. I never had it as a child but encountered it when I was in Grad School, again while planning my wedding a year later, and again last summer when I was dealing with anxiety about going back to work part time (have to work for financial reasons). I'm also juggling pre-nursing school at night. Needless to say I am under a lot of stress.







My outbreaks were always easily handled with a steroid. When this one started almost a year ago, I knew a lot more about the cons of medication and decided not to use them. Here I am now, with a ezcema covering my calves and part of one arm.









Yesterday I broke down and refilled an old prescription because I just needed some relief. I can see a difference already this morning. I'm actually studying adrenal cortex hormones right now in school, so I understand how corticosteroids work and why they can be harmful. I'm just hoping to get it under better control, and then tackle the bigger problem. My ezcema itself has been causing me extra stress, so I decided that using the steroid for a short time could be a really good thing for me right now. My daughter has a tiny little eczema-prone patch that I have kept under control beautifully with daily bathing and cetaphil lotion. I feel like if I can get mine under control, maybe I can do the same for myself.

My diet is not the best, but certainly much better than the average American's. I'm not that educated on oils. I tried Flax over the summer and again in December, but I'm so bad at remembering to take it, so I guess I can't truly say if it worked or not. This week I started putting ground flaxmeal in my oatmeal. Probably not enough oil in that, right? Can you give me more info on Cod Liver and Evening Primrose? Why would I need to work up to those amounts? Will it make me sick? Is olive oil also bad? I never knew about the Omega 6 problem until I read about it here. Should I try the Flax Oil again (I still have some in the fridge), or is that too high in 6s?

What are biolflavanoids and quercitin? I eat yogurt (pasteurized, I'd never heard of raw dairy until I read about it here recently) most days, but is that not enough? I don't have yeast problems (although I did prior to my pg, but I also eat better now). I'm working on cutting the sugar down more. Do you mean processed cane sugar or just sugars in general? I use maple syrup in my oatmeal, honey in my tea, etc.

And lastly, are all these supplements okay with bfing? Should I try one thing at a time or try all your suggestions at once? Thanks you so much!!! I feel so much better with this great advice to ponder.


----------



## birthjunkie27 (Jul 6, 2005)

Joining the tribe. My 12 wk old Dd has excema on her whole body. It started on her face and has since spread. I'll come back later to read all the posts....just wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Monique

Yes, the Weston Price nutritional foundation website is quite extraordinary!







Very life changing for me. I'm still making my way thru it and found it almost 2 years ago.

Cod liver oil is better than flax because flax requires the body to convert it. Adding a lot of fats to your diet all at once might cause some tummy upset, that's why it's better to go slow.

Bioflavonoids are the other components of natural vitamin C found in foods. If you supplement regularly with ascorbic acid or sodium ascorbate versions of vitamin C, without the cofactors (bioflavonoids) it is detrimental. Nature knew what she was doing by putting vitamins in food, the chemical forms do have side effects. Quercitin is a particular bioflavonoid actually, it blocks histamine response.

Yes, processed sugar is the big bad. Maple syrup, honey, molasses and other natural whole foods sugars and just fine in moderation b/c the minerals are intact. Therefore they do not strip the body of minerals like white sugar or suppress the immune system.

Store bought yogurt is okay but if you are fighting an immune system problem, it's no where near strong enough as homemade.

I don't know enough about stress specifically how it effects the body but I'm willing to bet it depletes certain nutrients very quickly and that is how it is detrimental in addition to the adrenal action.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Yes, everything is fine while bf'ing, px'd by my naturopath when I was. Cod liver oil should be required of every bf mama IMO.


----------



## 5terre (Jul 8, 2005)

*Jane* I picked up some CLO and Quercetin/C yesterday. How much should I be taking of each? I took a small spoon of CLO last night and again this morning and it didn't bother me at all. Maybe I also need some extra B vitamins for stress. Well, this is a good start anway!


----------



## TechMama (Oct 11, 2004)

subbing

I've been reading like mad but there is so much info here my head is spinning. lol

I'm currently trying to help DS. He started with just a couple of rough patches as a baby but now it's spread all over his legs and up to his waist line. He used to love to take baths and then suddenly would scream when he had to get in water but it was no wonder...his legs would turn beet red and it felt like they were burning.







We finally got it under control enough that he will take a bath again but we're very careful to always put his Cetaphil lotion on after his bath.

I'm making yogurt again and trying my best to get it into him but he won't eat it. Instead he wants the Stonyfield yogurt drinks. It's better than nothing but I would be much happier if I could get him to eat mine.

DD is 6 months old and already has the same roughness to her legs that DS had at that age so I'm making a yogurt smoothie for myself everyday hoping it will help her. (she's still EBF)

Thanks to all the mama's here who have shared their wisdom and many hugs to all who deal with this.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladybugsea*
*Jane* I picked up some CLO and Quercetin/C yesterday. How much should I be taking of each? I took a small spoon of CLO last night and again this morning and it didn't bother me at all. Maybe I also need some extra B vitamins for stress. Well, this is a good start anway!

Work up to a tablespoon of CLO slowly.

I think Vitamin C should be taken with every meal, it gets washed out of the body in one hour. Quercetin I'm not sure of for an adult. DS was getting 250 mg. first once and then twice/day.


----------



## Lisalee2 (Dec 12, 2001)

Hello! Just thought I'd jump in. My dd recently started getting eczema, first on her arms and now it's everywhere! I changed laundry detergent, switched back to cloth diapers (I was worried about the chem. in disposables...I know, I know) and things just got worse. I've been applying coconut oil in the evenings after her bath but haven't noticed any change with that. It probably does help a lot for moisturization but she's still itchy.

So now after reading all your posts...that took a while... here I am. I've decided to cut out dairy, wheat, soy, eggs, and nuts from both our diets.(Still nursing) I already know she's allergic to tomatoes. I'm really hoping we can nip this in the bud.

We went to the health food store today and purchased acidophilus for the both of us and some liquid homeopathic med. for poison oak that the naturopath there recommended.

I have a question for those of you who are wheat-sensitive. I asked if they had any bread that was wheat/gluten free and she told me that they had the Ezekiel's sprouted wheat bread and that was okay to eat because it isn't turned into flour? I don't really understand. Is it true?

Also, we went to the dr. about 3 weeks ago and he just prescribed Benadryl & Triamcinolone cream but we haven't filled that rx just yet. I'm hoping with dietary changes we can get rid of it.

Thanks for reading this! I'm glad I found a tribe who understands.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

you can do a google and search for the ezekiel 4:9 bread....It is made out of sprouted (which means fermented, i think) wheat berry's..however if you are dealing with a wheat allergy..that wouldn't matter...it would only matter if yeast was the problem because I don't think the bread is made with yeast..


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Hi- I thought I'd join as well. My dd (age almost 6 months) has had eczema since about 3 months old. It's mostly on her face (that's where it gets bad), although she does have the odd dry patch on her chest and legs.

I've cut all the major allergens out of my diet and I had pretty much gotten her face cleared up, but we've had another flare up.

I THINK it was caused by my non-dairy spread - which has soy in it (when I finally read the label - you'd think I'd have learned by now to read before I buy). But that was just over a week ago, and she's still flared up a bit (although better), so I'm not sure.

I think the difficult thing is trying to figure out what is causing the flare ups - it drives you crazy when you think you've got it all figured out, and then her skin gets bad again.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommiska*
I think the difficult thing is trying to figure out what is causing the flare ups - it drives you crazy when you think you've got it all figured out, and then her skin gets bad again.

This is the problem when you approach the issue as it's being caused by certain allergens and not _the immune system is disfunctioning and needs to be healed_. A much larger and more difficult undertaking for sure though.


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi everyone. My 5 month old has pretty bad eczema...& I'm so frustrated. I hate how it looks like it's getting better, & the skin is so soft...& then, BAM! It's back. He has it everywhere. His face looks horrible...red, flaky, dry, & wrinkled....like plastic wrap on it. It's on his legs, arms, neck, back. He's a scratching, miserable mess. I exclusively BF. I've been trying Aveeno baths, aveeno cream, aquaphor, aveeno hydrocortizone, & even benadryl because it is _bad_!!

I'm going to read the previous posts, but wanted to tell my story. He was given loads of antibiotics when he was born for swallowing meconium. I was on two types of antibiotics after he was born for an ear infection...turns out it wasn't an ear infection, but a cholesteatoma (benign tumor).

I have some probiotics in my fridge now...just wondering how to give it to Jadon...he spits out anything that isn't mama's milk.

Gotta go...2 year old smearing poop on the wall...ugh!!!







:


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Yep antibiotics (and anything other than bm http://www.massbfc.org/formula/bottle.html) kill the initial laying down of the intestinal flora in a babe.

Mix probiotics with mama milk and put in syringe.


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks Jane...I don't own a breast pump, but will try to express some manually.

I'm just so upset about this....I know the antibiotics did it. _Nobody_ asked permission to give him that crap...I was attempting a homebirth, hoping to avoid all that...


----------



## MamaKalena (Jun 17, 2005)

So glad to have found you guys!!! I'm still sifting through all the pp's. It's so helpful to hear what others are doing!

DS has had eczema (small dry patches and red bumps) off/on since 5 months old. I've done the elim diet twice and got it to clear up temporarily, but still haven't been able to pinpoint the cause. He's 14 months now. It's definitely something I'm eating since he wasn't even eating solid foods when he first started breaking out. Our biggest suspects are soy and anything in a Betty Crocker-type pre-mixed box.

One good thing is that it doesn't seem to ever bother him and we've never seen him scratching. It usually appears first on his thighs/legs then spreads up his body as it worsens. It's only showed in his face a couple times in the form of dry red cheeks. Miraculously it cleared up completely when we were in Hawaii for 10 days...but came back when we returned to Seattle. Could it be the increase of sun, moisture or the large amounts of sunblock he was slathered in all the time? I wasn't eating very differently down there.

So far, the following things prescribed by our Naturopath have helped keep flare-ups at bay: ground oatmeal baths, Cali Baby Calendula Cream following baths, 1/2 tspn fish oil daily (Nordic Natural - orange flavored, ds LOVES it).

Also, before you try out new lotions or creams, be sure to cross-check it first here to make sure it's safe: www.ewg.org/reports/skindeep/


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

so i went to pick up our lactulose/mannitol test kit (to test for leaky gut) this morning from our (new) naturopath. for breastfeeding babes, he doesn't recommend any supplements except perhaps probiotics (infant formulation). we also decided that i should do the test first, instead of ds, to see if i have a leaky gut. he also repeatedly said that secretion is the basis of nutrition and that breastfeeding is perfect food for babes because it has already been secreted.

anyhow, after a course of antibiotics (that were useless - he still has the cough and the snotty nose), we're now dealing with yeast - in both ds and me. over the weekend i developed a nasty sore throat (glandular sore) which has now transitioned into a viral scratchy kind of sore throat. and this morning i woke up with hives. i NEVER get hives. so i mentioned the hives to the naturopath and he said that hives were a classic sign of a leaky gut.

in the meantime, we are keeping ds' eczema at bay by avoiding dairy and tomatoes, and using coconut oil internally and externally. he doesn't like lotion anymore.

i did have some success with coconut milk yogurt (an easier source of probiotics for me than pills). it didn't set - rather it turned out to have a kefir-like consistency.


----------



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

New Here posting with questions -

11 week old ds was DX'd with eczema last week - rash covering most of his body. The dermatologists prescribed Derasmoothe oil to get it under control and Mimyx cream for maintenance.

know eczema is caused by an allergy and I've recently read that babies with food allergies have a red ring around their anus. My ds does not have this so does that mean that his is likely not a food allergy but other - pet, environment, etc.? I started Dr. Sears Elim Diet on Monday and I'm wondering if it's necessary if he does not have the "red ring" and that I should concentrate on other allergens.

Does/did anyone elses child have eczema covering their whole body? Did the patches come and go (back to baby soft skin) or does it just stay sandpaper like?

From spending most of the last few days researching, my plan of attck is below - can you advise, add, comment on anything that you think might help.

vitamin A (mycelized vitamin A drops, 5000 IU, 1 drop a day)
Evening Primrose Oil (1 500mg capsule, squeezed, twice a day)
Cod Liver Oil (1/2 tsp, twice a day)
Baby probotics as per bottle dosage
Coating with Eucerin twice a day (morn and after nightly RINSE)
Him sleeping with mittens to reduce face scratching
Him wearing all cotton clothing, sheets, etc.

Thanks for any info.

Edited to say started Elim diet on Monday - rather than Starting next Monday.


----------



## circlemama (Dec 8, 2001)

My dd never had a red ring around her anus, just cried and had splotches of eczema. She is now 3 1/2 and allergic to peanuts, sesame and eggs, and sensitive to dairy and tomatoes. Be careful about he CLO, some kids are sensitive/allergic to fish. I am curious why the elimination isn't started right away. It takes 3-5 days for most foods to be out of the system, however, dairy can take up to 90 days to clear out.


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

Does/did anyone elses child have eczema covering their whole body?
Here! My DS just saw the Dr because it was so bad. Dr. labled it "severe" even though it's not weeping. He prescribed topicort, & also gave me a referral to a dermatologist. Gotta run, baby crying!


----------



## delfuego (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for this tribe... I've been lurking in the allergies forum for awhile soaking up the info and trying what felt appropriate.

Okay, so I have not yet read through the entire list of eczema stories and cures that people have found but here's mine:

My Darius started getting eczema when he was 2 weeks old, about the same time he also started getting cradle cap, colicky and developed a severe diaper rash (there were open sores all round his little bum hole). The doctor told me that he had baby acne, that the cradle cap and the colic would go away eventually and gave me an antifungal for the diaper rash. The eczema (not baby acne) got worse, so did the colic and the cream didn't help his little bootie at all. I gave up all cow's milk products and but breast milk on his butt... the rash went away and so did the colic... the eczema got better but didn't go away. His dr. gave me a steroid for his eczema which was all over his face, legs and arms. I used it for ten days and when I stopped the eczema came right back. I continued to use it a little bit on really bad patches until I found Florasone... which seems to help but is not a cure.

The things that I think exacerbate it are: dairy, eggs, tomatoes, and oranges. I've given up all these but he still gets eczema now on his chest and face, especially his cheeks. His cradle cap is now basically gone... when it comes back I rub down his head with olive oil. I bath him every other day with natural baby shampoo, don't use soap and cover him in Aquaphor right after the bath and every morning.

A few weeks ago he had a bad flareup so I started using the steroid on him again. It started to go down but then he (and I) developed thrush and the eczema came back even when I was using the drugs. I took him to an herbalist who gave me chloraphil (for me and for him), homeopathic eczema drops (for him), a homeopathic skin detox (I take it), as well as a gentle cleanse (for me). I'm now taking all these in addition to probiotics, betaine, vitamin c, garlic and a whole-food multi vitamin supplement. I feel like I'm leaving something out from the list of pills.

I also avoided wheat, yeast and as much sugar as I could... but my will is weak... until his thrush went away. Then, a miracle, his eczema cleared up... but the other day it came back and he's starting to get a diaper rash. I'm heartbroken. I think I need to steer clear of wheat and yeast again. I think he has a yeast imbalance which all the problems are related to. The real problem is beer... I love dark beer and it's good for my breast milk production. I don't drink much, three or four a week, but I think I have to give it up.

Sorry for taking up so much space and time. Love you all and thanks for being here.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sun-shine01*
vitamin A (mycelized vitamin A drops, 5000 IU, 1 drop a day)

Can you link me to info on above. I'm not familiar with it and want to make sure it's not the chemical form of A. Which kind of CLO are you doing? You need to check the dosage of A & D vitamins to make sure it's not too much or too little.

DelFuego, sounds just like my DS!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Red ring around anus is not food allergies necessarily ... can be yeast/bacteria. Intestinal flora imbalance.

This is so common it's ridiculous drs don't get a clue! I knew this myself when it happened to DS (b/c I also had thrush while bf'ing and more digestive issues than usual) and both my Ped and ND poo-poo'd it.

OH wait, the intestinal flora... which is the cornerstone of our immune and digestive system, functions like another organ, and we would DIE if it was totally wiped out... is ignored by mainstream doctors. Yeah, okay.


----------



## delfuego (Mar 17, 2006)

JaneS... i've read alot of your posts in the allergy forum... esp "not sure if allergies really are allergies" thread.

i'm trying alot of different things for ds so it's hard to say what's working and what's not. have you found any one thing that stands out as a trigger or a remedy? do you also suspect, as i do, that your ds's eczema is a yeast issue?

thanks for all your info and for being such an awesome mama!


----------



## delfuego (Mar 17, 2006)

ok so i just checked out your cheat sheet. so much great info! thanks!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Yes, I do suspect it's yeast/bacteria or both. They release toxins, including volatile fatty acids which raises intestinal acidity. Maybe the toxins are what provokes a histamine response I don't know for sure. But he had enough flares and concurrent poopy symptoms that it was just so very obvious. It all started with giving him rice cereal as his first food. Yeast diaper rash from hell that our Ped said wasn't yeast.







My nipples told me differently however.









Our story is linked on the Healing the Gut Tribe second page as part of the Roll Call this month.

He's had one stool test a year ago that shows bad bacteria dominant... klebsiella, citrobacter and proteus. We are now waiting for another. But the gut flora is constantly changing and stool tests are notoriously skewed.

Surprisingly his eczema has been excellent, just the tops of his feet, his hot spots, flare every once in a while (again, correlated with diarrhea and sleep issues, etc etc.) I attribute the skin staying stable to the continued use of cod liver and evening primrose oil.


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm feeling so overwhelmed! Not only does my son have severe eczema, but thrush too....it really is all connected, isn't it?? I'm pretty sure I have yeast overgrowth too. Jadon is on nystatin, I've been using gentian violet, & two different probiotics. I'll get my finger wet & feed some probiotics to Jadon too....he is exclusively BF. I'm worried that my diet is a factor...if I have to eliminate certain foods, I think I'm going to starve!! I love my granola cereal with soy milk...I love scrambled eggs...I love ice cream....I love cheese!! Wahhhhh! Oh, & I love my peanut butter. I really hope his clears up without me having to sacrifice too much.

There is so much good info here, but it really is overwhelming me. I don't know what to start with!! I bought some flax seed oil tonight. Maybe that'll do some good too...I'm rambling now....I just want my baby boy's beautiful skin back!!


----------



## bonberi (Feb 27, 2005)

Isn't it 'funny' how so many of us independently conclude that yeast is involved in our dc's eczema? And how our health practitioners poo-poo it? The most angry I have been in recent memory was sitting in our (ex-) homeopath's office and asking him to discuss the involvement of yeast, as Rosie's eczema cleared up BEAUTIFULLY when I treated us both (gentian violet on my nipples, no sugars and grapefruit seed extract for me). He basically told me I was being ridiculous, that the issue was a genetic predisposition for E (both myself and dh have it), and that "when there's an elephant in the room, you don't say 'oh, look, a mouse!'".
Grrrr.


----------



## delfuego (Mar 17, 2006)

yes it is 'funny'. my 'holistic pediatrician' just told me last week that the yeast thing hadn't been "proven". i believe there are alot of modern medical practices that haven't been "proven" but this particular theory makes alot of sense especially when we are all seeing the same thing over and over and when dietary changes help so much. the diet thing is hard and maybe that's why so many people are willing to just say "babies get eczema." on top of all the other changes that being a new mom brings i've had to completely relearn how to prepare food and what to eat. i really miss my comfort foods and i often cheat.









JaneS... you said that your ds's eczema seemed to be related to sleeping problems? how so? my darius has always had a difficult time getting to sleep... it seems that he just has a really hard time shutting down his active little brain... even when he's so sleepy i can see it in his eyes.

i put some butt paste on ds's face last night and this morning all the red was gone, i could still feel the rough patches but they seemed to bother him much less. duh... zinc is good for skin.


----------



## delfuego (Mar 17, 2006)

btw... has anyone read "The PH Miracle"? it often sounds like an infomercial and there's no way i could have as strict a diet as their prescribing but i've incorporated alot of their suggestions into my diet. it seems to not only have helped ds's skin but i have alot more energy and don't get headaches so much anymore.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Probiotics, antibiotics, yeast and eczema.

Quote:

The gut flora of healthy individuals is very stable (Sears et al., 1950,19-%); this stability may in part be due to interbacterial inhibition (Sprunt and Redman, 1968). *Alteration in the level of normal flora by antibiotics has long been known to allow secondary infection by pathogenic bacteria and yeasts* (Keefer, 1951; Seelig, 1966).

Occasional publications describe abnormal fecal flora in patients with atopic eczema. Kuvaeva et al. (1984) studied 60 infants in Moscow with IgE mediated food allergy and eczema. They reported a decrease in anaerobic bacteria and lactic acid-producing aerobes and an increase of Enterobacteriaceae. *Severity of eczema was directly proportional to severity of dysbiosis.* No control data are given. Ionescu et al. (1986) studied fecal flora in children and adults with atopic eczema. Compared with healthy controls, there was a *marked reduction in Lactobacillus, Bifidobacterium and Enteroccoccus species in the great majority of cases. This was associated with increased concentrations of Candida species, Proteus, Klebsiella, and Staphylococcus allreus, and appearance of atypical coliforms and Clostridium innocutan..* The high frequency of hypoalbumenernia, indicanuria and steatorrhea in the eczema group suggested small bowel bacterial overgrowth with secondary malabsorption. In neither of these studies is it possible to determine whether abnormal bowel flora caused allergy or whether food-allergic disease destabilized gut flora.
http://mdheal.org/microbes.htm


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delfuego*
btw... has anyone read "The PH Miracle"? it often sounds like an infomercial and there's no way i could have as strict a diet as their prescribing but i've incorporated alot of their suggestions into my diet. it seems to not only have helped ds's skin but i have alot more energy and don't get headaches so much anymore.

Interesting that you mention this right now... I've determined that DS has an acid imbalance but have just started looking into it.

What are you doing?


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delfuego*
JaneS... you said that your ds's eczema seemed to be related to sleeping problems? how so? my darius has always had a difficult time getting to sleep... it seems that he just has a really hard time shutting down his active little brain... even when he's so sleepy i can see it in his eyes.

i put some butt paste on ds's face last night and this morning all the red was gone, i could still feel the rough patches but they seemed to bother him much less. duh... zinc is good for skin.









I've done the butt paste thing on DS's feet when he was little and had it really bad!

It's his gut dysbiosis that is related to the sleeping problems.

I've done a lot of reading about the gut-brain connection... the gut produces the neurotrasmitters, makes perfect sense. Yeast and bacteria produce alcohol like toxins and volatile fatty acids. Ever drink too much and have very interrupted sleep?

If foods are not being broken down properly, the peptides can create opiate like compounds (gluten and dairy peptides are well studied in the ASD community) which effect behavior, like kids get high off them and them have a crash.

Personally I experienced it too ... horrible insomnia, buzzing anxiety, couldn't fall asleep/shut my brain off. Woke during night and stayed awake. All related to digestion... to fermentable foods such as grains, potatoes, corn, sugar that I wasn't digesting properly and they were feeding the bad gut bugs. I understand the issue with my DS only too well. Sadly, I was able to heal myself but DS is still being a tough nut to crack.

Right now we are awaiting stool tests from Great Smokies with a holistic Ped that will probably px herbs. And doing homeopathy. In addition to diet, the SCD, that worked with me but not with him.


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

*Jane*,

You are heaven-sent....my mind is whirling with all this awesome info you are providing....wow...a gut-brain connection?? Off to look at that too!!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

thank you.

The 2 best books I've found on the gut brain issues relating to food and digestion are:

"Breaking the Vicious Cycle"
www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info

"Enzymes for Autism" or "Enzymes for Digestive Health" (they are both the same)
www.enzymestuff.com

Lots of info on their sites too. Let me know if you find anything else interesting.

There's another thread on this here at MDC but I cannot find now b/c apparently "gut" is too small a word for the search function.







:


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

The Gut-Brain Connection
_Recent studies show that functional GI symptoms are not necessarily the result of dysfunction in the bowel, but may be due to disturbances in brain-gut pathways._
By Harvard Health Reports

http://www.bhg.com/bhg/story.jhtml?s...catref=bcat143

Quote:

Emotions
It's no secret. Emotions often find their outlet in the gut. Nerves, stresses, emotional upsets, mental problems, and other psychological factors can wreak havoc with the GI tract. That's because the brain and the gastrointestinal system are intimately connected.

The entire journey of food through the 30-foot-long digestive tract is quarterbacked by a remarkable communication network known as the enteric nervous system (ENS). This intricate nerve complex is located in the gut wall and communicates with the brain via the spinal cord. In turn, hormones, neurotransmitters, and connections to the central nervous system that affect muscle, mucosa, and blood vessels in the digestive tract influence the ENS.

The ENS communicates with the brain, first via the sympathetic nerves that pass to and from the gut through transformers called sympathetic ganglia. These nerves connect to the spinal cord and then to the base of the brain. In addition, parasympathetic nerves link to the base of the brain via the vagus nerve from the upper gut or the sacral nerves from the colon. The gut and brain use neurotransmitters to send electrochemical messages to one another by way of these nerves. Scientists say that this complex, sophisticated "gut-brain" system is nearly the equal of the body's central nervous system.

Recent imaging studies of the brain show that functional GI symptoms are not necessarily the result of dysfunction in the bowel, but may be due to disturbances in brain-gut pathways that alter pain thresholds, control movement through and contractions of the GI tract, and influence behavior. [_Jane note: except that what is or is not produced in a malfunctioning bowel produces the raw materials for the brain._]

We know that the brain has a direct effect on the stomach if only because the thought of eating can set off the stomach's appetite juices even before food gets there. But the action goes both ways. A troubled intestine can send signals to the brain just as a troubled brain can send signals to the gut. A patient's distressed gut might, therefore, be as much the cause as the product of depression.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

wow Jane..keep the info coming....wish you were close and I could pick your brain face to face..hehe...


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Yeah, well the info sometimes leaves as fast as it comes!
I'm much better with my secondary storage facility (my computer).


----------



## delfuego (Mar 17, 2006)

JaneS... thanks for the info!

so, my dh was diagnosed with ADHD as a child (and this was 38 years ago, before every child had it). cheers to his mom... he only took the meds for about a week and then he never did again so he's learned how to deal with it but it is still a problem for him. as in... sometimes he can't sleep for days and he has to "put himself down" with a bottle of whiskey. oh, yeah and he's "lactose intolerant", allergic to nuts, and had all kinds of food sensitivities as a child (wheat being one).

both of my brothers have always shown signs of ADD and they both have food sensitivities. my little brother more so... we didn't find out til he was three that the reason he was in such a bad mood all the time was because he was "lactose intolerant" and his tummy always hurt. now i'm connecting 5that with his frequent ear infections and later IBS. Both brothers have problems sleeping, takes hours for them to fall asleep if they don't self medicate with pot.

ds... family history... already having problems... poor little man. i really want to solve this so that it doesn't become a major problem in his life.

my diet changes of recent (some in accordance with "the ph miracle" some related to ayurveda some just pieced together from my own conclusions) have been:

i don't eat fruit with my meals, only separately - related to stomach acidity.
i don't drink water with my meals, but i drink alot of water through the day.
70% of my food (if not more) is raw vegetables, mostly leafy greens.
i eat the salad before i eat the rest of my dinner.
i avoid wheat and rice. i try to eat sprouted wheat and brown rice when i do eat it. instead i eat buckwheat, millet and quinoa.
i chew my food well before swallowing (i try to avoid eating on the go in relation to this).
and i drink a cup of lemon juice every day.

wow, i sound like a health nut... i wish i could say that i do the above things strictly but i often fall off the wagon. it's hard, it makes eating out almost impossible... and my dh and i can't really share meals anymore. but darius' eczema looks great. i'll try to post a pic as soon as i figure out how.

anyhoo... i've rambled on alot and i don't really even know what i'm talking about. though it feels like i've read enough to get a degree in nutrition.

love y'all!


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Hi all - I keep reading and reading these threads, and I've been reading through the links on the 'healing the gut' cheat sheet (thanks JaneS!).

I really really want to clear up dd's eczema, and I'm willing to try the 'healing the gut' stuff - but I want to feel like it has a decent chance of working for us, and I'm not convinced.

I just don't have all of the yeast-related problems that seem to go with the yeast-eczema connection. DD and I don't have thrush (only ever had it with baby #1, 6 years ago). Neither of us have had antibiotics or anti-inflammatories. I eat very little processed foods, etc. etc.

My health is very good - I almost never get sick at all, and when I do, I kick it very quickly (I've always thought I had a really good immune system!). I used to have eczema myself (and I've had VERY bad flare-ups in the past), but I haven't been bothered with it in years (no dry patches anywhere).

I guess I just have a hard time believing that I have a leaky gut without there being any ill-health, you know?

The ONLY thing that is 'off' with me at the moment is that my stools are very soft. But that started after I pretty much moved to eating salads (mostly spinach) 1-2 times a day. So I've put it down to that - wasn't a problem before I started on the elimination diet to try to help dd's eczema.

Is it possible/probable that I still have some form of 'leaky gut' that is contributing to dd's problems? Or does she have a leaky gut herself (she is still exclusively breast-fed at almost 7 months)?

Any ideas/suggestions/thoughts? I'd appreciate anything!


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

: I've just read the first and last couple of pages and here I have to post. Hi Jane







: Well. I tried not doing the SDC and here I am, turning up on another board where I see it's going to be inevitable!!

I started looking because my dd (2.5yrs) has had dry patches for a while and just in the last couple of days they flared up and I recognised it as eczema. Now reading this thread I realise that the horrible dry patches I get on my hands are also eczema. It only started when we moved to a hard water area from my lovely soft Scottish water so I didn't think of eczema. I notice my hands are worse at certain times of the month so I put it down at least partly to hormonal changes.

My poor dd woke up several times last night complaining that her hands hurt so I want to do what I can before it gets worse. You poor mommas who have little'uns with it much worse.

I never quite managed the SDC properly, but I think I might start with eliminating those 6 after Easter. We're going on vacation tomorrow and I'm not even going to try starting then. But I get to try out the water theory for 10 days though







And stock up on supplements.

Thanks for all your stories which make it quick and easy to find what's relevant.


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

Is there anywhere on the site that lists the ingredients?

Thanks for passing the info a long!


----------



## RiceMomma (Jul 23, 2004)

Best clothes for eczema- the only closed hand jammies *cotton* that we cvould find anywhere- they've been a life saver.

http://www.eczemaclothing.com/

DD- Improvement over time with NO vaxes and whole diet (very little processed foods.) Off to figure out how to improve diet further.

The eczema on my hands seems to get worse and worse.


----------



## delfuego (Mar 17, 2006)

so, now that the weather is (finally) starting to get nice i really want to start swimming lessons for my ds. however, i'm concerned what the chlorine in the pools will do to his eczema. sadly, i doubt there are any saltwater public pools around.

does anyone have any experience/advice?


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

chlorine really bothers my dd's eczema....you could rub him down with coconut oil before you go....


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Dds (5yo) eczema first appeared last summer when she started swimming lessons at the Ys indoor heavily chlorinated pool. It seemed ok if we showered her b4 we left......but now with the warmer weather she's already flared up again. I think we might have to skip swim lessons this summer, and just use our unchlorinated pool at home


----------



## mamakimber (Nov 21, 2001)

Hi all-
I am an old lurker- here before the crash many year ago.
I will go back and read the pages.

My ds, 22 months, was just diagnosed with atopic dermatitis. It has been horrible. It started as a rash on the palms of his hands. He bites them, scrathces them, flings them into walls. His hands have now peeled and it has spread to his arms, legs, feet. He hasn't slept more then 3 hours in a row for weeks due to the itching. The dermatologist prescribed 2% cortisone, oral antahistamine (stronger then benadryl) and the big concern is the oral prednisone.

I am considering giving it to him as I need this to heal, and then we can go from there. My question is where do I start. It could be diet, or it could be environmetal...the dog, soaps, the trees blooming...who knows!

It started after we were at an indoor water park. Initially I thought it was scabies. I have had others though tell me that water tends to flare it up.

thoughts, concerns, ideas... would be helpful!
thanks


----------



## delfuego (Mar 17, 2006)

mamakimber... i haven't checked this thread for awhile... i hope you're not feeling ignored.

let me start by saying that there are many people who are much more qualified to answer you but i will give it a shot. my ds has had eczema since he was 2 weeks old... we finally have it under control but it flares up every once in awhile... it is obviously related to my diet (he is still bfeeding).

from all the research i've done, i've peiced together that the skin is a waste removal organ and eczema (i'm not sure about dermatitis) is a reaction that the body has to being overloaded by toxins. it is very possible that the chlorine put your ds over the top and that's why he broke out after the pool. i'm debating wether or not to give my ds swimming lessons this spring because i'm worried about the chlorine (a very nasty chemical). most likely though, he was probably battling toxins before the pool.

has he had anything new introduced to his diet recently? i found the biggest change happened in my ds when i took milk out of his (my) diet. however, it didn't solve everything and i just started eliminating foods one by one until i saw positive changes. also, if you're not already doing so, use perfume/dye free detergent and i found that aquaphor works the best on my ds. i slather him down right after his daily bath (the daily moisture helps alot and i never use soap on him), once in the morning and once at night.

i never used prednisone or antihistamine on my ds but i found the corticosteroid that i hesitantly used caused a bad case of thrush and a rebound effect that caused ds's eczema to get worse so i stopped. i use florasone whenever he has a flare up and otherwise i just keep his skin moisturized.

good luck. i hope some of this helps. if you keep posting how he's doing and what he seems to react too i'm sure that other people will recognize things they've had to deal with and let you know what has helped them.


----------



## Brasilmom (Apr 20, 2006)

My dd is now 7 month and she had severe eczema since about 1 mo. The worse of it was around 3-4mo and I was going crazy to see her skin in such poor condition. I tried calendula oil to relief her dry skin along with oatmeal bath and moisture cream. The culpirit for her are nuts. I totally eliminate them from my diet as a very small quantity will break her skin out. I cannot use commercial baby wipes either, so we use a dry "paper towel" that we first come across at her birth. Her skin has cleared up, but she will have severe itching if she gets too hot. I **** use lotion/oil on her skin every so often. I tried homeopathics to strengthen her digestive system, as the cause for her skin's outbreaks was digestive. It was certainly not an easy time and I am relieved that I found the cause.


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi All,

I haven't posted in a long time, but got this info the other day and just have to share it. I bought some enzymes from Transformation Enzyme company as a licensed health professional (psychologist) and they sent me this fact sheet on ezcema. It confirms what Jane S. has been saying, along with others! I will quote part of it here:

"ETIOLOGY
The specific cause of this superficial inflammatory repsonse involving the epidermis is unknown. Eczema is not a distinct disease entity but it is rather afiliated with disorders such as atopic and nummular dermatitis. It is frequently associated with a personal or family history of allergies to foods such as milk, fish, and eggs. Transformation's clinical experience shows that it also commonly occurs with Paras, the body type that has difficulty breaking down starches and sugars. Inhalant allergens rarely cause this condition. It is commonly found in children but also occurs in adults. Children with eczema, however, tend to later develop other allergic conditions, most often hay fever or asthma. Factors that exacerbate ezcema include sudden temperature change, humidity, psychological stress, fibers, detergents, and perfumes.
RATIONALE
This condition can be attributable to an intestinal dysbiosis, a diruption of the normal bacterial flora of the gut with a disproportionately high concentration of unfriendly bacteria in the mouth, skin, intestinal tract, and vagina. Candida is a necessary bacterial component of normal flora. It co-exists in a balance with acidophilus, the friendly bacterium. If an imbalance occurs and Candida over-populates acidophilis to the extent that it penetrates the walls of the large intestines, it can enable undigested lipids and proteins to leak out of the walls. This can instigate food allergies and promote ezcema. Consequently, enzyme supplementation along with a probiotic can help restore the balance of microflora and ensure complete digestion and nutrient absorption of foods...
NUTRITION
It is very important to avoid those foods that are known to be problematic for the individual."

I'm not sure why they refer to Candida as a bacterium rather than a yeast, but essentially they are saying "leaky gut" is the cause of ezcema. Of course, one might figure that they have come up with this to sell their products.... but there are a lot of sources that seem to be saying the same thing.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

very interesting..thank you.


----------



## delfuego (Mar 17, 2006)

that is perhaps the most concise explanation i have read about eczema.

it does seem that everyone who is trying to explain what is happening to our dc's is saying the same thing... they are all just saying it in multiple different ways or explaining only one part of the problem.

thanks for the info. is that a proprietary enzyme blend? do you know what enzymes are in it? is it possible for non-health-professionals to get some... and have you found that it works?


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

in breastfed infants, it is important to consider that mom might also have leaky gut. it is, in fact, important in that case to start healing mom's gut first, with the hope that it will help heal babe's gut. in the case of mom having leaky gut, the nasties (bacteria, various molecules etc) are escaping into her body (between cells of the intestinal lining) and getting into the bloodstream, then into the lymph system (hence, hives is a common symptom), and most likely into breastmilk.

the lactulose/mannitol urine test can help determine (a) leaky gut in mom and (b) malabsorption possibilities in mom. it is possible to have both conditions.

if i had identified leaky gut in myself before ds had shown interest in solids, i would have really delayed (and, in fact, actively discouraged) solids.


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good liquid infant probiotic? I have been mixing mine with water or breastmilk, & it ends up being a lot to get DS to take....he ends up spitting it all out. Letting him suck it on my finger just seems silly too....the dose is a 1/8-1/4 teaspoon, it's just a pain....it would be easier to have something that is only about a 1/4 teaspoon of liquid & shoot it in his mouth with a small syringe.

Thanks!!


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets*

the lactulose/mannitol urine test can help determine (a) leaky gut in mom and (b) malabsorption possibilities in mom. it is possible to have both conditions.


How do you get that test? Through an MD? I agree about not starting solids if baby has ezcema. I delayed too, because I figured it would complicate things. By the way, the practitioner who did my live blood analysis (and found yeast/fungus in my blood) said yeast travels through the breastmilk. So I had dd's blood tested, and yes, she too had yeast-although not as badly as I did! I've really kept her away from processed foods and sugars, or else I am sure it would be worse. She told me to give dd some enzymes sprinkled on her food at meals and a probiotic after meals (or between). Luckily, dd loves to lick the probiotic off my fingers or hers.


----------



## circlemama (Dec 8, 2001)

what type of enzyme is recommended for yeast?


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahariz*
How do you get that test? Through an MD?

Unless your MD is into holistic medicine as well, you'll probably have to find a naturopath. Here's the test I did: http://www.gdx.net/home/assessments/ip/

I had my annual physical last week or so and my MD was curious about the leaky gut thing and even offered to assist if I felt I needed extra testing run. In fact, when I mentioned I had leaky gut, she asked about supplements and if I was taking glutamine. I decided then that I'd be switching my ds away from the pediatrician to my family doc (which I probably should have done a long time ago).


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *circlemama*
what type of enzyme is recommended for yeast?

I've seen JaneS recommend Candex or something like that. Though I was wondering... if Candex nukes the yeast in your gut, and you're using diet to control it in the gut, what is to stop the yeast from sporulating and sending its spores elsewhere in your body?

I stumbled across this page http://www.candidafree.net/pages/1/index.htm last night. Does anybody know what the deal is with this "ThreeLac" product?


----------



## m2c (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi guys,

I posted already elsewhere, didnt know about here, new to this site. Daughter is 5.5 months old and has had eczema since about 6 weeks. Its chronic and nothing 'traditional' works - hydrocortisone creams, steroid creams, any of the moisturizing creams. I am wondering what 'alternative' methods have been used successfully. I heard about Evening Primrose Oil, Hemp Oil, Cod liver Oil and Flaxseed Oil. Do I take it(nursing) or do I give it to the baby and how much do I take?? Which is most successful?? Willing to try anything at this stage. I am pretty battle weary!! Oh and the elim. diet didnt work either.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

m2c, have you tried coconut oil right on your dc's skin? i also found that Jurlique's expensive Viola Cream (i got it from saffronrouge.com) seemed to offer some comfort.

have you been dealing with yeast in any of its forms? i'm wondering if eczema isn't a leaky gut response to yeast (mom has yeast and leaky gut, nasty things get into milk and then wreak havoc in dc)...


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

See this site for info on yeast/bacteria and enzymes:
http://www.enzymestuff.com/conditionbacteria.htm

I really don't know much about the spore theory... but I do know that the center of your immune system is the gut with trillions and trillions of probiotics. If you finally edge out the bad guys and increase the good, all the mucus membranes of the body follow suit. It seems to me like a healthy gut and immune system would then be able to take care of the rest of the body.

M2C,
Welcome and read some back posts. In this house we've found cod liver oil/flax combo, evening primrose, quercetin and probiotics helpful.

Steriods and hydrocortisone just suppresses the immune system and studies have found that kids are more likely to then develop asthma.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Infant probiotic:

Natren LifeStart for an exclusively bf babe...because this is when the gut should be bifidus dominent. When solids are introduced, this is when the gut flora starts naturally changing, more acidophilus etc.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delfuego*
thanks for the info. is that a proprietary enzyme blend? do you know what enzymes are in it? is it possible for non-health-professionals to get some... and have you found that it works?

There is only something like 2 or 3 enzyme manufacturers in the world and the key to different brands is the skill of blending them. Because several different proteases, for example, mixed together is stronger than just a lot of one kind. Proteases break down proteins and are good for someone seeing dairy sensitivity. They also clean up cellular debris throughout body and kill off yeast/bacteria if taken between meals. Also heal inflammation, in gut and around body, and good for arthritis for this reason too.

I've used and liked enzymes from Enzymedica, Houston's and Thropps... all recommended by Karen DeFelice. Thropps seems to be the cheapest and it's quite good. However for kids, V-gest from Enzymedica or the Houston enzymes seems to be better to start b/c they are gentler.

DeFelice's book (they are both same with diff. titles) is essential reading for understanding leaky gut, the digestive system, the gut-behavioral connection and what enzymes do.
www.enzymestuff.com

If you do start enzymes you need to go really slow. If you seem to be seeing food sensitivities in your babe or have digestive issues, then an all around enzyme with meals would be good to take in addition to "yeast/bacteria killers" taken on empty stomach. But again, go slow. There can be hyperactivity reactions (both DS and I had them to the proteases in particular).


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Jane thanks so much for posting that info. L's eczema is all flared now...w/o dairy because of the season change....I am going nuts.


----------



## Nataliasmom (Apr 27, 2006)

I am looking for an elimination diet protocol. My daughter has had eczema since birth( she just turned 3 in Feb) from head to toe. A friend of mine introduced me to an oral Aloe juice about a year and a half ago. It has worked great, but just recently she has had some very severe flare up's, and even the Aloe isn't helping enough. I know that eczema is caused from an unhealthy digestive system and the aloe actually helps to heal your body from the inside. The problem is that due to an over abundance to antibiotics in her 1st year of life, and reactions to MMR her digestive system is tore up!! So this is logically my next step. I am new to this site and am having a hard time trying to find the protocol, so any help would be much appriciated.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Nataliasmom, is your daughter still nursing?

for an elimination diet, i would start with eliminating all dairy. check out http://www.lactose.co.uk/ and look at the hidden milk info. dairy is pervasive, so it will not be easy (but it will probably be easier than wheat). if you start to see results, then you know that you might be on the right track. if your dd is still nursing, you will need to do the elim. diet as well.

you might also want to start reading the "healing the gut" threads, in particular the cheat sheet. some mamas have skipped the elimination diet and jumped straight into the "SCD" diet (more info on the cheat sheet).


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

RE: aloe

Actually I've heard that it contains irritating compounds.
http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.i.../aloe_vera.htm

And it's a laxative, which I think over time can be damaging to the normal digestive process.


----------



## mom2olivia (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi - I'm not new new to MDC, but new to the eczema forum. My dd has had it for quite some time and it seems to be worsening. I think I was in denial initially and just thought with some eucerin it would just go away. It started with little patched on her knees and elbows, now its up and down both legs and arms. So I've been doing the cortizone 1% and its not doing anything. I'm stopping that. We have an emu farm right in Gill and I'm going to go pick up some emu oil tomorrow. Where to go from there who knows, but that's my new game plan.

If you are to do the dairy elimination diet, are you supposed to eat or drink anything else to make up for what's lost from not consuming dairy?


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Subbing, nak


----------



## Nataliasmom (Apr 27, 2006)

She is no longer nursing. In fact she is not a big fan of dairy. But thanks for the info. And as far as the Aloe, it contains over 200 nutrients and is rich in enzymes, vitamins and minerals containing 13 of the 17 essential minerals needed for good nutrition. It has many health benefits, including aiding in digestion, maintaining cardivasular health and suppoting the immune system.

I have unfortunately survived the death of one of my children a little over 4 years ago, so I do my research on any products that I give to my children. I have met many, many people who have had wonderful results with the aloe, I have never known it to harmful.


----------



## birthjunkie27 (Jul 6, 2005)

Please don't flame me for asking this question.

Samara is absolutely miserable. Nothing we're doing is helping. I'm starting the SCD today, but if there isn't improvement soon, I am really tempted to do some sort of formula. Then at least she'll be out of her misery. I just feel SO much guilt that she has to suffer as the "guinea pig" while we figure out how to fix the problem.

Last night she cried and cried, scratching wildly, pulling her hair..... her face was all red and puffy and her eyes were like little slits, and she was looking at me, so helpless, and her eyes were just screaming out, "HELP ME MOMMY!!!".







Since I've started the elimination diet, she's actually getting WORSE. She has it on her entire body now, except the diaper area.

It's not fair to her. I know in my heart and my brain that breast milk is so much better for her....but is it really worth it if she's this miserable? She used to be a happy, smiley baby, but now she's sad all the time.









I'm at a loss.....I am desperate at this point. Just hoping the SCD will make a difference and QUICK.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Bethany









I remember being this desperate!

I can tell you I regret weaning at 26 months when DS's digestion got totally worse. Ditto for at least one other mother I know. Breastmilk is liquid gold. Formula does not support the immune system. It's not about what you take out of your diet but also what you put into it. How do you know she will be put out of her misery too? You cannot say for sure that it won't get worse.

Try digestive enzymes too but slowly, slowly. I haven't been the GH Tribe thread yet today, I don't know if you asked there.

Kerri,
For dairy replacement, the only substitute for minerals like calcium that I would recommend would be homemade bone broths. Fortified products etc. are just not well absorbed.


----------



## birthjunkie27 (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks Jane. Can you touch on digestive enzymes quickly for me? Thanks.


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

((((((Bethany)))))))

I have to admit....I had the same thought about formula. My 6 month old has it severe too. It's breaking my heart....reading your post brought tears to my eyes....I will _never_ take healthy skin for granted again!!

I'm not doing good with eliminating things from my diet. I feel like I'm going to starve!! I don't know how others do it....they have these long ol' lists of foods that don't eat...I don't know how I could do that!!









I am giving him probiotics, Omega3/6/9, & using EPO for a moisturizer & aubrey's organics baby lotion. I'm so stressed about this....I want to know what is causing the flare ups without starving!!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthjunkie27*
Thanks Jane. Can you touch on digestive enzymes quickly for me? Thanks.









Everything you need to know is pretty much here: www.enzymestuff.com
Her books are fabulous.

I like Enzymedica, Thropp and Houston, the latter 2 only online and E. is in stores (but cheaper online). Go for an all around first to digest fats, carbs and proteins.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Jackie75,

I wonder if part of your answer is not your 4 c-sections and the cumulative toll the multiple antibiotics has taken on your immune system and digestive flora?

Also studies have shown cs babies have abnormal gut flora, as the initial bugs that are laid down are from the environment and not the mother's birth canal. Also, they get antibx too if the mom bfeeds right after birth, thru you.... and the flora that is supposed to be in bm is probably effected by the antibx too and the gut doesn't seal up properly that bm is designed to do. Poor bunnies, their immune system doesn't have a chance in this modern world.









Food allergies are only present because something has damaged the immune and digestive system.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS*
Food allergies are only present because something has damaged the immune and digestive system.

How does the immune system get damaged? dd2 is allergic to several things and she hasn't ever been on antibiotics and I haven't been on any in I can't remember how long.....at least 15-18 years. I was really health during her pregnancy too. Dd1 has eczema and has exhibited at least a mild allergy to dairy but there again..only been on antiobiotics maybe twice..


----------



## birthjunkie27 (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a question about starting the SCD.

I am currently off of dairy, eggs, wheat, and gluten. The SCD says certain cheeses and eggs are OK. So, do I continue NOT eathing them, or is it ok to start eating them? Eliminating them has not improved Samara's excema at all. It's been over 6 weeks and I feel like I'm starving.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Owens Mama*
O yeah- one more trigger for us all to think about is the metals in the snaps on baby clothes. i am thinking that Owens eczema on his back and shoulder may be from where the snaps on T-shirts (either on the back or left shoulder of the shirt) are rubbing on his skin. Metal allergies are really common. Does this make sense to anyone else?

I am very surprised you came upon that because that is exactly why vaccines can be the trigger of eczema, the heavy metals vaccines contain and get injected into the muscles can't be eliminated again.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

bethany, i'd suggest that you start on the initial detox stage without cheese and eggs, and then slooooooowly introduce one new food at a time - like one per week max. i'm sure it will be boring but at least you'll be able to figure out exactly what is not tolerated early.


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

Jackie75,

I wonder if part of your answer is not your 4 c-sections and the cumulative toll the multiple antibiotics has taken on your immune system and digestive flora?

Yea..that makes sense. I attempted a HBA3C with my eczema baby, & ended up transferring to the hospital. He swallowed meconium, & got IV antibiotics...he smelled like a penicillin pill....I know his gut is messed up too.







Sad thing is, I did not consent to the antibiotics. But I haven't thought before that _I_ could have the leaky gut too...ugh.

Thanks so much for all your help....

Oh yea, I came across this earlier today:

Quote:

*The herb St. John's wort is most often used for the treatment of depression. St. John's wort contains a substance, hypericin, that is thought to have anti-inflammatory properties, making it potentially useful in eczema as well. In a double-blind study, a cream containing St. John's wort extract was compared against placebo cream in 21 people with mild to moderate eczema symptoms.25 Study participants used real cream on one arm and the placebo cream on the other. The results indicated that use of St. John's wort cream significantly reduced symptoms.*
Here's a link:http://tinyurl.com/pm4nw

Interesting stuff.....thoughts, anyone?


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

Dd's elimination diet got started slightly early because she was sick! So we've now been going for just over a week except that dd had small amounts of wheat several days! So I'm only counting dairy for her and there doesn't seem to be much improvement.

My hands are definitely better with the no dairy/wheat though I still have quite a few bad patches. Do you think I should eliminate more things (I'm also not eating eggs, fish or peanuts and the only soya is in tiny amounts as additives)? Or is it perhaps just a question of eating more positive things?

Yes. I'm still hoping to get away with not doing the SCD diet!!









Bethany, it really is hard when you're hungry to stick to anything. If you can get plenty of fat and protein it helps though.... good luck.


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

As far as using enzymes to get rid of yeast, yeast have outer cell walls made up of protein and cellulose. So one needs to use products high in either protease or cellulase or both to kill yeast. There are several blends that are made with the sole purpose of being used for yeast. Candex is one (it doesn't contain protease, though. Their philosophy is that protease would kill off good bacteria. I haven't found anyone else saying that, so I'm not sure. Bacterial cell membranes would primarily be made up of lipids [fats] and proteins, just as our cell membranes are), another is called Candidase. Also recommended are strong protease products like Peptizide or Purezyme. A product called No-Fenol contains a lot of cellulase. You can combine a protease with one that has a lot of cellulase-take them at the same time.

Also, if one is going to use digestive enzymes to get rid of yeast, you take them on an empty stomach. If you take them with food, they will just be used up on the food that is in your stomach.

Most of the info above I got from a book called, "Enzymes for Autisim and other Neurological Conditions" by Karen DeFelice.

As far as getting rid of dairy in the system, it takes at least 2 weeks for it to clear the mother's system once she stops eating it, then another two weeks to clear the baby's system (because it was coming in through the breastmilk). So one has to stay off dairy at least 4 weeks, and some people say it even takes longer to clear out of the system.

The only topical thing that worked with my dd's ezcema is something called, "Chinese Pearl Powder Cream." We got it from our NMT (Neuromodulation Technique) practitioner who is also an acupuncturist. When dd's ezcema was bad, she told us to stop using the Eczema Miracle Cream (1% hydrocortisone) and use the pearl creme 2x/day. It worked. She gets it from a Chinese herbalist in San Francisco who makes it himself. It is unscented. I've tried buying cheaper versions but they have really strong perfumes in them.

I might add that I was on an elimination diet at the same time. For my dd, dairy and chocolate in my diet were the culprits. As she has grown, her digestion seems to have improved and I can eat those now with no problem. However, if she gets cow's milk on her skin, she'll break out in hives! So I think she is truly allergic to that-it isn't just a yeast issue.

Lots of people try NMT or NAET to get rid of food allergies that are causing ezcema in their children with good results. For us, the NMT might have helped a bit, but I think my diet helped more. The NMT did seem to allow me to eat chocolate again, but didn't touch the dairy issue.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

"Natural birth teaches newborn gut a lesson:
Babies born by caesarean may miss immune system trigger."

http://www.nature.com/news/2006/0604...060424-15.html


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

I just bought some coconut oil today for DS, DH & myself. I was expecting a liquid...but it it looks like crisco! Did I buy the wrong stuff??

Also....is it possible that DS could be allergic to florasone? I bought some today too. I put some on him, & gave him some benadryl....his eczema is _really_ bad...I don't like giving it to him....but my baby was miserable....anyways....he layed down for a nap, & his face was broken out when he woke up! So I don't know if the florasone did it, or possibly the benadryl!!







: It does have citric acid listed....I swear, I'm going to go nuts here!!!!


----------



## mom2olivia (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackie75*
I just bought some coconut oil today for DS, DH & myself. I was expecting a liquid...but it it looks like crisco! Did I buy the wrong stuff??

Yes, that's the right stuff. Its solid at room temp.

I have found some great creams/soaps (both contain coconut oil) at www.lucky-ducky.com The soap was actually formulated to help with eczema. I'm also using emu oil (I mix it with the cream I got from lucky-ducky), which seems to be working wonders.


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

Ok...so how do I get my DS (6 months old & exclusively BF) to take it? I'm confused!


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi, I am joining you all if you don't mind? DS has had eczema for about 4 months now. We have started eliminating, dairy first. It went way down, but it's still not gone. His has is on his cheeks and chin. We were always so proud of how beautiful his complexion was and now his face is just red and sore. he's twenty six months.

Coconut oil melt really well. In fact when the weather warms up, be vary careful when you open the jar because chances are it will be liquid. I made that mistake several time last summer and was cleaning coconut oil off my flour. I melt it and add it to smoothies, apple sauce and steamed vegetables like you would butter. I also bake with it. In solid form it's great as a substitution for butter in a cookie recipie. I also use it for my oven fries, it gives them a nice pleasant coconut flavor.


----------



## DharmaDisciple (Feb 7, 2002)

I co-sleep with my ds. We are buying a new natural mattress for our bed, but I have an old duvet. Do I replace the duvet with sheets/layers as I can wash them regularly to kill of dust mites or do I use a duvet protector cover? What bedding do you find best for your dc? I don't know if dust mites make a difference to excema, but I am trying everything.
~Amanda~


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

if you believe mainstream MDs, the allergist told me to act as if ds has allergies - mattress protector against mites; hypoallergenic bedding; jettison carpets, pets etc. (HA!); HEPA filter on the vacuum; and so on.

i don't use a feather duvet because i had childhood allergies to feathers/down. we use a polyester duvet instead, though we probably should move towards wool or cotton bedding completely. and i probably should wash it more often than i do. and i probably should change our pillows more often than we do....


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Yes, anything that reduces the immune system load should help... we don't want it stressed any more than it already is. Cleaning supplies, other toxic things. We don't need their nutrition and energy going to clearing out that junk too.

Amanda,
Where are you getting the mattress? I'm in the market for a new one.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Florasone was horrible for DS, made him itchy and stung right away.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets*
"Natural birth teaches newborn gut a lesson:
Babies born by caesarean may miss immune system trigger."

http://www.nature.com/news/2006/0604...060424-15.html

That link wasn't working for me so I'll copy it from elsewhere:

Quote:

Natural Birth Teaches Newborn Gut a Lesson

Messy birth could be good for the baby's digestion. So say researchers in Germany, who have found evidence that baby mice squeezing through the birth canal swallow bacterial molecules that help their gut grow healthily. The finding suggests that kids born by caesarean might miss out, reports nature.com.

Swarms of friendly bacteria normally live in our guts, and cells lining the intestinal tubes do not attack them. Mathias Hornef at the University Clinic of Freiburg, Germany, and his colleagues, have found that, in mice at least, these intestinal cells 'learn' not to harm the bugs sometime around birth.
The team extracted intestinal cells from mice embryos before birth and exposed them to a component of bacteria. The embryonic cells reacted and produced inflammatory molecules. But the same gut cells from one-day-old newborn mice or adult mice did not. Somehow, the cells in the more developed mice had learned to ignore the bacterial trigger.

The researchers think that bacterial scraps naturally slopping around in the birth canal and mother's faeces are swallowed by the baby mice as they make their entry into the world. These molecules pass down into the gut, where they stimulate the gut cells; a single exposure is enough to teach the cells to tolerate friendly bugs in the future.

To show this, Hornef's team looked at the responses of gut cells of baby mice born both naturally and by caesarean. Those born through the vagina fired up an inflammatory response in the two hours after birth, a sign that their cells had been stimulated by bacterial molecules. In contrast, babies born by caesarean did not show signs of such activation. But feeding these babies fragments of bacteria after their birth did fire up this response.
This first exposure could teach a newborn infant's gut cells to ignore the harmless bacteria that begin to colonize the intestine in the days and weeks after birth. Hornef's study suggests that the immune systems of babies born naturally have a head start.


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

Jane, We got a natural rubber latex mattress when dd had her ezcema that we just love. I got it from Lifekind... they are the only factory that makes only organic mattresses (at least that's what they say). Other places sell organic mattresses that come from factories where conventional mattresses are made. I talked to them (and other places) quite a bit on the phone before I made up my mind. I found them all to be similar in price.
http://www.lifekind.com/

If you do end up ordering from them, tell them I referred you... a friend of mine recently ordered a mattress from them, and they sent me a free bottle of lotion to thank me!


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm emailing them for the sale price on the king. If we buy I'll PM you for your name so I can tell them you referred us. We really need a new mattress and this is our choice.


----------



## kallieb (Aug 12, 2005)

I didn't read all the posts, but I wanted to introduce myself. I've had eczema since I was a baby and have the concomitant allergies and asthma. Mine are not primarily food allergies (although I do have some sensitivities to corn)...just everything else.

I have a 2 month old son, and it's looking more and more like he's going to inherit my genes







He rubs his eyes and face constantly, he's been really stuffy at night, and he's got some dry patches on his cheeks and the creases of his elbows and knees. I'm breastfeeding, so right now I'm taking *acidophilus, Vitamin C, prenatal vitamin with DHA, curcumin (for my own itchiness and inflammation), and fish oil*. After reading the posts, it looks like EPO can also help and I have some, so I'll be adding that too







We really haven't done a lot to treat ds directly, just through adding that stuff to my diet, but we do put lotion on after his baths (we use J&J Soothing Naturals which seems to help so far) and cloth diaper.

Anyway, I figured I'd go ahead and introduce myself, since it looks like we might have a long road ahead of us. Hopefully, he won't get it as bad as I have it, but I'm glad to have found this tribe as a resource!


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

How do I give coconut oil to DS? How do I melt it, & how much do I give to kill the yeasties?? I was thinking coconut oil was more of a supplement, & it was going to say how much to give....like my omega 3/6/9 oil....


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kallieb*
I have a 2 month old son, and it's looking more and more like he's going to inherit my genes







He rubs his eyes and face constantly, he's been really stuffy at night, and he's got some dry patches on his cheeks and the creases of his elbows and knees.

My 9 month old does this, too - rubs his eyes and face constantly. What does it mean? I've been trying to figure out.


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

My almost 7 month old does the same thing. I think his face gets really itchy...even his eyelids get all red.


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chasmyn*
My 9 month old does this, too - rubs his eyes and face constantly. What does it mean? I've been trying to figure out.

It sounds like some kind of allergy to me. Have you read, "Is This My Child" by Doris Rapp? http://www.drrapp.com/


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

No, but I'm about to see if my library has it so I can. Thanks


----------



## DharmaDisciple (Feb 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS*

Amanda,
Where are you getting the mattress? I'm in the market for a new one.

I am actually buying a futon mattress to go on my king size bed, it is a 9 layer one and it has some foam just in the core to hold its shape, but the rest of the layers are natural. I don't want to sleep on metal sprung mattresses any more.

Need to declutter my bedroom and cut down any excess fabrics around that dust mites can live in (will probably help my asthma too). Am off to buy some organic sheets and blankets for my bed, throw out the old- probably dust mite filled duvet!!!!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackie75*
How do I give coconut oil to DS? How do I melt it, & how much do I give to kill the yeasties?? I was thinking coconut oil was more of a supplement, & it was going to say how much to give....like my omega 3/6/9 oil....









Work up to 3 T. or more yourself... the Medium Chain Fatty Acids go through your breastmilk. CO will increase the beneficial lauric acid in your bm.

Use it exclusively to cook with, stir frys, baking, etc. Put in smoothies. Use coconut milk to make soups or smoothies (the canned full fat coconut milk is very high in oil).


----------



## kallieb (Aug 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chasmyn*
My 9 month old does this, too - rubs his eyes and face constantly. What does it mean? I've been trying to figure out.

At least with my ds, I think it's because he itches. I still rub my face like that somtimes. I definitely think he has an environmental allergen but I'm still working on trying to figure out what it is.


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

Jane...I love you!!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Effects of trans fats

Quote:

Passwater: Why are trans fats a problem?

Enig: The various mechanisms through which the trans fatty acids disrupt function are related in part to the ability of trans fatty acids to inhibit the function of membrane related enzymes such as the delta-6 desaturase resulting in decreased conversion of e.g., linoleic acid to gamma-linolenic acid or arachidonic acid; _*interference with the necessary conversion of omega-3 fatty acids to their elongated tissue omega-3 fatty acids; and escalation of the adverse effects of essential fatty acid deficiency.*_

This latter effect was shown especially by the work of Dr. Holman and his colleagues at the Hormel Institute at the University of Minnesota, the other effects have been shown by many researchers including the University of Maryland researchers.

http://www.mercola.com/2000/jun/10/trans_fats.htm
Trans fats are transferring thru breastfeeding as well.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackie75*
Jane...I love you!!

















: thank you, I try!


----------



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

There are 250 posts here and I've read them all - several times now and I'm so confused & depressed trying to figure this all out. My tiny baby (4 months today) is a scratched up, oozing bloody mess head to toe and I just want to cry.

Probiotics, EPO, Elim diet, calendula cream, emu oil, coconut oil, flax oil, fish oil, 100 cotton, no fabric softner, extra rinse, blah, blah blah. I've tied it all.

I'm doing the elim diet with no results (I know it can take months) but damn!

I want my baby to feel better and not be scratching all night long. I want to stop spending HOURS on the computer reading about eczema. I want to stop scanning his nails for any sign of growth so that I can race in with the clippers. I want people to stop saying, "Oh! What happened to him?" I want my Derm to stop pushing steriods down my throat. I want to quit freaking out if my 3 year old daughter kisses her brother with peanut butter lips or touches him after she has just eaten a bananna incase he's allergic to them. I want the BLEEPING cat to stop napping in the co-sleeper when I forget to block her requiring me to take the entire thing apart and scald-wash the thing. I want to be done with eczema and I'm terrifed that we've only just begun. Above all, I just want my baby to feel better.

Okay - I think I'm done. Whew. Midnight rantings.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

(((hugs)))


----------



## mamajessica (Sep 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sun-shine01*
There are 250 posts here and I've read them all - several times now and I'm so confused & depressed trying to figure this all out. My tiny baby (4 months today) is a scratched up, oozing bloody mess head to toe and I just want to cry.

Probiotics, EPO, Elim diet, calendula cream, emu oil, coconut oil, flax oil, fish oil, 100 cotton, no fabric softner, extra rinse, blah, blah blah. I've tied it all.

I'm doing the elim diet with no results (I know it can take months) but damn!

I want my baby to feel better and not be scratching all night long. I want to stop spending HOURS on the computer reading about eczema. I want to stop scanning his nails for any sign of growth so that I can race in with the clippers. I want people to stop saying, "Oh! What happened to him?" I want my Derm to stop pushing steriods down my throat. I want to quit freaking out if my 3 year old daughter kisses her brother with peanut butter lips or touches him after she has just eaten a bananna incase he's allergic to them. I want the BLEEPING cat to stop napping in the co-sleeper when I forget to block her requiring me to take the entire thing apart and scald-wash the thing. I want to be done with eczema and I'm terrifed that we've only just begun. Above all, I just want my baby to feel better.

Okay - I think I'm done. Whew. Midnight rantings.

Oh mama, I am so sorry








As time passes, he will get better with all of your holistic, amazing work. It just takes so darn long. I think you should hop over to healing the gut tribe. It will be an extra leg of support on top of this one.
Can your cat go stay with someone for a week or so to see if that relieves some of your stress????? I just imagined myself in your scenario and the cat would put me over the edge


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh my gosh, you and your little one are going through a lot! Have you tried either NAET or NMT? Some people have success with those when nothing else works. It might be worth it since you've been through everything else with little luck. Here's one thread that discusses NAET
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...highlight=NAET

If you go to the allergies forum under health and healing, you can search using NAET or NMT and find other threads.

Here are the main websites about each technique:
http://www.naet.com/
http://www.neuromodulationtechnique.com/

Seems like different practitioners do it differently, but the NAET practitioner we went with was going to have to "clear" me of everything first to use me as a surrogate to treat dd. While I was being cleared, dd was going to have to be in another room! for 45 minutes-at 5 mo of age, that was not going to work. The NMT practitioner we went to was way more flexible and we only had 4 treatments. I think it did improve the situation, although she also gave us this wonderful Chinese Pearl Powder creme to use which also worked well.

Something will work for you, I am sure!


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

Does anyone here know how to make their own lotion? I can't find a simple lotion, so I decided to try to make my own. I plan on getting some vegetable glycerine & other things from mountainroseherbs.com. Any help would be _greatly_ appreciated!


----------



## mom2olivia (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackie75*
Does anyone here know how to make their own lotion? I can't find a simple lotion, so I decided to try to make my own. I plan on getting some vegetable glycerine & other things from mountainroseherbs.com. Any help would be _greatly_ appreciated!

I found a great lotion at www.lucky-ducky.com and it was formulated with eczema in mind. I mix in some emu oil with it. It seems to be working nicely for my dd.


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sun-shine01*
There are 250 posts here and I've read them all - several times now and I'm so confused & depressed trying to figure this all out. My tiny baby (4 months today) is a scratched up, oozing bloody mess head to toe and I just want to cry.

Probiotics, EPO, Elim diet, calendula cream, emu oil, coconut oil, flax oil, fish oil, 100 cotton, no fabric softner, extra rinse, blah, blah blah. I've tied it all.

I'm doing the elim diet with no results (I know it can take months) but damn!

I want my baby to feel better and not be scratching all night long. I want to stop spending HOURS on the computer reading about eczema. I want to stop scanning his nails for any sign of growth so that I can race in with the clippers. I want people to stop saying, "Oh! What happened to him?" I want my Derm to stop pushing steriods down my throat. I want to quit freaking out if my 3 year old daughter kisses her brother with peanut butter lips or touches him after she has just eaten a bananna incase he's allergic to them. I want the BLEEPING cat to stop napping in the co-sleeper when I forget to block her requiring me to take the entire thing apart and scald-wash the thing. I want to be done with eczema and I'm terrifed that we've only just begun. Above all, I just want my baby to feel better.

Okay - I think I'm done. Whew. Midnight rantings.

Oh- hugs to you. Eczema is just awful, isn't it? You so want your baby to just feel comfortable.

I second the recommendation to check out the 'Healing the Gut' tribe thread. I have been fighting eczema with my dd for 5 months now - and trying everything you've mentioned, as well as eliminating just about everything from my diet, but I resisted the SCD because I didn't have any of the symptoms.

But I finally started it this past week, and dd's face (where she gets her eczema the worst) is almost clear. I really am amazed, but I so wish I'd tried this earlier.

It might be just a fluke, I guess, as she has cleared up a bit in the past and then gotten worse again, but this is the clearest her skin has been and the longest it's been clear, so I'm hopeful.

Hang in there...this is such a tough one.


----------



## rareimer (Oct 20, 2003)

subbing


----------



## rareimer (Oct 20, 2003)

oops double post


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackie75*
Does anyone here know how to make their own lotion? I can't find a simple lotion, so I decided to try to make my own. I plan on getting some vegetable glycerine & other things from mountainroseherbs.com. Any help would be _greatly_ appreciated!

Yes, it is pretty easy to make your own lotion. It is basically an oil/water emulsion, like making mayonnaise, if you have ever made that.

A basic formula for cream comes from the book "Earthly Bodies & Heavenly Hair" by Dina Falconi: 6 oz. liquid oil, 3 oz solid oil, 1 oz beeswax and 9 oz distilled water. Heat the oils plus beeswax in a pan on the stove until melted. Have the water in a blender with the center of the lid removed (if possible). Once the oil is melted, take off the stove and let cool slightly-if you start to see anything congeal, go to the next step immediately. Turn on the blender and slowly-in a stream-pour the oil into the water while it is blending. You will see the liquids turn into cream! Store the lotion in the refrig. and take out small amounts as you need every few days. For clean up, wipe utensils w/ a rag then wash in hot soapy water.

If you want the lotion to be thinner, use less beeswax. Also, you can try using a little grapefruit seed extract in the water mixture or add Vit E oil (from capsules) near the end of blending to act as preservatives... but I still find if you leave all the lotion out at room temp it will start to go bad before you can use it all up. Some liquid may separate out of the lotion as it is stored.

You can find almond oil in the food section of a grocery store, as well as other oils like apricot kernel oil. For solids I like shea butter, coconut oil, and cocoa butter. You can use aloe vera gel for part of the water potion. Every time I make mine I vary the recipe slightly and I have yet to find a favorite combination of things!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

I got a notification of a post by DelFuego and now I cannot find it to answer her...

Your question was whether one thing stood out as a trigger or remedy for my DS. Yes, cow dairy is a big trigger (although he can do goat yogurt and butter just fine).

And yes, yeast a trigger too. I think we have gotten rid of the yeast but possibly it was just replaced with bacteria (we've had stool tests done showing bad bacterial issues) that we are still fighting with gut problems. He still has hot spots on his feet which could be fungal I don't know.

By far I think diet is a remedy, including beneficial oils and immune support with probiotics, etc. However, I know many of you have tried these things and despaired they are not working... it takes both time and the right dosage and kind of each to fix whatever deficiency you and/or your babe has. That the tough thing, really figuring that out.


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/lis...Fencoding=UTF8

Just came across this today... it looks really interesting.


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, Jadon is having a severe flare up.







There isn't one part of his body that's not red. I am calling our family Dr. tomorrow. His lymph nodes are REALLY swollen (more than usual) & he has a big lump on his head below his ear...I'm assuming it's another node....it can move slightly, but almost feels like bone.

Behind his ears are raw, weepy & crusty.

The dermatop is the only thing that works, but I stopped using it....it scares me to use it all over his body almost everyday.

I don't know what to do anymore. I'm tired of forcing the oils & probiotics down his throat...while he screams & chokes. It would be easier if he was bottle fed...I could just put the stuff in there. I'm so tired of my baby suffering.

Should I get allergy tests done on him? Or would it show up as him being allergic to everything?

ETA: Oh yea...his tongue is still white.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

(((HUGS))) to mama & baby....poor thing.

As for allergy testing...do you have someone who practices applied kinesiology?
usually chiropractors pracitice it. It is a very non evasive way to test for allergies and is usually more accurate than traditional allergy testing. or you could look for a NAET practioner.


----------



## circlemama (Dec 8, 2001)

What kind of oils are you using? My dd reacts to fish oil and flax oil, go figure? Probiotics, 10 minute baths and major moisturizing and elimating allergic foods. Good luck.


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Wow, I just found this thread. Haven't read the whole thing yet, but would appreciate some advice... I just got hired full time and am about to get health insurance (after about 3 mo without) so we will be going to a new doc (and, I hope, getting a referral to a naturopath or some other alternative practitioner). *Any ideas about specific questions I should be asking the new ped, to get us going in the right direction asap?* I am totally feeling like we've hit dead end after dead end.

The background:

DS is 2.5 and has had eczema since birth. If anything, it's gotten worse. It's mainly in his wrists, elbows, and knees, always red and crusty, often weepy, and sometimes even bloody.

The allergist did a blood test on him and said he was allergic to dust mites only, but I hear those tests are not reliable.

Things that have helped:
- no soap
- vanicream lotion
- olive oil
- neosporin when it's really bad
- zyrtec
- children's claritin

Things that have definitely not helped:
- prescription steroid cream/cortizone
- benadryl
- oatmeal baths
- milk baths
- calendula baths
- nettle tea
- dandelion tea
- eliminating wheat
- eliminating dairy
- moving away from the roaches and mice

Things that may or may not help, it's hard to tell:
- $200 worth of bed covering, recommended by the allergist, to help with the dust mites
- cetaphil instead of soap
- frequent vaccuuming
- frequent laundry


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

My sister is an RN and works for a Dermatologist/Allergist. She said they never do allergy testing before age 9 (in her office anyway). Children with eczema usually test postive for everything at this young age.

I tried food elimination and nothing made a difference in dd's case. Eczema is on both sides of the family, unfortunately.

We use:

*Eucerin Cream (not lotion) in the huge jar every night b4 bed, along with *Eczema Salve made by Wiseways Herbals (avail at health food store or at wiseways.com) on any sores or bad areas.
*Benedryl works for us.....and
*cod liver oil and
*Vit E (internally).

We also use for baths:
*Oil Of Olay Complete Body wash w/Shea butter for extra dry skin...along with no long soaks in the tub and using
*almond oil when she gets out b4 the Eucerin Cream.

Right now she looks great, now that the heaters are off and spring weather is here.

the key is finding what works for you....bc of where you live and what brings it on....what works for one might not work for all. My mom had it all her life (all over her body, really bad) and when she turned 19 and became a mother, it disappeared and never returned.


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainsmom*
My sister is an RN and works for a Dermatologist/Allergist. She said they never do allergy testing before age 9 (in her office anyway). Children with eczema usually test postive for everything at this young age.









:
interesting... do you know why that is? if little kids usually test pos for everything, is it significant that ds only tested for dust mites?


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

hmmmmmm.....Ill ask her.

I do know dd got alot better when I started keeping the cats out of her room and vacuumed/dusted, and got rid of most of her stuffed animals. The ones she has in her room I periodically put in the dryer to kill mites (dont know if that works but saw it on TV)


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guerrillamama*
Wow, I just found this thread. Haven't read the whole thing yet, but would appreciate some advice... I just got hired full time and am about to get health insurance (after about 3 mo without) so we will be going to a new doc (and, I hope, getting a referral to a naturopath or some other alternative practitioner). *Any ideas about specific questions I should be asking the new ped, to get us going in the right direction asap?* I am totally feeling like we've hit dead end after dead end.

The background:

DS is 2.5 and has had eczema since birth. If anything, it's gotten worse. It's mainly in his wrists, elbows, and knees, always red and crusty, often weepy, and sometimes even bloody.

The allergist did a blood test on him and said he was allergic to dust mites only, but I hear those tests are not reliable.

Things that have helped:
- no soap
- vanicream lotion
- olive oil
- neosporin when it's really bad
- zyrtec
- children's claritin

Things that have definitely not helped:
- prescription steroid cream/cortizone
- benadryl
- oatmeal baths
- milk baths
- calendula baths
- nettle tea
- dandelion tea
- eliminating wheat
- eliminating dairy
- moving away from the roaches and mice

Things that may or may not help, it's hard to tell:
- $200 worth of bed covering, recommended by the allergist, to help with the dust mites
- cetaphil instead of soap
- frequent vaccuuming
- frequent laundry

GM








s

I have incredible news: my ds' eczema, which he has had in all the same spots as your ds, since he was one year old, are now nearly totally gone. I attribute this to www.naet.com. I was starting to feel skeptical about naet, but after reading your post just now I realize how far we have come. He sleeps better, his skin is better, he can eat anything with no reactions. It is so much better now.

Also, some interesting news:
when we started NAET we found out that ds was allergic to (and subsequently treated for and "cleared" of the following; meaning that he now no longer allergic to):
oats, including products like aveeno oat bath
calendula, like the stuff that is supposed to be so good for eczema
wheat/gluten
dairy
berries
eggs
corn
and a whole slew of other stuff.

Also, the steroidal cream has never ever worked. But a couple of weeks ago when he had a flare up that was tied to a virus/fever, we got a prescription, and it DID work. A prescription which we have used several times before with no results. Now I am hoping to not have to put any more prescriptions on him ever. And I hope to never use zyrtec or and other drug/medication.

This might be an answer for you.

More







s for you and your adorable ds!


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

oh GM and p.s.:

my ds also only tested positive for dust mites, and maybe cats and dogs.
I'm starting to believe that EVERYONE is allergic to dust mites!

Well, we never bought into the whole "buy a bunch of expensive stuff to cover all your pillows and mattresses, and hepa filter vacuums, etc. etc." mainly bc we couldn't afford to.

Anyway, we're as dusty as ever (I'm not a very good housekeeper!) and still ds' skin is remarkably improved since starting NAET.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainsmom*
My sister is an RN and works for a Dermatologist/Allergist. She said they never do allergy testing before age 9 (in her office anyway). Children with eczema usually test postive for everything at this young age.

My ds was tested in our local office when he was 13 months old - against my better judgment. I let the allergist bully us into the testing. Everything came up negative. So that didn't help us with the eczema. Our next step was to go to naturopath.... And now that MY leaky gut is healing, ds's skin is positively radiant.


----------



## EBG (May 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets*
My ds was tested in our local office when he was 13 months old - against my better judgment. I let the allergist bully us into the testing. Everything came up negative. So that didn't help us with the eczema. Our next step was to go to naturopath.... And now that MY leaky gut is healing, ds's skin is positively radiant.

same here...
My DD is 2 and a half, was tested in March for the most common allergens, everything came up negative even dust mites. A very mild reaction to shellfish which I KNOW she is not allergic to. We've been following an SCD type diet and adding probiotics in the form of home made yogurt, cod liver oil, lots of animal fats (like butter, cheese, egg yolks, full-fat yogurt) and very limited sugars, mainly in the form of fruit. No grains or complex sugars(like lactose in milk). It took about 3-4 months but she is mostly eczema-free and it comes back if she is exposed to junk food (pizza, fast food, sugary treats, milk or bread). She can tolerate small amounts of soaked brown rice.
I'm also trying to heal MY leaky gut and get rid of my eczema which seems to be more difficult...


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

we've stayed off the dairy but are now only using homemade kefir (though sometimes ds gets dh's storebought organic yogurt). our naturopath recommended against cod liver oil - hard on little livers though i can't find any study that confirms that opinion.

i've been using a glutamine supplement, along with MSM, Omega-3,6,9 combo, evening primrose oil, and a probiotic supplement. i saw immediate improvement within 3 days of the glutamine - and that was using a very mild supplement. we've moved to a slightly stronger supplement though i don't notice much difference (except in price).

i make sure we eat lots of fats - avocado, almond butter, coconut oil. i can really tell when we don't have enough fats - my hands get soooo dry.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

That is really strange that she would say that about CLO. CLO has been used for years. JaneS might know...

If your dc's can't tolerate the CLO or Flax, borage & walnut oil are also good efa's. I don't think anything is as balanced as the CLO in the 3's & 6's..but somehting is certianly better than nothing.

Fats is excellant advice. We also use the Coconut oil topically.


----------



## mami_guera (May 4, 2006)

Hi my 8 yr old dd has a mild case of it. It comes out on her chest patches on her face and on her back. I'm not sure what triggers it. I also get it on my fingers where I wear jewlery.


----------



## EBG (May 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mami_guera*
Hi my 8 yr old dd has a mild case of it. It comes out on her chest patches on her face and on her back. I'm not sure what triggers it. I also get it on my fingers where I wear jewlery.









Yeah, I'm sensitive to nickel too. Can't wear jewelry that is not good quality gold or platinum... can't wear jeans with snaps inside...
Are your ears pierced? Once I read a study that a huge percentage of nickel sensitive people have pierced ears. Apparently that's how we become sensitized.


----------



## mommamin (May 19, 2005)

: (for now)!


----------



## bonberi (Feb 27, 2005)

When you say that your dc has been cleared, does that mean that the things on your list are now tolerated when ingested? I am considering NAET, but I've been down so many blind alleys and dead ends that I may have trouble convincing dh to invest in another.

Thanks!


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanPlanter*
GM







s

I have incredible news: my ds' eczema, which he has had in all the same spots as your ds, since he was one year old, are now nearly totally gone. I attribute this to www.naet.com. I was starting to feel skeptical about naet, but after reading your post just now I realize how far we have come. He sleeps better, his skin is better, he can eat anything with no reactions. It is so much better now.

Also, some interesting news:
when we started NAET we found out that ds was allergic to (and subsequently treated for and "cleared" of the following; meaning that he now no longer allergic to):
oats, including products like aveeno oat bath
calendula, like the stuff that is supposed to be so good for eczema
wheat/gluten
dairy
berries
eggs
corn
and a whole slew of other stuff.

Also, the steroidal cream has never ever worked. But a couple of weeks ago when he had a flare up that was tied to a virus/fever, we got a prescription, and it DID work. A prescription which we have used several times before with no results. Now I am hoping to not have to put any more prescriptions on him ever. And I hope to never use zyrtec or and other drug/medication.

This might be an answer for you.

More







s for you and your adorable ds!











Congrats on your success, that is so awesome!!!

Ok, it is worth thinking about.

I'm assuming my insurance won't cover it, right? I don't actually know yet what my insurance will be, but if it covers naturopathy, etc I will start there. If no luck there I will look into NAET.

We have been having so many behavioral issues all of a sudden (see my posts in GD!). I'm not sure if there is any correllation to the eczema - that is, the eczema isn't getting worse at the same time or anything like that - but no doubt being itchy and/or in pain all the time is not improving his mood.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl*
That is really strange that she would say that about CLO. CLO has been used for years. JaneS might know...

If your dc's can't tolerate the CLO or Flax, borage & walnut oil are also good efa's. I don't think anything is as balanced as the CLO in the 3's & 6's..but somehting is certianly better than nothing.

Fats is excellant advice. We also use the Coconut oil topically.

Actually, the ND recommended ONLY probiotics as a supplement for ds. Because ds is still nursing strong, the ND is having me take the supplements. In his eyes, breastmilk is perfect food for nursing babies because it is already secreted, and (as he reminds me often) secretion is the basis of nutrition.

The KAL Omega-3,6,9 supplement that I take is from a mixture of fish liver oil (not sure if it is cod), borage oil and flaxseed oil. The ND recommends KAL because they have significantly improved their QC, having made the move into the "nutraceutical" business.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bonberi*
When you say that your dc has been cleared, does that mean that the things on your list are now tolerated when ingested?

Yes.

We now do not eliminate ANY food from his diet.

And, if you want to know more about our struggles, you can check the link in my siggie "adventures in allergies"


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guerrillamama*









Congrats on your success, that is so awesome!!!

Ok, it is worth thinking about.

I'm assuming my insurance won't cover it, right? I don't actually know yet what my insurance will be, but if it covers naturopathy, etc I will start there. If no luck there I will look into NAET.

We have been having so many behavioral issues all of a sudden (see my posts in GD!). I'm not sure if there is any correllation to the eczema - that is, the eczema isn't getting worse at the same time or anything like that - but no doubt being itchy and/or in pain all the time is not improving his mood.

the sucky thing is it's very hard to get insurance coverage for it.

I have heard about people getting coverage from accupuncturists who do NAET under that category. I pay $75 for each visit, and we have been going weekly. It's really starting to hurt our pockets, but I think it is worth it in the long run, because the results last life long and he will never have to take zyrtek or use the steroidal creams, and hopefully never get asthma (runs in our family and he was on "the track").

Also: BEHAVIOR was a HUGE problem for us. I think that is covered in some of the threads in my siggie. We were having gigantic volcanic meltdowns that were out of control and lasted 25 minutes. Like tantrum seizures.

This does not happen anymore. But it started around his third birthday and became a huge problem by 3 1/2. Now, a lot of people say that 3 1/2 is a very challenging age behaviorwise, and by age 4 things start to level out, which has been happening for us, but I don't know any other children his age who had the emotional problems he had.

and when we started NAET, the sleep and tantrums got better. When we had a parent/teacher conference two months after starting NAET, the teacher remarked on how far he has come since the beginning of the year. Well, I struck it up to NAET, bc we started NAET at the end of January. I'm saying MARKED improvement, bc ds was having struggles with his behavior EVERY DAY in school up until that point, and I was really stressing about it and wishing I hadn't committed to the contract which we couldn't get out of to pay for his preschool, and almost ready to give up thousands of dollars to get him out of there. But then he had a turnaround, and now he loves it there and they love him. All since NAET.

Make sure you get a practitioner listed on the website, bc they are certified. Anyone else not on the site is not qualified and recognized by the NAET people.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

p.s. we have also tried all the "good" stuff:

probiotics, fish oil, flax oil, etc. etc.

nothing ever worked before NAET.

p.s. about the behavior: I attributed it to his general feeling of crappiness. As he cleared allergen after allergen, his behavior steadily improved. Imagine if a dozen or two things gave you GI discomfort, or made you itch, or gave you a headache, or made you feel hyper, etc. etc. how you would feel/act... especially if you were only three or four years old?


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

oh, and one more thing about NAET (sorry to belabor this topic):

it was sooooooooo validating, especially the first visit, when the NAET doc tested ds and verified my suspicions that, yes, he was in fact allergic to all the things I thought he was (even tho no blood test or skin prick test had ever shown this to be the case). I walked out of the first NAET visit floating on air, because I finally found a method that would at least be sympathetic in addressing ds' allergies.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

just wanted to pop in and offer some sympathy and support. I was a wreck with eczema as a kid. Allergy shots, cortisone injections, cremes, no baths, oatmeal baths, and staph infections (secondary to the oversratching...). All the way through high school. I always looked frightful. In middle school I had it all over my chin, mouth and upperlip. Kids always teased and asked why I had koolaid all over my face all the time. Sad sad times!
After high school ( a while after) I eventually went vegetarian and never have milk and perhaps it was my diet or outgrowing it but I do not have any issues anymore with eczema.
My first child is eczema free and my 2nd had it all over her chest and trunk as a baby. I eliminated all dairy and she is veg'n too and she does not have issues.
I guess it is not a cure all, but thankfully it is working for both of us.

Peace


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow...this thread is so long that it's intimidating!









I've had eczema on and off for the past few years, but nothing really bad and it was only present during the cold months.
However, now that I am pregnant, my skin (face, chest, upper arms, back...) have all broken out with acne. And just recently, I've started getting bad eczema around my eyes! I mean, on my eye lids and right underneath. I also have some under my nose. It's the strangest thing.

What can I put on my eyes that is gentle enough not to irritate them? I take fish oils and probiotics, but that hasn't seemed to help this time









Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Coconut oil?


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

speaking of coconut oil....what brand do y'all use? I bought the Jarrow extra virgin oil, but it said to refrigerate it. I did, & it was hard as a rock...impossible to add some to my kefir smoothie!

So, I took it out of the fridge, & now it's almost a liquid!!! UGH!

What do you guys buy, & where do you store it?


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

i use spectrum organics coconut oil - because i can buy it locally. it stays somewhat solid at room temp but gets softer when the kitchen warms up. i usually keep it in a cupboard when there's room there.


----------



## bonberi (Feb 27, 2005)

I use Nutiva virgin coconut oil. VCO has a very low melting point (76-76 F), so if your house is that warm, your VCO will be a liquid if not stored in the 'fridge. It shouldn't need to be stored in the 'fridge, btw, it's really stable. I cook and bake with it, spread it on toast, use it on dd's eczema, smooth it into my hair. I loves my VCO!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

I like Nutiva too, I can get 54oz for under $20 thru my buying club.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanPlanter*
p.s. we have also tried all the "good" stuff:

probiotics, fish oil, flax oil, etc. etc.

nothing ever worked before NAET.

p.s. about the behavior: I attributed it to his general feeling of crappiness. As he cleared allergen after allergen, his behavior steadily improved. Imagine if a dozen or two things gave you GI discomfort, or made you itch, or gave you a headache, or made you feel hyper, etc. etc. how you would feel/act... especially if you were only three or four years old?

WOW, I've been so on the fence about this for DS's digestion and I think I'm calling tomorrow to make the appt.!

I worry b/c I have to be used as a surrogate. How my feelings would effect the process?


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets*
Actually, the ND recommended ONLY probiotics as a supplement for ds. Because ds is still nursing strong, the ND is having me take the supplements. In his eyes, breastmilk is perfect food for nursing babies because it is already secreted, and (as he reminds me often) secretion is the basis of nutrition.

The KAL Omega-3,6,9 supplement that I take is from a mixture of fish liver oil (not sure if it is cod), borage oil and flaxseed oil. The ND recommends KAL because they have significantly improved their QC, having made the move into the "nutraceutical" business.

I would agree with that in principle re: getting it thru bm, however, I'm always worried about vit. A deficiency in kids with eczema since I'm sure most mamas were and are deficient. You know it takes something like 3,000-4,000 IU of A to get through the day? Unless you are eating liver or taking high vit. CLO, you are probably gonna be deficient.

WAPF doesn't recommend KAL 3,6,9 probably b/c it doesn't have enough vit. A and D. And according to their research this is essential so the fats do not oxidize in the cells and create free radicals. Fish oils are not recommended for this reason. They do like KAL Dolomite powder for cal/mag though.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh and re: CLO and babe's livers...I've never heard this either. I'd love to know your ND's references for this.

I would think it depends on the age and whether they are producing enough bile. I wouldnt give it under 6 mos b/c I think bf should be absolutely exclusive** until at least then but DS started on it at 8 mos px'd by our ND.

**P.S. the only exception bifidus


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS*
WOW, I've been so on the fence about this for DS's digestion and I think I'm calling tomorrow to make the appt.!

I worry b/c I have to be used as a surrogate. How my feelings would effect the process?

I don't think your feelings or whatever effects the NAET process... I read an explanation about it in one of the books, but can't remember what it said well enough to paraphrase it other than to say you don't have to worry about that.

If you do NAET, make sure the practitioner is listed on this site: www.naet.com


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS*
WOW, I've been so on the fence about this for DS's digestion and I think I'm calling tomorrow to make the appt.!

I worry b/c I have to be used as a surrogate. How my feelings would effect the process?









:Hi Jane,

I think the NAET people would claim that feelings don't have anything to do with it.

I know when I took dd to an NAET practitioner at age 6 mo, I was going to have to be used as a surrogate since dd could not tolerate not being in my arms. It seemed like it didn't have anything to do with the fact that I was exclusively bf, which seems really weird. Since I was going to be the surrogate, I was going to have to be "cleared" first.








: I have to admit I was skeptical too. I seemed to be "allergic" to just about everything she tested, using bottles that supposedly have the essences of the substances in them. Me being the surrogate wasn't going to work for us financially or timewise, plus, I did not connect with that practitioner, so I switched to an NMT practitioner. I liked her, and the way she did that method, so much better. There is no muscle testing of substances the way there is with NAET, and we only had 4 sessions. She treated me and dd, because I was bf.

I've since spoken to another NAET practitioner in town, and she says some practitioners do NAET more strictly than others-apparently the person I went to was one of the "strict" interpreters of the protocol.

I'm sure you will ask the NAET practitioner your questions. I'll be interested to hear how it goes!


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

I did not have to be treated/cleared by NAET before treating my son.
I am his surrogate.
And we are still breastfeeding.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

I use the nutiva for cooking and the spectrum topically....

Jane I am jealous of your good source for the nutiva...hehe..


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS*
Oh and re: CLO and babe's livers...I've never heard this either. I'd love to know your ND's references for this.

So would I. I keep forgetting to ask else I'm sure I'd have a list of references - he's a little geeky when it comes to sharing knowledge. He gave me a long lecture about otitis media... even pulled out the big fat Encyclopedia of Natural Medicine (oh, I would so love to get my hands on my own copy of that $250 book).


----------



## LadyWuzzy (Jan 23, 2006)

i've read through page 8 of this thread and will continue to read. i wanted to tell my story and see if anyone has any comments/suggestions.

DD developed cradle cap around 3 months of age. her PED didn't really know how to treat it, gave her a shampoo (can't remember the name right now) but it didn't help and then she started developing this "rash" on her cheeks, chest and back. it got to a point where her cheeks started oozing. finally took her to a derm and he put her on Capex shampoo for her scalp and Hydrocortisone Valerate for her cheeks. of course it cleared right up but her cheeks are getting bad again. he didn't think it was eczema but i'm pretty sure it is.

she was given breastmilk for about 3 weeks, pumped, and was taking Enfamil Lipil with Iron. she is not vaccinated and WILL NOT be vaccinated. she was born by c-section and we refused the VitK and HepB shots as well.

i ordered that FreeDerm but not sure if i want to use it now after reading. i have california baby calendula cream but it doesn't seem to help. i've always used Free detergents since day one. that's what i use on mine and my husband's clothes.

DH or myself don't have any allergies to foods. Psoriasis runs on his side of the family. i get what i think is eczema only when the seasons change and it clears right up with Original Lubriderm.

i have another appt with a different Derm on Wednesday. i can't afford to go to an ND right now. i will make sure i tell the new Derm the entire history and refuse anything with steroids in it. i have switched her to Enfamil ProSobee to see if that will help. i will also see about the coconut oil in the meantime.

she doesn't have it real bad but enough for me to want to try and find the cause.

thanks for listening, back to reading.

Wuzzy


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

My son just had a really bad flare up again : ( I think it's the water since it gets really bad right after a bath or shower.

I am subbing so I can read through this thread later. If it hasn't been asked already, does anyone know where I can get a fairly inexpensive filter for the showerhead or bath tap?


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericswifey27*
My son just had a really bad flare up again : ( I think it's the water since it gets really bad right after a bath or shower.

I am subbing so I can read through this thread later. If it hasn't been asked already, does anyone know where I can get a fairly inexpensive filter for the showerhead or bath tap?

I got my Vitashower on Ebay. It came with tablets for the bath.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

I got our shower filter at the hfs....$40


----------



## emma_goldman (May 18, 2005)

Haven't read all posts, but my DH has it BAD (with summer+stress?) and I wonder how long before DC has it...


----------



## Faithful Mommy (Jun 7, 2006)

My ds has suffered from eczema since he was about 5 mo








We treat it with a steroid given by the ped and that keeps it under control. It seems to get worse with the weather, soaps that contain frag, cobalt, etc.


----------



## EBG (May 3, 2006)

Freederm is just a steroid, if you read the ingredients.
Have you tried to eliminate certain foods? Dairy is the number one culprit.
Is she formula fed? Being born by C-cection: she missed out on the good bacteria so she probably has some kind of yeast or bacterial overgrowth....
My DD had cradle cap and eczema on cheeks, elbows, knees, later on torso and shoulders. She still breaks out if she eats certain grains - I think it's the gluten, and also lactose because she can eat cheese and yogurt with no problem but not milk.
Have you tried giving probiotics, Natren's Life start is for babies.
As for lotions, we jsut use coconut oil plain or mixed with tea tree oil. You can also mix in lavender oil.


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LadyWuzzy*

DD developed cradle cap around 3 months of age. her PED didn't really know how to treat it, gave her a shampoo (can't remember the name right now) but it didn't help and then she started developing this "rash" on her cheeks, chest and back. it got to a point where her cheeks started oozing. finally took her to a derm and he put her on Capex shampoo for her scalp and Hydrocortisone Valerate for her cheeks. of course it cleared right up but her cheeks are getting bad again. he didn't think it was eczema but i'm pretty sure it is.

she was given breastmilk for about 3 weeks, pumped, and was taking Enfamil Lipil with Iron. she is not vaccinated and WILL NOT be vaccinated. she was born by c-section and we refused the VitK and HepB shots as well.

i ordered that FreeDerm but not sure if i want to use it now after reading. i have california baby calendula cream but it doesn't seem to help. i've always used Free detergents since day one. that's what i use on mine and my husband's clothes.

DH or myself don't have any allergies to foods. Psoriasis runs on his side of the family. i get what i think is eczema only when the seasons change and it clears right up with Original Lubriderm.

i have another appt with a different Derm on Wednesday. i can't afford to go to an ND right now. i will make sure i tell the new Derm the entire history and refuse anything with steroids in it. i have switched her to Enfamil ProSobee to see if that will help. i will also see about the coconut oil in the meantime.

I don't think you will find that the derms have anything to offer that isn't a drug with side effects. There are ointments for ezcema (Elidel and Protopic) sometimes prescribed that aren't hydrocortisone but have a possible link to cancer http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/h...view/index.htm

Even if you and dh don't have any apparent allergies, your baby could. All babies essentially have a "leaky gut"

These might be helpful articles for you:
http://www.naturalfamilyonline.com/5-bf/43-formula.htm
http://www.massbfc.org/formula/bottle.html

Is there anyway you could reintroduce breastmilk? You could pump to restimulate your own production, or is there a milk bank near you? At least you should strat giving your baby probiotics-good bacteria for the digestive system-mix in the milk or just get a little powder on a damp finger and let baby suck.

By the way, almost all babies have cradle cap and it doesn't usually have to be treated. My dd still had cradle cap long after her eczema disappeared. Could the prescribed shampoo have caused the developing rash?

You want to make sure the rash isn't related to gluten intolerance:
http://dermnetnz.org/immune/dermatit...etiformis.html

We did resort to using Freederm on our dd-but I am sure it burned when applied-but it was the only thing that kept the eczema for worsening before I changed my diet, did NMT, and started using the Chinese Pearl Powder creme. We now just use Aubrey Organics Unscented lotion. It is creamy and very pure.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

See my new post in Allergies forum re: using probiotics for food allergies and eczema.


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

From page 16!!







:


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi I am new to this area... My dd is 7.5 yo and has suffered from chronic ezcema since she was about 2.5 yrs old... only steroid meds have helped... she has it bad behind her knee, on her arms, and really bad on her belly now which the dr says may be due to a nickel allergy...

we use elecom but she cannot have it more than 7 days everyday or up to 3 wks every couple of days cuz it causes thinning of the skin (which scares me).. we are going to start an elimination diet... but im still waiting on books... combined with this ezcema has been a 5lb weight loss.. so im really concerned her ezcema is yelling out for a different problem...


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

If it is environmental, could you put a HEPA air filter in her room? We use one for our ds in the summer and make sure he gets CLO everyday to help his skin & immune system. Otherwise, there are some fantastic suggestions in this humongous thread.

Good luck!


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

I have taken pics of her eczema... it doesnt look like any i have found on the net...

Arm (which is barely visible in the pic.. but she has alot of little bumps like little pricks)

Behind the knee

Stomach (which is supposed to be a possible nickle allergy)

I do not have a hepa filter in her room... i never thought environmental.. seeing as we have moved alot...


----------



## cindyjedz (Mar 13, 2006)

i've read through page 8 of this thread and will continue to read. i wanted to tell my story and see if anyone has any comments/suggestions.

DD developed cradle cap around 3 months of age. her PED didn't really know how to treat it, gave her a shampoo (can't remember the name right now) but it didn't help and then she started developing this "rash" on her cheeks, chest and back. it got to a point where her cheeks started oozing. finally took her to a derm and he put her on Capex shampoo for her scalp and Hydrocortisone Valerate for her cheeks. of course it cleared right up but her cheeks are getting bad again. he didn't think it was eczema but i'm pretty sure it is.

she was given breastmilk for about 3 weeks, pumped, and was taking Enfamil Lipil with Iron. she is not vaccinated and WILL NOT be vaccinated. she was born by c-section and we refused the VitK and HepB shots as well.

i ordered that FreeDerm but not sure if i want to use it now after reading. i have california baby calendula cream but it doesn't seem to help. i've always used Free detergents since day one. that's what i use on mine and my husband's clothes.

DH or myself don't have any allergies to foods. Psoriasis runs on his side of the family. i get what i think is eczema only when the seasons change and it clears right up with Original Lubriderm.

i have another appt with a different Derm on Wednesday. i can't afford to go to an ND right now. i will make sure i tell the new Derm the entire history and refuse anything with steroids in it. i have switched her to Enfamil ProSobee to see if that will help. i will also see about the coconut oil in the meantime.

she doesn't have it real bad but enough for me to want to try and find the cause.

thanks for listening, back to reading.

Wuzzy

My daughter had/has the same issues and I switched her to goat's milk at 3 months and she has been almost completely eczema free since. I have fought eczema for years myself and have ruined my skin with steroid creams they are awful in the long term. My daughter just turned a year 2 weeks ago she and her twin brother were born 6 weeks early at 4 & 5 lbs. Both are on goat's milk and have never been sick and weight 22 & 26 lbs now. If you are unable to breast feed as I was due to medical issues I would encourage anyone to seek an alternative to commercial formula.
I hope you find what is causing the eczema, good luck.
Cindy


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tricia80*
I have taken pics of her eczema... it doesnt look like any i have found on the net...

Arm (which is barely visible in the pic.. but she has alot of little bumps like little pricks)

Behind the knee

Stomach (which is supposed to be a possible nickle allergy)

I do not have a hepa filter in her room... i never thought environmental.. seeing as we have moved alot...

Have you looked at pics of Dermatitis Herpetiformis?
http://www.csaceliacs.org/dh_defined.php


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

You have to lubricate from the inside out as well. Omega fatty oils......cod liver oil... I give dd vit E.....

Somethng weird I noticed.......last week, dd had between 100=104.8 degree temp for almost 4 days. During this time her eczema appeared to diminish significantly.....now that she's better.....its coming back. ?

Im greatful I didnt vax dd at all....and was able to nurse her until 3yrs old. She didnt get eczema until a year and 1/2 after I weaned her.


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

we are doing cod liver oil now.. and the steroid cream (have to use til my authorization for my insurance goes through) is only working a little.. Her tummy looks better but its not going away and her elbows are getting worse.. she has an appt with a dermatologist but thats not til dec.. altho i keep calling to see if there are any appt cancellations... she was in so much pain the other day she was crying.. we gauzed her stomach and put polysporin on since she scratched it open...


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

owie..poor thing. coconut oil helps topically. that just makes me hurt.







I hope you find some relief for her. What is she eating? have you tried to eliminate things in her diet? you can get "Is this your child" by Doris Rapp at the library. She walks you through an elimination diet and it is an easy read. I would just start by eliminating dairy, that is usually the first one to try..then wheat...


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

How do you get your kids to eat cod liver oil and probiotics? Mine is not at all interested in smoothies or homemade popsicles. I tried slipping it into his soup but he was not having that either. He's in a super picky phase right now; lately I'm thrilled if I can get him to eat anything other than cheerios adn waffles. Ideas?


----------



## artemisia_vulgaris (Apr 10, 2006)

unless your diet (or his sensitivities) prohibits it, i'd just mix it with honey. what about jell-o (or a vegetarian equivalent)? herbalist james duke uses that method to get his kids to take distasteful tinctures when they're sick. the only other thing i can thing of is to maybe mix it with powdered stevia (if he's off flour, otherwise you could just use flour and sweetener of choice). mix in proportions to make a play-doh-y paste and then give it to him in little balls. definitely a court of last resort pain-the-butt-wise, but maybe worth a try. post back with results if you try any of these, please.

are the probiotics you're using powder or liquid?


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

ok how much Cod liver oil does one need?

on the bottle of dd's capsules it says take one capsule 3x daily... i wonder if she could just take all 3 at once or i have to split them up... i have been splitting them up over the day but that gets annoying and sometimes we will miss a dose...

i didn't even want to try to get dd to taste the tincture so i went straight for the capsules...


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm sure you said before, but why not take it in the liquid form? My kids love CLO from Nordic Naturals. I give ds (eczema) a full teaspoon w/breakfast everyday. He always has a "bite" ready to chase down the oil. But, seriously, it doesn't bother him at all.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Just read the last page. Why are people referring to CLO as a tincture? I'm not familiar w/that form. It seems like it'd be much more concentrated? Honestly, the oil does NOT taste bad. We have the orange flavor & my kids have NEVER complained.

Maybe brands are different? I know Nordic Naturals are pricey but our dr. highly recommends it as the best.

Good luck!


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artemisia_vulgaris*
unless your diet (or his sensitivities) prohibits it, i'd just mix it with honey. what about jell-o (or a vegetarian equivalent)? herbalist james duke uses that method to get his kids to take distasteful tinctures when they're sick. the only other thing i can thing of is to maybe mix it with powdered stevia (if he's off flour, otherwise you could just use flour and sweetener of choice). mix in proportions to make a play-doh-y paste and then give it to him in little balls. definitely a court of last resort pain-the-butt-wise, but maybe worth a try. post back with results if you try any of these, please.

are the probiotics you're using powder or liquid?

the probiotics are liquid. i will try honey and jello and report back. but he's never had honey or jello before and is in this phase of trying NO new things so i am not optimistic...


----------



## artemisia_vulgaris (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy*
Just read the last page. Why are people referring to CLO as a tincture? I'm not familiar w/that form. It seems like it'd be much more concentrated? Honestly, the oil does NOT taste bad. We have the orange flavor & my kids have NEVER complained.

sorry i didn't mean to confuse...i didn't mean that i'd read about tinctured CLO, only that i'd read about jell-o masking bad flavors like tinctures. and it wasn't james duke, it was james....i forget his name right now...if anyone wants to check out that herbal, PM me and I'll get off my duff and get the exact info...

guerillamama, i just reread your original post...if not honey, then what about CLO with maple syrup on those waffles....mmmmmmmm....if he's that picky, he'll probably be onto your game in a heartbeat, but for the price of one ruined waffle, maybe it's worth a shot?


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artemisia_vulgaris*
guerillamama, i just reread your original post...if not honey, then what about CLO with maple syrup on those waffles....mmmmmmmm....if he's that picky, he'll probably be onto your game in a heartbeat, but for the price of one ruined waffle, maybe it's worth a shot?

You are psychic! This is what I did this afternoon (can't believe I never thought of it before







) *SUCCESS!!* He ate 2 waffles with CLO/syrup, and 2 waffles with probiotic/syrup. I am so thrilled I can turn his waffle obsession into something healthy.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

I have eczema, I've had it (dx) since I was 11..........It gets worse in the heat,when i have a reaction to lotion etc, and when I'm stressed. I usually used a steriod cream on it, but since getting pregnant and having ds I haven't used anything.

I have noticed that in the past 3 days that I've been drinking soy instead of dairy, my eczema seems to be clearing up a little more.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello mamas!

I've been searching this thread and may have missed something, so please forgive if this is a repeated question...

My 16mo dd has moderate eczema (diagnosed around 4 months) that is generally controlled by diet. We use a home made blend of olive oil and beeswax on her skin during the day, she plays/bathes in a warm bath soak without soap, and we wipe down after getting sweaty or playing outside. She seems to react poorly to dairy in her diet, though now that she is not exclusively breastfed I have been able to add some dairy back into my own diet (I really missed my yogurt) without causing her to flare.

I take flax and EPO daily and am hoping to add more flax oil directly to her diet. However, we are avoiding CLO since we have an extensive family history of extreme allergic reaction to fish and fish products (shell fish, fresh/salt water fish of all sorts, fish sauce, you name it). We also have severe allergies to walnuts (just walnuts, go figure).

If we can't use CLO or walnut oil, is there anything other than the Flax that you wise mamas would suggest for her to take directly? I did see one mention of borage oil, but is there anything else?

Thanks!


----------



## artemisia_vulgaris (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guerrillamama*
He ate 2 waffles with CLO/syrup, and 2 waffles with probiotic/syrup. I am so thrilled I can turn his waffle obsession into something healthy.

Wow! I am totally impressed that it worked with probiotics. Good on ya! And score one more for creative problem-solving. Hopefully, he'll stay on the waffle kick for awhile before you have to stress it again. PBJ&CLO anyone?


----------



## MotherofZion (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi, I'd like to join this tribe. My daughter is 7 weeks old and has excema all over her face, neck, torso, and limbs. It has been getting better, but wow was it bad at first because she had a combination of ex.cema and baby acne when she was about 2 weeks old. The dr. had us on cortisone and steriod creams. I finally got sick of her flaring back up the moment I stopped using the product and started searching for natural alternatives. Now I bath her in about a cup of oatmeal twice weekly. I let it get really pasty and let it soak into her skin. I has really taken away the redness and puffiness from her skin. I recently started using vaseline and that really helps to keep her skin smooth and soft..although she absorbs it so fast! I just bought some florasone yesterday so I will see how that works. I am hoping that it clears up her back and legs and arms some. I have also tried taking some flax seed oil and cod liver oil and I have slowed down a lot on dairy and that seems to be helping. I'm lactose intolerent, but I love cheese, cereal, and ice cream. Maybe I'll go back to drinking soy milk. Well, it's nice to know I'm not alone and I enjoy reading what is working for other mama out there.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

motherofzion: i suggest cutting dairy completely (even hidden dairy). also try adding evening primrose oil supplements to your diet. coconut oil topically on your dc should be helpful as well - and better than vaseline. when you cut out all dairy, you'll need to add a dairy-free probiotic - i use Metagenics UltraFlora Plus DF but it is expensive. you might consider joining us over at the healing your gut tribe - there's lots of anecdotal evidence and growing scientific evidence that eczema is linked to food allergies and that both result from leaky or damaged guts.


----------



## doulajewla (Mar 1, 2005)

Hello

I have suffered with eczema since i was 2, and my daughter Jade has suffered since she was a month old. I strictly breastfed her (well technically...the nurses thought they were doing me a favor by giving her a bottle in the incubator she had jaundice..boy was i mad!)so i tend to think hers was caused by environmental or stress. She still has it and is now 3 1/2 years old. She has it on her legs and in the creases in her arms. I used to do aveeno and eucerin and cetaphil which never worked for her or myself. Finally last year when i discovered a wonderful midwife when i was pregnant with Jennabel, we discovered that plantain oil works great. I just wanted to share this, not sure if anyone has already







i took dried plantain and stuck it in olive oil for 6 weeks. Drained the oil and use it now all the time. I havent had eczema on my arms in over a year, but i still get it on my legs because i shave







: If i dont shave, the hair annoys me and if i do shave, the shaving annoys me. I use an organic baby soap to shave with so its not so bad. I also changed my diet, limited sugars and dairy. ieat mostly protein and leafy greens. hope that helps anyone who hasnt heard of plantain


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks Barbara! I remember you from ICAN! You're one of my VBAmC heroes!


----------



## MotherofZion (Jul 20, 2006)

thanks for the info bluets. I love coconut oil, I use it on my hair sometimes and it makes it so soft.

Hey I was curious, has anyone gone to a homeopath for child's excema. I have an appointment next week with one. my daughter's excema seems to be clearing up, so I'm wondering if it is worth it to see a homeopath still. I know that they can help figure out the cause for it and give an antedote. Has anyone had any success with this? Thanks, the first consultation is $200 so I'm really trying to weigh my options.

Thanks again.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

I tried homeopathy once..I didn't stick through with it...I didn't like the lady and didn't have the money. I do think that it would work if your practioner knows her stuff.


----------



## doulajewla (Mar 1, 2005)

ohh Hi Jackie!!! Im still on ICAN, i post occasionally there when i see a topic i can contribute to. Ill always be a part of ICAN, you guys were there to help me realize stuff about my previous c/s.... sorry OT














: nice to see you on mothering!


----------



## irinam (Oct 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *romans_mum*
I have eczema, I've had it (dx) since I was 11..........It gets worse in the heat,when i have a reaction to lotion etc, and when I'm stressed. I usually used a steriod cream on it, but since getting pregnant and having ds I haven't used anything.

I have noticed that in the past 3 days that I've been drinking soy instead of dairy, my eczema seems to be clearing up a little more.

Oh yeah.

I pin-pointed my DD's eczema to cows milk and was hugely surprised. "What? Milk? The healthiest substance on Earth?" was my initial reaction









Also I have heard that soy itself can be a trigger (don't you hate it?) If it does not go away, may be try rice milk? almond milk? no milk?


----------



## artemisia_vulgaris (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherofZion*
Hey I was curious, has anyone gone to a homeopath for child's excema. I have an appointment next week with one. my daughter's excema seems to be clearing up, so I'm wondering if it is worth it to see a homeopath still. I know that they can help figure out the cause for it and give an antedote. Has anyone had any success with this? Thanks, the first consultation is $200 so I'm really trying to weigh my options.

Hi MoZ,

I did not try homeopathy, but I did have some luck with chinese medicine. My DD developed her first patch of eczema before she was 24 hours old. Though her eczema was always episodic, it was definitely much more often on than off. When she was 18 months, I was at wit's end, so I went to acupuncturist. I was still nursing and I talked him into giving me herbs that I could take so that she'd get help second-hand by nursing. He looked confused (but maybe he wasn't, i'll never know, he didn't speak a word of english) but he did and the herbs managed the make a long enough break in the vicious cycle that she was able to begin healing. We did have two more outbreaks after that, but nothing like it had been. She's just turned four and knock wood, I've never seen anything again except a slight reddening at the site of the original eczema patch. We'd run the gamut of elimination diets and whether through my own error, or because it wasn't there to be found, we never identified an allergen for her.

Best of luck! The only thing I can say about the homeopathy is that like other alt med methods, it's unregulated, so check into the practitioner's educational background. Programs run being can be nearly as rigorous as western medicine degrees to home study certifications. It won't hurt to ask then check the program out on-line.

Megan


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *irinam*
Also I have heard that soy itself can be a trigger (don't you hate it?) If it does not go away, may be try rice milk? almond milk? no milk?

i gave up on all milk for a time (only really used it in coffee, on oatmeal, or sometimes in the rare baking event before), then introduced rice milk and almond milk. but store-bought almond milk is awfully sweet, so i bailed on it and only use rice milk sporadically now for drinking. coconut milk is a great milk substitute for cooking - haven't tried it in baking. herbal teas are nice though, now that i've given up (mostly) coffee.

i use coconut oil for high-heat cooking, and a 1:1:1 mixture of coconut oil/olive oil/sesame oil for medium heat cooking and where i would use butter (like on steamed veggies). i fry my pancakes in the bacon fat







(and replace the milk in the pancakes with kefir).

epsom salt baths rock!


----------



## HappyToBe (Jul 31, 2006)

Okay, we went to the allergist today & found out the triggers for ds' eczema. But,what surprised me is she said do NOT use eucerin or aquaphor which our regular dr had suggested. She said lanolin aggravates eczema. Anyone heard of this?
We're trying Cetaphil cream tonight. We use Wiseways Eczema Salve but run out pretty quickly.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappyToBe*
But,what surprised me is she said do NOT use eucerin or aquaphor which our regular dr had suggested. She said lanolin aggravates eczema. Anyone heard of this?

I think it's depends on the person and their particular sensitivities. I've had eczema all my life, and I've tried just about every lotion/cream there is. For me, Aquaphor is the BEST. And FWIW, my dermatologist said to skip lotions because they don't provide enough of a barrier to stop moisture from leaving the skin.

I hope you find something that works for your ds soon!


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Someone told me this many posts ago, so for those who haven't waded through the posts yet, try getting a *shower filter to remove chlorine* from your water. We did this about a month ago to our downstairs bathroom, and in addition also now give ds very infrequent baths, and I am crossing my fingers, but the eczema is no longer red and itchy, in fact it pretty much has disappeared. I am hoping I have found the key for eliminating his eczema completely. I could not stand seeing my son in pain.


----------



## HappyToBe (Jul 31, 2006)

I was just reading somewhere about how important it is to use a water filter. Great news for you!!!

Quote:

FWIW, my dermatologist said to skip lotions because they don't provide enough of a barrier to stop moisture from leaving the skin.
I don't understand this. So, s/he said to put nothing on after bathing? Or, do you mean lotions are different from creams?
I would've thought Aquaphor to be the best, too, as a sealant.







Sooo confusing









Oh, I just checked, the Cetaphil is a cream. Is that better/stronger?


----------



## doulajewla (Mar 1, 2005)

Cetaphil didnt seem to help much....what did it for us was diet. Ive tried everything out there too, even the aquaphor. While the aquaphor helped us feel better, the eczema was still there months after using it daily. The only thing that has helped me was limit sugars and dairy. My daughter too....she still has it a little, but its white instead of red. so she is doing better. Years ago i was on the hydrocortizone, and after years and years of being on it, it stopped working. Also, once i get rid of the eczema(been without it on my arms for well over a year) if i see a spot come back (like if im itchy) ill quick put some plantain oil on it, and it disappears. I also dont shower daily, even though i should because im hyperthyroid and the sweat pours off of me lol....and my kids dont get bathed everyday either. I think not bathing often helps, as gross as it may sound.


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

Anyone have a good suggestion for excema around the mouth? DS gets his worst breakouts around the mouth. I know trigers for him are citrus and dairy and we avoid those. But I need a cream or lotion to soothe the area when it's really broken out. Thanks!


----------



## eternityi2i (Aug 16, 2006)

My son was diagnosed with eczema two months before his second birthday. He is now two and a half, and although his eczema is "under control" (as view by doctors) it isn't enough for me. When my son first broke out he had a rash for two months that left him bleeding from all the scratching, and after weekly/biweekly visits to the doctor we went to the dermetologist and an allergist. the blood allergy tests came back inconclusive and the allergist said the test on his back wouldn't be effective in determiniing allergies since he is so active and he didn't feel that having to sedate him for the tests would be the best option. The dermetologist finally prescribed zyrtec which got rid of the terrible rash but now I am left with the eczema. Even though the doctors say my son's case of eczema is very mild he still has been having constant staff infections all over his body from bacteria on his skin that they say I should use antibacterial soap on, which will make his eczema worse. I am currently limiting baths to twice a week, putting eucerine cream on his twice a day, when I do give him a bath I use aveno oatmeal and cetaphil. Is this something I should try an elimination diet in case of a food allergy? What else can I do to help him?


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

I would try cutting out all dairy and see if that makes a difference first.....usually thats a big culprit.


----------



## eternityi2i (Aug 16, 2006)

I have cut out all milk and eggs including products with any milk protiens etc. They had me do that for two weeks then when it didn't get better had me slowly introduce milk then eggs back into his diet to see if he got worse. There was no change either way. Should I try again for a longer period of time?


----------



## EBG (May 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eternityi2i*
My son was diagnosed with eczema two months before his second birthday. He is now two and a half, and although his eczema is "under control" (as view by doctors) it isn't enough for me. When my son first broke out he had a rash for two months that left him bleeding from all the scratching, and after weekly/biweekly visits to the doctor we went to the dermetologist and an allergist. the blood allergy tests came back inconclusive and the allergist said the test on his back wouldn't be effective in determiniing allergies since he is so active and he didn't feel that having to sedate him for the tests would be the best option. The dermetologist finally prescribed zyrtec which got rid of the terrible rash but now I am left with the eczema. Even though the doctors say my son's case of eczema is very mild he still has been having constant staff infections all over his body from bacteria on his skin that they say I should use antibacterial soap on, which will make his eczema worse. I am currently limiting baths to twice a week, putting eucerine cream on his twice a day, when I do give him a bath I use aveno oatmeal and cetaphil. Is this something I should try an elimination diet in case of a food allergy? What else can I do to help him?


If you use soap for bathing, make sure you use castile soap made from coconut oil, and then after bath rub either apple cider vinegar if it doesn't hurt (to restore acidity on the skin) or coconut oil to moisturize. Fotr the staph I eat a lot of garlic which probably won't work for a child... but you can put garlic juice right on the boils or tea tree oil. CO has mild antimicrobial properties on the skin, you can mix it with lavender or TTO for a lotion. You can also eat it (only CO and NOT the mixture), it'll kill viruses, bacteria and yeast.

Grains are a big culprit, too. All sugars, not just lactose.

High doses of vitamin C (sodium ascorbate, ot amla, or acerola) and cod liver oil (vit A and D) will also fight the infections.


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Can I join in???









I've posted in the "healing your gut" tribe about this, but my posts always seem to go unnoticed









Since becoming pregnant, I've developed allergies to many foods. I had blood tests to confirm these allergies and now stay away from all the foods on the list. (There were MANY...dairy, wheat, gluten, soy, some nuts, sesame, pears, and so on...)
I've dealt with eczema on and off for 5 years, only on my hands and the inside my elbows. I usually don't have a problem in the summer, but in the winter when the weather is dry.

Well, 4 weeks or so ago my hands had a really bad outbreak of eczema. It hurts to wash them, take a shower, do dishes, etc. I have wracked my brain to try to think of something different I have done lately. I haven't eaten any new foods, used new soaps or anything like that. I can't figure it out.

Anyway, my naturopathic doctor (also my midwife) has me on sulfur (homeopathic) for the itching, but it is not helping at all.

I REALLY NEED YOUR HELP. I am at my wits end. I can't sleep at night because that's when it is the worst. I was up crying all last night (okay...part of that are the pregnancy hormones!) because of the pain and unbearable itching. It just keeps getting worse. It's at the point now where the skin is so dry and cracking, but I'm still getting the raised bumps that cause the itching and oozing.

I put Eucerin on them, but it just stings and makes it even itchier. I've tried calendula ointment and a homeopathic ointment for eczema with no luck. It's almost like the drier they are, the better.

But there has to be something else I can do. Can anyone help me?? TIA


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

don't use any soap on them...use rubber gloves for dishes etc

you can try coconut oil on your hands instead of the Eucerin too.

what is your oil intake? you may be low on EFA'S which doesn't help.

Walnut oil, Hemp oil, coconut oil, borage, flax & Cod liver oil are all good for eczema.

Also this isn't natural but have you tried taking some benedryl? It might help with the itching.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank you cobluegirl for your advice. I probably should have mentioned the supplements I am on:

-EPA and DHA fish oils (The Nordic Naturals brand)
-probiotics with glutamine
-vit. C which I heard works like an antihistamine
-a liver detoxifier
-Floridyx
-folic acid

I will try the coconut oil. I wear rubber gloves for all dish washing and have started to wear them when I am preparing foods so I don't have to wash them as much.
I haven't tried Benedryl because I am so cautious of things I take during pregnancy. I couldn't bear to take it...


----------



## eternityi2i (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EBG*
If you use soap for bathing, make sure you use castile soap made from coconut oil, and then after bath rub either apple cider vinegar if it doesn't hurt (to restore acidity on the skin) or coconut oil to moisturize. Fotr the staph I eat a lot of garlic which probably won't work for a child... but you can put garlic juice right on the boils or tea tree oil. CO has mild antimicrobial properties on the skin, you can mix it with lavender or TTO for a lotion. You can also eat it (only CO and NOT the mixture), it'll kill viruses, bacteria and yeast.

Grains are a big culprit, too. All sugars, not just lactose.

High doses of vitamin C (sodium ascorbate, ot amla, or acerola) and cod liver oil (vit A and D) will also fight the infections.

Thank you so much for your advise, I will try some of this and hopefully it will work. I am just so tired of steroid creams and other prescriptions, I would rather try natural remedies that I'm sure won't cause any long term damage.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

I think benedryl is safe while pregnant but certainly understand you not wanting to take it... (((HUGS)))

how much CLO are you taking?


----------



## motocita (Oct 31, 2004)

hi, new here









my 2 year old dd has eczema all over her body and it's getting worse. not sure how long she's had it, because at first i thought it was just a heat rash. it's gotten worse with the warmer weather. i have some questions that i hope someone can answer.

1. i'm eliminating dairy for her and i. her dad and i both get mild reactions to dairy so i hope this will be the culprit. reduced dairy quite a bit the past couple of weeks but i don't see the huge improvement that i thought i would. is this normal?

2. we take high fat butter oil, which i realize now that i'll have to eliminate as well. has anyone else done this? i'm afraid to lose all the high immunity that we've had since we started it. we do CLO as well.

3. i'm replacing all the yogurt she used to eat with fermented beverages. so far we've tried ginger ale and she liked it. i'm going to make it without whey this time. anyone else done this? should i just let it ferment 3 days maybe instead of 2, to make sure it works? does anyone know if these drinks are as full of probiotics as yogurt?

4. do eczema patches eventually run their course? the two oldest patches behind her knees appear to be diminishing with the reduction in dairy, but i'm confused because a new one on her elbow seems to be getting worse. this makes it difficult for me to tell whether the dairy is the culprit or not.

thanks in advance!


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi,

You really have to eliminate dairy TOTALLY for at least two weeks-probably more-to see if it is a culprit. If you are still nursing, it will take 2 weeks to get out of your system, then 2 more weeks to get out of hers. Also, you still might not see an improvement until any other offending foods are removed as well. With my dd, my naturopath told me to eliminate wheat, dairy, & eggs for 2 weeks and if one of them was causing it, I should see an improvement in 2 weeks. But we saw nothing and I was really discouraged. So I went an a strict elimination diet for a month and the ezcema went away. However, it turned out the worst culprits were dairy, chocolate, and sugar.

I think, although I can't prove it, that candida (yeast) in my and her system were also part of the problem. I later had a "live" blood analysis done and I had candida and parasites(!) so obviously my digestive system was not working well at all! We also got her blood tested and she had some yeast as well.

Fermented veggies could be a good idea for you.http://bodyecology.com/cveggies.php

Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motocita*

1. i'm eliminating dairy for her and i. her dad and i both get mild reactions to dairy so i hope this will be the culprit. reduced dairy quite a bit the past couple of weeks but i don't see the huge improvement that i thought i would. is this normal?


----------



## EBG (May 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be*
Can I join in???









I've posted in the "healing your gut" tribe about this, but my posts always seem to go unnoticed









Since becoming pregnant, I've developed allergies to many foods. I had blood tests to confirm these allergies and now stay away from all the foods on the list. (There were MANY...dairy, wheat, gluten, soy, some nuts, sesame, pears, and so on...)
I've dealt with eczema on and off for 5 years, only on my hands and the inside my elbows. I usually don't have a problem in the summer, but in the winter when the weather is dry.

Well, 4 weeks or so ago my hands had a really bad outbreak of eczema. It hurts to wash them, take a shower, do dishes, etc. I have wracked my brain to try to think of something different I have done lately. I haven't eaten any new foods, used new soaps or anything like that. I can't figure it out.

Anyway, my naturopathic doctor (also my midwife) has me on sulfur (homeopathic) for the itching, but it is not helping at all.

I REALLY NEED YOUR HELP. I am at my wits end. I can't sleep at night because that's when it is the worst. I was up crying all last night (okay...part of that are the pregnancy hormones!) because of the pain and unbearable itching. It just keeps getting worse. It's at the point now where the skin is so dry and cracking, but I'm still getting the raised bumps that cause the itching and oozing.

I put Eucerin on them, but it just stings and makes it even itchier. I've tried calendula ointment and a homeopathic ointment for eczema with no luck. It's almost like the drier they are, the better.

But there has to be something else I can do. Can anyone help me?? TIA



















Same here.... I developed eczema during my third trimester, only on hands. Still have them







It's been more than a year now. It has gotten a lot better, though. I'm also healing the gut...

I went down that route: eucerin, lotions, shea butter, the best topical stuff is coconut oil, but sometimes it's just better not to moisturize at all.
I noticed that sugar makes it very itchy so that's when I st6arted investigating tha diet route. First I thought I was allergic to chocolate (made me really itchy), then I realized it's doughnuts, too. So it's the sugar but why would anyone be allergic to sugar.... the only answer for me is candida overgrowth. This fungus guy thrives on sugar in all forms. So I went on a candida diet -no sugar, dairy, grains, fruit, only meat, eggs, low-carb veggies, and lots of fresh garlic to kill the yeast. After a big die-off (everything was worse) it started to get better. Oh and supplements: probiotics, cod liver oil, animal fats, vitamins, minerals etc.
I'm still not rash-free, though. Partly because I can't go without some fruit or grains for a long time, partly because of my mercury fillings that are depressing the immune system, and also, progesterone promotes candida growth. So when I was preg. and breasfeeding it was a constant struggle, now that I have periods, it's cyclical. It gets worse after ovulation and gets better after my p. starts. So until I kill it all, it'll always come back during my cycles.








So I'm still figuring out what else I need to do but I know I'm on the right path. Hope you'll find what works for you... I'm pretty sure it's a gut issue.


----------



## EBG (May 3, 2006)

motocita said:


> hi, new here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eternityi2i (Aug 16, 2006)

I just got some coconut oil to try on my sons skin and the next day he broke out everywhere! I think I will stick to the eucerine I have been using unless aomeone else has any advice. Could it be that he is allergic to the oil also?


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

oh my...he might be allergic to coconut...what else did he eat? what kind of CO did you get?


----------



## HappyToBe (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be*
Anyway, my naturopathic doctor (also my midwife) has me on sulfur (homeopathic) for the itching, but it is not helping at all.

I put Eucerin on them, but it just stings and makes it even itchier. I've tried calendula ointment and a homeopathic ointment for eczema with no luck. It's almost like the drier they are, the better.

But there has to be something else I can do. Can anyone help me?? TIA









Sulphur DID work for my ds but the dr told us to try it for 3 days and if no rxn, then to switch to Rhus Tox instead. Sulphur is great for ds as he's hot, red & sweaty. So, we've learned that if he has a flare-up, we give sulphur and it works w/in the day to break the "xxx" in his body. Then, we can treat the symptoms. (xxx= I really don't know what it is --sort of the systemic shock of the allergen rxn) So, maybe ask about Rhus Tox?

Allergist said NO eucerin for us as lanolin is bad for my ds.

And, here this may sound evil but if you're not at the weepy/open stage, go swimming in chlorine. Again, I can't explain it but it's like it totally cleans out any "xxx" (whatever) on his skin and lets it start over. I immediately afterwards (within 3 mins) slather on lots of cetaphil cream. We've also used calendula ointment and a salve by Wise Woman.


----------



## eternityi2i (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl*
oh my...he might be allergic to coconut...what else did he eat? what kind of CO did you get?

I bought Spectrum unrefined organic coconut oil for skin and hair. I also bought castile saop for his baths. That has coconut oil in it also so I am going to stop that too.


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappyToBe*
Sulphur DID work for my ds but the dr told us to try it for 3 days and if no rxn, then to switch to Rhus Tox instead. Sulphur is great for ds as he's hot, red & sweaty. So, we've learned that if he has a flare-up, we give sulphur and it works w/in the day to break the "xxx" in his body. Then, we can treat the symptoms. (xxx= I really don't know what it is --sort of the systemic shock of the allergen rxn) So, maybe ask about Rhus Tox?

Allergist said NO eucerin for us as lanolin is bad for my ds.

And, here this may sound evil but if you're not at the weepy/open stage, go swimming in chlorine. Again, I can't explain it but it's like it totally cleans out any "xxx" (whatever) on his skin and lets it start over. I immediately afterwards (within 3 mins) slather on lots of cetaphil cream. We've also used calendula ointment and a salve by Wise Woman.

How interesting...I will ask about the Rhus Tox. I am in the middle of the weepy/open stage, accompanied by the REALLY dry, cracking stage and the stage where those new, itchy bumps are still surfacing. It's like 3 stages of eczema all at once







It's really, really painful and I can't imagine how horrible it must be to have this all over your body as a child.

I tried the coconut oil too and it just made it worse. I am now trying just about ANY lotion we have left in the house to see what works. Currently I am trying Avon's Oatmeal lotion and it seems to be not making things worse and allows me to hydrate them before bed.

I just hope this goes away soon...


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

weird on the reactions to the coconut oil. try some borage.
chlorine really bothers dd's skin..I can't imagine what it would do if her skin was open...


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS*
Oh and re: CLO and babe's livers...I've never heard this either. I'd love to know your ND's references for this.

I would think it depends on the age and whether they are producing enough bile. I wouldnt give it under 6 mos b/c I think bf should be absolutely exclusive** until at least then but DS started on it at 8 mos px'd by our ND.

**P.S. the only exception bifidus

Hi Jane!

Nolan is 8.5 months now and has started a few solids: squash, avocado, banana. Is it ok to start him on CLO? How much?

I was also going to get bioflavonoids for myself (quercitin, hesperidin, rutin, bromelain) Is this the best mix to get? What kind of dosages should I be looking for?
Thanks!


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Everyone!
Let me make introductions- DS has had eczema since he was 4 months old. I have been doing SCD for about 2 months now and it has gotten worse. There are other things that have gotten better for both of us so I am sticking with it. He used to have a constant stuffy nose, spit up in large amounts and have 'wild' fits. I am currently cutting out dairy and eggs. I also do not eat any fruit or sugars- I am pretty sure we are dealing with yeast. He is BF and has started a few solids. He gets probiotics and vit C. I am taking CLO, CO, probiotics, vit C, and digestive enzymes. I want to add bioflavonoids and EPO next.

This whole process is frustrating. Healing is slow and all I want to do is take away his discomfort, NOW! It has been very helpful to read through the posts here and see all that you mommas have tried.


----------



## mahinas_mommy (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi! Just wanted to say thank you for all the great suggestions in this thread. My brain hurts, but I feel like I have some tools for fixing our excema problem. My daughter and I both have it. The reasons behind it have always baffled me, but now it's all starting to make more sense.
Thanks again-


----------



## eternityi2i (Aug 16, 2006)

I just wanted to give a heads up, children with eczema are more prone to skin infections, like Staph for example. You need to be very careful with this because an antibiotic resistant strain of Staph is becoming very common and can be very dangerous to our little ones. My son developed this very same strain on staph, but luckily we caught it soon enough to be able to try different anitbiotics until we found one that worked, but I have seen some children on the news have this infection go to their heart and end up needed heart surgery!


----------



## EBG (May 3, 2006)

Sometimes I get staph too, due to eczema. the first time I got abx which didn't cure it and made my yeast issue worse so ever since then I just eat a bunch of raw garlic and rub it on the boils. It does the job and will not harm gut flora like abx.
For kids I'd try TTO topically and coconut oil in the diet.

How was the coconut allergy determined? I would think it's very rare and can be confused with die-off reactions.


----------



## eternityi2i (Aug 16, 2006)

he hasn't had a coconut allergy determined, but when I used coconut oil on him his eczema got so bad, and thats when he got all the staph back.


----------



## essnce629 (Oct 26, 2005)

I guess I'll join in as well. My son just turned 3 and has what I think is eczema on his wrist, inner elbow, and the area where his ear lobe meets his face. We have a doctor's appointment tomorrow where it will be confirmed hopefully. It started out in the ear area when he was around 2 1/2. I thought it was a sore that just wasn't healing. It just developed on his wrist and elbow in the last two months. I just took him off dairy a few days ago for the second time. He never had any skin problems at all in his first two years of life. He was breastfed until he self-weaned at 24 months and didn't start drinking cow's milk until then. I've started making him daily smoothies with 1 tbsp of flaxseed oil, 1 1300mg capsule of EPO, and a 1/2 tsp of CLO mixed in. I'm also giving him 1 tsp of powdered probiotics between meals. I just started all of this in the past few days so I haven't seen any difference yet-- hopefully in the next few weeks. I've been giving him daily oatmeal baths and slathering him with shea butter afterwards and I've been putting EPO and Florasone on the actual patches. The Florasone helped a lot on the patches on his wrist and his ear, but haven't really done anything for his inner elbow. I've always washed our clothes with "Free & Clear" detergent and he only wears cotton clothes. I did decide to stop using fabric softener on his clothes though. At night I put a long sleeve pajama top on him so he won't scratch his inner elbow, which bleeds if he does. I also try to cut his fingernails every couple of days. The patches always look really red and ugly when he gets out of the bath. I'm thinking the chlorine in the water is aggravating it so I just ordered a VitaShower SF-1 shower head after reading the shower filter reviews on this website: http://home.comcast.net/~reviewguy/index.html
I guess I'll just start using the shower head to fill up the bathtub for his bath.

I'm hoping in a few weeks I'll be able to say that there's been some improvement. I'll keep everyone updated and will post a review of the shower filter after I get it.


----------



## EBG (May 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *essnce629*
I guess I'll join in as well. My son just turned 3 and has what I think is eczema on his wrist, inner elbow, and the area where his ear lobe meets his face. We have a doctor's appointment tomorrow where it will be confirmed hopefully. It started out in the ear area when he was around 2 1/2. I thought it was a sore that just wasn't healing. It just developed on his wrist and elbow in the last two months. I just took him off dairy a few days ago for the second time. He never had any skin problems at all in his first two years of life. He was breastfed until he self-weaned at 24 months and didn't start drinking cow's milk until then. I've started making him daily smoothies with 1 tbsp of flaxseed oil, 1 1300mg capsule of EPO, and a 1/2 tsp of CLO mixed in. I'm also giving him 1 tsp of powdered probiotics between meals. I just started all of this in the past few days so I haven't seen any difference yet-- hopefully in the next few weeks. I've been giving him daily oatmeal baths and slathering him with shea butter afterwards and I've been putting EPO and Florasone on the actual patches. The Florasone helped a lot on the patches on his wrist and his ear, but haven't really done anything for his inner elbow. I've always washed our clothes with "Free & Clear" detergent and he only wears cotton clothes. I did decide to stop using fabric softener on his clothes though. At night I put a long sleeve pajama top on him so he won't scratch his inner elbow, which bleeds if he does. I also try to cut his fingernails every couple of days. The patches always look really red and ugly when he gets out of the bath. I'm thinking the chlorine in the water is aggravating it so I just ordered a VitaShower SF-1 shower head after reading the shower filter reviews on this website: http://home.comcast.net/~reviewguy/index.html
I guess I'll just start using the shower head to fill up the bathtub for his bath.

I'm hoping in a few weeks I'll be able to say that there's been some improvement. I'll keep everyone updated and will post a review of the shower filter after I get it.

Have you tried baking soda or epsom salt baths? The oatmeal bath did nothing for us. Baking soda and e. s. seems to be soothing both for the skin and the mood. Unfortunately, we don't have a filter for chlorine but I don't think it's an issue. At least not for us. We reduced bathing to every other day.
Also, the free and clear detergents are also made with chemicals that are toxic. Try real soap based laundry soaps from the HFS or borax-baking soda mix and rinse with vinegar.

All these measures didn't do much for us, though, until we made major dietary changes.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Now that DS has some solids everyday, can I give him some quercitin? I started taking it about 2 weeks ago (1500mg a day) along with 3000mg a day of EPo, we have seen some improvement. How much of each can I take?


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

I'll jump in, too. Henry suffered from eczema for a long time, and I finally put together a salve that seems to have worked. I actually have a business (well, used to have, I'm phasing out the biz side and going back to hobbiest level with this new baby arriving) where I make all natural B&B, baby and home products, and I have a great selection of ingredients, so that was good.

Anyway, here's the list of ingredients of my balm that keeps him clear of outbreaks is (in order of percentage):

unrefined shea butter
avocado butter
wheatgerm oil
borage oil
evening primrose oil
emu oil
natural vitamin e

I add soy flakes to it to keep it a balm consistency. I've done it w/o emu for my veggie friends, and it's still really gotten great reviews. I experimented with different EOs, but they seemed to exacerbate H's outbreaks, so we went unscented, and it seems to work well.

I did notice that peanut butter made his outbreaks worse, and so I got really good about making sure he didn't consume any, he tolerates almond and cashew butter very well, and a jar of that lasts forever, so it makes up for the $5 price tag, LOL!

If you want to try to throw together a salve or balm, I can help you with percentages and ways to cut costs, if you want just pM me!


----------



## twinkletoes (Apr 15, 2002)

I know it's nuts to jump into a huge thread like this, but I thought I'd share what has helped our 4.5 year old son tremendously. He's had eczema since 4 months (while exclusively breastfed), and we have had a 90% SCD diet at home this past year which is definately improving his general health but not the eczema. His lower legs and behind his knees were so red and itchy and waking him up at night, it was awful and we were even resorting to the occasional use of hydrocortisone (which barely worked and appalled me) so he'd get some sleep because everything else we'd tried had helped a bit but ultimately been futile.

I finally took him to an acupuncturist who is good with kids, he LOVES her, and she gave me an herbal cream called FULE SHUANG that she just brought back from china - no cortisone in it, all gentle herbs, smells like skunk cabbage. She also suggested lots of water, watermelon, cukes, no dairy (he didn't anyhow), no soap, and etc. for his particular constitution. And acupuncture. Anyhow, it's amazing, he's totally calm for the acupuncture and we put the cream on the itchy parts after his bath, and then cover his whole body with herbal balm - and my son has smooth pale skin and no itchies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...crossing our fingers here... but I thought I'd pass along the cream name.


----------



## essnce629 (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EBG*
Have you tried baking soda or epsom salt baths?

No I haven't, but I did just buy a big carton of epson salt for myself a few days ago that is still unopened. Maybe I'll try that tomorrow. Should I just follow the directions on the carton? It says to add two cups to the bath. That seems like a lot.

Oh, and I just finished reading the "baking soda as laundry detergent" thread and I think I'll try that next.


----------



## EBG (May 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *essnce629*
No I haven't, but I did just buy a big carton of epson salt for myself a few days ago that is still unopened. Maybe I'll try that tomorrow. Should I just follow the directions on the carton? It says to add two cups to the bath. That seems like a lot.

Oh, and I just finished reading the "baking soda as laundry detergent" thread and I think I'll try that next.

I think you can use less, start with half a cup, I usually put one cup in the tub, just eyeball it. It mixes better in hot water.


----------



## mahinas_mommy (Mar 7, 2006)

Quick question:
Some of you have mentioned the itchy bumps that accompany the eczema. I'm just wondering what the bumps look like. I know my DD has eczema on the inside of her elbows, but now she has little red spots that start out with a white center, almost like a white head. Is this a specific form of eczema? I'm so confused.
Also, I tried the sea salt bath, and that really seems to help the itching, and it seemed to heal the open sores.
I bought nettle tea, since it's supposed to be a natural antihistimane...but of course she won't drink it. I am going to try putting the tea bags on her arm, or putting them in her bath water.
I tried emu oil, which worked well for my eczema, but that's what started all the bumps on her.








Also trying jojoba oil, which seems to hydrate her skin really well.

Right now, I'm just concerned about this spreading all over her body, because the flakiness is confined to her arms, while the bumps are appearing all over her body (Not very many, but still I'm worried.) Oh! Also-a couple of days after she got the bumps, I started getting them too. I've only gotten 3 total, and they go away really quick.

Anyone know what might be going on?


----------



## eternityi2i (Aug 16, 2006)

When my DS got those it was a staph infection he needed to be on antibiotics for, I would take her in to her pediatrician to get checked out. His looked like big white heads and then spread all over his body, when I got him in the dr said that they would of had to lance and drain them if I had waited much longer.


----------



## mahinas_mommy (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, eternity, for telling me about the bumps on your DS. Our sound different though, because they go away on their own, and never get very big. I've had them on me too, and I'm fairly confident that I don't have staph. Hmmm...very interesting all the stuff that can happen to our skin!


----------



## eternityi2i (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahinas_mommy*
Thanks, eternity, for telling me about the bumps on your DS. Our sound different though, because they go away on their own, and never get very big. I've had them on me too, and I'm fairly confident that I don't have staph. Hmmm...very interesting all the stuff that can happen to our skin!









Oh thats good, my DS also has red bumps without any white all over his skin which only went away after 2 months when the dr gave him zyrtec. I dont like giving him lots of meds but it hasnt come back since then so we havent needed any more zyrtec


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

mahinas mommy-That's exactly what I have all over my hands. The white bumps are what itch like crazy and they eventually open up and ooze stuff if you scratch them. Then it gets all dry. They itch, sting and are so painful! If you find anything that works, let me know!

Good luck


----------



## mahinas_mommy (Mar 7, 2006)

mum2be-
I'm so sorry that you're suffering from the same bumps, but it's comforting to know that someone else has the same thing. One more question-do your bumps have white centers, or clear blister-type things. I get the clear blister things on my hands (between my fingers) but these new white ones I hadn't seen before.
UGH!!! Isn't there a magic spell that will just make them go away?!?!


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

I get both-clear blisters and white bumps. The white bumps seem to be the worst though as far as itching and pain. I am at the point where I can not put my hands in water at all. I have to wear gloves in the shower even. It's not fun!


----------



## RiceMomma (Jul 23, 2004)

I have eczema too. I used to just get little patches on my hands that didn't really bother me, then this summer, I just broke out all over on my hands, arms, chest, neck and face. It would just ooze, itch, then dry up and hurt. It was horrible. I was seriously ill- couldn't take care of my kids. I tried a billion different things- I went on a elimination diet, tried a chinese doc (he couldn't give me herbs because I'm nursing.) I was desperate. I finally got a steroid shot and cream. Not the route I'd like to go, but I have to function! The eczema is under control now, I am still using the steriod cream.

Eczema is more then just dry skin, as most of you I'm sure know. It is an immune system malfunction. They allergy tested me and no foods came up, but I tested very allergic to ragweed, mold, grass and dog dander. My symptoms started when weather turned warm, so i guess it could be the pollen. The really weird part is that I have no respiratory symptoms. So I'm trying Claritin too, to see if it will control the allergy.

We recently took a trip to the beach. We were there for 3 days, and my eczema totally cleared up. No ragweed or grass blowing in from the ocean.

I wish there was some way to stop my body from freaking out. Has anybody had success with a raw diet? It sounds very healthy.

I was studying the chinese medical model, the whole yin/yang thing, and illness is the body being out of balance and how they treat illness with disease. They say eczema is "too much heat" in the body. they talked about eating cooling foods, and lots of raw foods, sprouts and very little animal products. They also recommending putting raw honey on it. I can't remember what else, but it was interesting.

Just wanted to share.


----------



## mahinas_mommy (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, we're still here, still fighting off the eczema, or whatever is causing it from our insides!








I bought us both a multivitamin, an immune booster for DD, and probiotics for both of us.
Also, lotion with canendula (sp?) in it for both of our use.

The actual scaly, flaky eczema is healing, so now we're just dealing with the bumps on DD. She says it's not itching as much, so I'm hoping we're on a slow natural road to recovery.
If all of this doesn't work, we'll start elimating things in our diet. Fun times!


----------



## mahinas_mommy (Mar 7, 2006)

RiceMomma-
That Chinese diet thing sounds interesting! I am going to have to look into it. I really think that both mine and my DD's eczema is seasonal and allergy related. I go through the same cycle everytime the seasons change, and I noticed that she would get dry skin, but she never broke out with the bumps and full-blown eczema.
Luckily, it doesn't seem to bother her as much as it bothers me to look at her poor little body!
I'm going to start reading the "healing the gut" thread too, because I want to make sure that I fix whatever is causing our insides to be unhealthy so we can try to avoid another seasonal flare-up.
Anyone else been trying anything interesting?
Also, what's the consensus on taking sea salt, baking soda, etc. baths? I notice that they really seem to help DD's skin while she's in the bath, and slightly after, but then even with tons of moisturizer, the dryness comes right back.
Alrighty, well I'm going to quit rambling. Thanks for everyone's comments in here. I've learned so much!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiceMomma*

We recently took a trip to the beach. We were there for 3 days, and my eczema totally cleared up. No ragweed or grass blowing in from the ocean.

I was studying the chinese medical model, the whole yin/yang thing, and illness is the body being out of balance and how they treat illness with disease. They say eczema is "too much heat" in the body. they talked about eating cooling foods, and lots of raw foods, sprouts and very little animal products. They also recommending putting raw honey on it. I can't remember what else, but it was interesting.

Just wanted to share.

fyi: 1. Ds' eczema entirely goes away at the beach.
2. re: heat, we use sulphur to break a flare-up--it works to cool his system
3. I put honey all over his legs & covered w/gauze after a horrible break out and it cleared overnight


----------



## mahinas_mommy (Mar 7, 2006)

Regarding the honey-what kind of honey? Does it have to be raw?
TIA!


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

I've had another breakout









My hands are getting worse and I think it's spreading to the back of my hands and down to my wrist. So far it's only stayed on my fingers and palms of my hands.
Also, my ear lobes/outside of ears have been itching like crazy. It feels like eczema type itchiness, but no signs of really dry skin there yet.
And, last but not least, I have it all under my eyes again. It just appeared overnight. I had this during the first 3/4 of my pregnancy too, but after I eliminated a lot of food from my diet (I did a blood test to find the culprits), it totally cleared up. Now it's back. I haven't eaten anything new or different.
My eyes are watery and red and my nose feels slightly blocked up. I'm thinking it's environmental allergies. But how do I find out what?

One thing that is getting to me is the fact that I am *hopefully* having a home waterbirth in the next week or so. I won't be able to put my hands in the tub because I can't get them wet. It just makes them 100 times worse! How weird is it going to be to wear rubber gloves with elastics at the wrists to keep the water out?









I am getting hopeless here! There has to be someone I can see who can tell me WHY this is happening...


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

owie...that sounds miserable.

I would suggest seeing someone who practices applied kineisology to test for further allergies..they are typically more accurate than bloods tests.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## wryknowlicious (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi!

Just found this thread - My DD Isabella is 2 1/2 and has had eczema since the begining of last summer , a bit after she turned 1.

At first irt was just some very annoying dry patches on her arm. they were circular and ridgey so at 1st we thoiguth they were ringworm. But the Dr. nixed that idea.
He didn;t think much of them and prescibed some stupid cream that just dried her out really really bad and made matters worse.
By the end of the summer they had gone away.

Well this march they came back and are here to stay.

scaley red itchy p[athes around her elbows and knees... also some rough pathes on her chest and sides. I pray those don;t flare up as well.

Our new Ped had no trouble diagnosing it as eczema (i guess the 1st one was just an idiot as he looked at them 4 times nad could never give me an answer).
He wanted to give me a steriod cream butI refused and have just been lotioning her up daily and treating her with an OTC baby eczema cream i found at the grocery store.

Lately BagBalm has worked really realy well for her latest flare ups. I covered the patches with it and then put her dad's socks on her knees an d arms and the next day they were completly gone.
yeah. makes me want to buy stock in BagBalm. I've had this jar of bagbalm since I was 13.... if it works for cows udders sao well don;t see why I didn't think to use it on Isabella till 3 weeks ago.

anyway - I am just starting to really do research into this as I now have a diagnosis and it;s obviously not some passing thing.
looking forward to reading more in this thread.

oh - and i notice alot of "triggers" mentioned.
we have no pets and don't eat dairy.
Isabella weaned (I lost supply) while I was pregnant so she doesn;t have breastmilk any more buyt I am considering expressing some to rub on her "owies".


----------



## EBG (May 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be*
I've had another breakout









My hands are getting worse and I think it's spreading to the back of my hands and down to my wrist. So far it's only stayed on my fingers and palms of my hands.
Also, my ear lobes/outside of ears have been itching like crazy. It feels like eczema type itchiness, but no signs of really dry skin there yet.
And, last but not least, I have it all under my eyes again. It just appeared overnight. I had this during the first 3/4 of my pregnancy too, but after I eliminated a lot of food from my diet (I did a blood test to find the culprits), it totally cleared up. Now it's back. I haven't eaten anything new or different.
My eyes are watery and red and my nose feels slightly blocked up. I'm thinking it's environmental allergies. But how do I find out what?

One thing that is getting to me is the fact that I am *hopefully* having a home waterbirth in the next week or so. I won't be able to put my hands in the tub because I can't get them wet. It just makes them 100 times worse! How weird is it going to be to wear rubber gloves with elastics at the wrists to keep the water out?









I am getting hopeless here! There has to be someone I can see who can tell me WHY this is happening...

This is exactly what happened to me. Fingers, hands, ear lobes, during pregnancy... and stayed after that. Thought I was allergic to soap, then foods, then I learned it's due to candida overgrowth. Which makes sense as I did a lot of abx for UTI and GBS plus I had a high-carb low-fat diet. BAD.

It was extremely itchy after eating sugary stuff like donuts and chocolate.
So I've been tying to heal my gut (seen the thread?) since DEcember. it's so much better but still not gone. I think it'll be a long battle. I have probably had candida for more than 10 years. I just didn't know all my sysmptoms pointed to that.
So no sugar, dairy and grains for me.... :-( Lots of enzymes, probiotics and garlic and animal fats.
but it's worth it. Right now I have only minor rashes on my fingers and rarely itchy. I can handle water and even non-natural soap in moderation. I only use coconut oil to moisturize after I have to wash hands a few times (diaper duties) Before the diet I could not put my hands in water, had the worst time changing diapers, rubber gloves made me itchy, I used to moisturize which gave me staph infections.
I have high hopes that I'll be able to kill off the fungi which is not really a fun guy







to live with.


----------



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi everybody. My daughter has really bad eczema. I decided to put her on an elimination diet and the first target was milk/dairy. It's now been 3 weeks today and her eczema is still there - infact it has gotten so much more worse. I had thought it was her body detoxifying, but I'm pretty sure I read on this thread or another one that 3 weeks is the amount of time to wait, and if it's still there, to move on. The thing is, I haven't changed any other part of her diet, except subsituting the milk/dairy (I HAVE to have a exact substitue for daycare) with soy milk and soy cheese slices. My question is - should I keep her on the milk/dairy elimination longer? Or should I try soy next since that's the only change? Or just book an appointment with an allergist? ANY help is appreciated!


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

I am finally posting to this thread. I have had dry skin and now ecsema all my life. My mom says I was born with dry skin








In my 20's I worked in a deli and on came the serious ecsema. First on my fingers and the knuckles on the backs of my hands, then my inner elbows, behind the knees...
now it is on my inner thighs. It has been particularly bad this summer. I have had really itchy nad painful hands for about 4 months and the inner thighs flared up about 1-2 months ago. I have been using Ucerin lotion (though not very regularly) and that seems to relieve the itching/pain a bit, but I haven't really done much else. In my 20's I was given TAC cream, but that stuff is really bad.

So, here i am, posting in desparation. I, too, have a hard time in water. SOme days, even putting on gloves to wash or do dishes hurts. I haven't tried any diet elimination. I am wondering where to start. I haven't had chance to read thorugh this thread or anything else to help me. So, any suggestions on where to start??
I am also wondering about the rash my 17 mo. dd has on her mouth/chin area (sometimes with little satellite bumps on her cheeks). She nurses and it seems overnight it dries up and looks better, but after ea day of nursing nad drool in this heat, it looks awful. People always let me know she has a bit of a dirty mouth







I have the joy of saying, no, that's a rash...)

Thanks for this thread. I will try to read it more when i ge the chance.

Itchless painfree days to you all!


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Star*
Hi everybody. My daughter has really bad eczema. I decided to put her on an elimination diet and the first target was milk/dairy. It's now been 3 weeks today and her eczema is still there - infact it has gotten so much more worse. I had thought it was her body detoxifying, but I'm pretty sure I read on this thread or another one that 3 weeks is the amount of time to wait, and if it's still there, to move on. The thing is, I haven't changed any other part of her diet, except subsituting the milk/dairy (I HAVE to have a exact substitue for daycare) with soy milk and soy cheese slices. My question is - should I keep her on the milk/dairy elimination longer? Or should I try soy next since that's the only change? Or just book an appointment with an allergist? ANY help is appreciated!

our visit to the allergist was useless. allergy tests aren't reliable until a child reaches at least 5, sometimes even 9 yrs of age. i didn't start to have success until we started seeing a naturopath. in your area, naturopaths are likely licensed so you can probably get waivers for daycare with a note from the ND (and probably an MD as well, but they don't generally know much about nutrition). NDs aren't licensed here, so i have to get my MD on board as well.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Star*
Hi everybody. My daughter has really bad eczema. I decided to put her on an elimination diet and the first target was milk/dairy. It's now been 3 weeks today and her eczema is still there - infact it has gotten so much more worse. I had thought it was her body detoxifying, but I'm pretty sure I read on this thread or another one that 3 weeks is the amount of time to wait, and if it's still there, to move on. The thing is, I haven't changed any other part of her diet, except subsituting the milk/dairy (I HAVE to have a exact substitue for daycare) with soy milk and soy cheese slices. My question is - should I keep her on the milk/dairy elimination longer? Or should I try soy next since that's the only change? Or just book an appointment with an allergist? ANY help is appreciated!

Soy is also high on the list of allergens. It could be that she is sensitive to soy and when you gave her so much more in her diet her body reacted. Poor thing! I am about to book an appt with an applied kinesiologist, sometimes they can be helpful with allergy related problems.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

I agree with the applied kinesiologist...they can be helpful so long as they practice the allergy testing. my chiro does ak for sports injuries etc..but not the allergies...







..I was totally bummed..


----------



## wryknowlicious (Apr 19, 2006)

UPDATE:

BagBalm is working very very very well as a treatment.
So far almost all of the redness is gone, itchyness is about completely elliminated, and some of the rough but not red yet patches have lost roughness.

It stains clothes and is pretty thick - but it;s working and providing Isabella some major relief.
I am rubbing some in 2x's a day plus laying it on thick at night and covering the areas with pads or toeless socks.


----------



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets*
in your area, naturopaths are likely licensed so you can probably get waivers for daycare with a note from the ND

What would the waiver be for? Sorry, I don't understand.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wryknowlicious*
BagBalm is working very very very well as a treatment.

Where would I find BagBalm? My daughter's is getting so bad that it's now bleeding pretty bad when she scratches.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

any corner store drug store will have bag balm...if not..the veteranarian shop might...it is used on cows udders...hehe


----------



## wryknowlicious (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Star*

Where would I find BagBalm? My daughter's is getting so bad that it's now bleeding pretty bad when she scratches.

I got this can from the general store in a (very) small town in Mass. when I was 12.
So it lasts a loooooooooong time. lol.
But i am looking for a new one now since obviously I'm using alot on DD nad am scraping the bottom.

I found some at walgreens. it was $7.99.
here is the bag balm website.
http://www.bagbalm.com/
and here it is at walgreens
http://www.walgreens.com/store/produ...0&id=prod10744
at riteaid
http://www.drugstore.com/products/pr...-PLST-0-SEARCH
hmm they have it for $6.79 w. free shipping.


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

I looked up the ingredients in Bag Balm and they look a bit iffy. One is listed under a pesticide...

Here's a good article: Epinions.com

I'm not saying you should stop using it. Heck, if it helps than who cares! I'm pregnant, so I'm very cautious about what I put on my skin because it eventually gets into your bloodstream. So I thought I would post that, just in case.


----------



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

I looked everywhere for the Bag Balm but couldn't find it. I'm in Canada and I'm wondering if it's even available here.







I doubt the free shipping at the Riteaid site is to Canada.


----------



## wryknowlicious (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be*
I looked up the ingredients in Bag Balm and they look a bit iffy. One is listed under a pesticide...

Here's a good article: Epinions.com

I'm not saying you should stop using it. Heck, if it helps than who cares! I'm pregnant, so I'm very cautious about what I put on my skin because it eventually gets into your bloodstream. So I thought I would post that, just in case.










Oh I understand. I was super cautious when pregnant also.

We;ve bene using bag balm for cuts scrapes ans chaps in my family since before my grandfather was born. on ourselves and our animals.
it just didn't dawn onme to try it for this untill a few weeks back..

and yr right - it works







'm using it.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Hmmm I totally remember Bag Balm as a kid. I'll pick some up. You know it's gotten totally trendy now! We use Burts Bees Rescue Ointment for cuts/scrapes and LOVE it. But, I bet Bag Balm would work well on eczema as long as they're not out in public w/its lovely scent.

Re: honey, I just used the regular store honey we had on hand. I bet raw would be better but the regular worked great for us.


----------



## mahinas_mommy (Mar 7, 2006)

Just wanted to say that I am having success with raw garlic and EPO.
Each night and before naps, I lightly smash a clove of garlic, rub it on the eczema, (it hurts!), then apply EPO and put a sock on her arm to keep the moisture in and keep her from scratching it.
Her healthy smooth pink skin is coming back! WOo HOo!

Also, since getting such good advice off this thread and others, we've both been taking EPO, cod liver oil, probiotics, multivits. Also, I am cleansing, and she is on a children's liquid formula to cleanse the liver and support the immune system.

So glad I came to MDC instead of heading to the doctor.









Thanks everyone!


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Wow....I mustve missed reading about rubbing raw garlic on eczema! Ill have to try it!

EPO is wonderful. I take it for PMS and have used it in the past to clear up rosacea on my face. It truly is a miracle!


----------



## mahinas_mommy (Mar 7, 2006)

Yup, EPO is has really helped me in the past with various issues too. It's amazing how well all the natural remedies work if we try them!


----------



## Swirly (May 20, 2006)

For the eczema, do you take the EPO or rub it on? Where do you buy it if you rub it on the skin (caplets are too $$ to do that, for my budget).

Also, is there anywhere I can buy calendula online, that you all kow of?

My eczema started getting better and is now worse than ever, only in different spots. My dermatolgist kept talking about my "dry skin", which is insane , as it isn't dry - just red, raw, and bumpy!!! I hate doctors


----------



## bendmama (Sep 15, 2006)

New to this group and hoping to share our success with a mild soap....
My 5 year old started having eczema when he was a toddler.
We've tried lots of products; (Bag balm, Gentle Naturals Eczema Baby Wash, Aveeno); Herbal remedies (red clover tea, lavender); Diet restrictions (dairy, wheat, gluten). Nothing seemed to help. So we reluctantly gave in to a Rx of Elidel. After a few applications and lots of discomfort I quit using it. I noticed it flared up a lot after baths and washing hands, so when I came across a soap a vendor was selling at a local craft fair, I had to try it.

Hemp Soap made by Oregon Trail Soap Company
It contains glycerine, hemp oil and shea butter and it works for us!!
I get it online at: www.oregontrailsoapco.com or by phone 503-329-9554

My son bathes and washes his hands daily with no more dry patches, red spots, terrible itching or any of that. I order several bars at a time and cut it into smaller pieces for Grandmas house, school and keep it in my purse.
I know stress and your diet tend to flare up eczema, but our major contributing factor appeared to be all the junk in the soaps.
I hope this brings some relief to you too.....


----------



## mahinas_mommy (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendation about the Hemp Soap! I'm going to add that site to my favorites!
Also, I'm just updating again on our progress, or in this case, lack thereof...
I was really keeping up with the cod liver oil last week, and both of us were clearing right up. Leilani's healthy skin was coming back, nice and smooth, and we both were doing the happy dance, after I explained to her that she had helped heal herself!!
Then, I didn't realize it, but over the weekend, I neglected to give her CLO for 3-4 days. Bam, the itchy patches are back with a vengeance. I feel so bad. I am just going to have to make the CLO part of our routine. I think the garlic is helping to ward off the secondary infections, but boy does it hurt!!!


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

This is not NFL, but just want to share that after about 1 mo of using elidel and zyrtec, I am AMAZED. We had tried zyrtec before and it did help but not this much, so I credit elidel with the dramatic improvement. He is actually sleeping thru the night now. Allllllllllllllll the way thru the night.









Also not NFL, but the new ped swears that Crisco is the best moisturizer on the planet. :yuck:







: Cheaper than vanicream, that's for sure.

And on the topic of supplements, I manage to get T to eat CLO several times a week via waffle or pbj, but haven't figured out anyway to consistently get probiotics into him.


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

:

I'm battling it for the first time in my life this year. ??? Lots of wonderful ideas in this thread!! Thank you mamas!


----------



## mahinas_mommy (Mar 7, 2006)

Swirly-
I use the gel caps of the EPO. I got a good deal on a larger container, and since I'm only using it on DD's arms and my hands, it hasn't been too expensive.
When I get home I can get you the brand name if you want. The lady at the health food store said that it was so much cheaper because it's a company out of Canada, and they fairly new and more efficient at what they do. (Don't know why...but I'll take the lower price!)


----------



## mahinas_mommy (Mar 7, 2006)

*Bump*
How are we all doing?


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.labouroflove.org/health-&...ion-treatment/

great article on eczema, also suggests relationship between "leaky gut," mom's diet, and ezcema... I'm more and more convinced of this. My dd had severe ezcema at age 5 mo which was only relieved by dietary changes in me... slowly I slipped back into eating lots of sweets and now (age 2 yrs) she is having tooth decay problems. I have candida, with bloating, etc... so I'm not absorbing minerals well and my bm is probably of poor quality...


----------



## bonberi (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks for that link, sarahariz. I've been thinking of trying enzymes for myself and dd, and that gave me the extra shove I needed. Does anyone have any enzyme recommendations!


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guerrillamama* 
This is not NFL, but just want to share that after about 1 mo of using elidel and zyrtec, I am AMAZED. We had tried zyrtec before and it did help but not this much, so I credit elidel with the dramatic improvement. He is actually sleeping thru the night now. Allllllllllllllll the way thru the night.









Also not NFL, but the new ped swears that Crisco is the best moisturizer on the planet. :yuck:







: Cheaper than vanicream, that's for sure.

And on the topic of supplements, I manage to get T to eat CLO several times a week via waffle or pbj, but haven't figured out anyway to consistently get probiotics into him.

GM I'm so happy to hear that you are seeing good results!
(I'm thinking of going to my ped for zyrtec after all we've been through)

probiotics: I would open the capsule and shake it into yogurt or a smoothie or mix it into his oatmeal or muesli


----------



## amazonMama (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm new to the group and so relieved to find some to commiserate with..and bounce ideas off! Your suggestions/remedies have been so enlightening!! Based on what our ped said I thought we were at the end of our rope (besides trying a steriod creme which I refuse to do), so seeing all the great results many of you are having gives me hope.

Actually 3 of my DC have eczema. My oldest Ds (4 yrs) has winter eczema dry and itchy on his legs (he also battled with a recurrent weepy rash behind his ear and in his diaper when he was an infant that I now realize was eczema...we found nothing to work on it, but it thankfully finally went away!!!) His legs respond REALLY well to Eucerin replenish, but only if we use it faithfully otherwise it just comes right back and this winter is starting out worse than last with it creeping up his thighs.

My youngest DD (6mo) also has it dry/scaly and itchy on her forehead and her poor bald scalp. It has been there since we met (she's soon to be adopted







) when she was 2 mo old. We also use the Eucerin on this but it doesn't seem to touch it. And we've used a chamomile cream and even tried a hypericum (St. John's wort) cream from the ped neither of which seemed to make a difference.

Now both of their cases kinda live in the shadow of my youngest Ds's eczema(also 6mo














. Its all over his face. Mostly his forehead and into his hairline and the sides of his face (the skin between his eye and his ear). But when he has a flare up it covers his eyelids, under his eyes and his cheeks some too. He scratches till he bleeds then even had a bout with impetaigo. I feel so miserable that I can't do anything. We switched to soy formula and that was no better than the milk. Now he's on a pre-digested hypoallergenic formula that is neither milk/nor soy. The ped said to give it 3 or 4 weeks. Today is week 3 and still no relief! None of the above mentioned creams have worked on him either. I am excited to try some of the ointments/creams/oils mentioned by you wonderful mamas and I'm so glad I'm not alone in my frustration!

Thanks for offering hope!
Jen


----------



## Arts Therapist (Jun 26, 2006)

Try Kukui Nut Oil or Kukui Oil from Hawaii for eczema. It works well.


----------



## dkenagy (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm so glad to find this thread. I actually came to MDC tonight with the express interest of starting an eczema thread... I was surprised to find this thread.

My DD (2 yo) started out with a rough, red patch on her right knee around 6 mo. Since she had just started crawling, we thought it was rug burn. After a month of making sure her knees were covered at all times, we realized it wasn't. By the time she was a year old, (and still EBF), we had tried everything we could think of and she was just developing new patches (left knee and both elbows). We took her to a derm who prescribed protopic. We used it sparingly for about 2 mo before I found out about the cancer link... then I promptly tossed it. Meanwhile we were slathering her with aveeno lotion and washing her only with cetaphil, but the patches were getting worse and worse and spreading. So we took her to an allergist. They did the horrible skin-prick test







and came up with NOTHING... no reaction to the 16 food and environmental allergens tested. He prescribed hydroxyzine to quell the itching that keeps her up nights (and leaves her bleeding)... we've continued with that PRN... whenever she is itching so badly that she cannot sleep at all. He also prescribed a cortisone cream during the week and Elidel on the weekends. I flip-flopped that and did Elidel during the week thinking I was sparing her from the wicked cortisone... little did I know that I was spreading more cancer-cream all over my poor baby!! So we stopped all the creams. We are down to a thick slathering of aveeno morning and night. During the past week, we have been eliminating wheat. Even though she's not "allergic" to it, I think she is showing several indicators that she's sensitive to gluten.
We need something to clear these horrible spots up!! I'll be reading here with great interest!


----------



## dumpsterdivamama (Nov 8, 2004)

First, though...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bendmama* 

Hemp Soap made by Oregon Trail Soap Company
It contains glycerine, hemp oil and shea butter and it works for us!!
I get it online at: www.oregontrailsoapco.com or by phone 503-329-9554


This seems like an advertisement to me... only 1 post. Fishy.

Anyways, I have a 4yo dd who has suffered with excema since she was tiny, mostly in the winter, and I had found a few products that worked for her if I use them religiously, until this year. She has it worse than ever, and no matter what I do, she is burning and itching.
I've known she has a dairy intolerance (behavioral symptoms mostly - she stopped tantruming entirely when we took her off cow's milk at 2), however I haven't eliminated *all* dairy since yogurt/kefir/cheese don't seem to make her react like the straight milk does.
So, with fear and trembling, I feel I should try eliminating all dairy... But I am so overwhelmed by that, making sure we catch every little bit of dairy, reading ingredients, etc... right?

Can any mom who's gone down this road tell me how you did it or a good resource/website that explains exactly how you do an elimination diet, how long, when to reintroduce, etc...

OK, one more question... dd has had a blood allergy test, just a blood draw at the hospital and they did a screen, which came up with nothing... is all the prick testing really that much more effective?? I'd rather not subject her to that, but it would be worth it if it helps us find the culprit.

Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!!
Jenny


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dumpsterdivamama* 
First, though...

This seems like an advertisement to me... only 1 post. Fishy.

Anyways, I have a 4yo dd who has suffered with excema since she was tiny, mostly in the winter, and I had found a few products that worked for her if I use them religiously, until this year. She has it worse than ever, and no matter what I do, she is burning and itching.
I've known she has a dairy intolerance (behavioral symptoms mostly - she stopped tantruming entirely when we took her off cow's milk at 2), however I haven't eliminated *all* dairy since yogurt/kefir/cheese don't seem to make her react like the straight milk does.
So, with fear and trembling, I feel I should try eliminating all dairy... But I am so overwhelmed by that, making sure we catch every little bit of dairy, reading ingredients, etc... right?

Can any mom who's gone down this road tell me how you did it or a good resource/website that explains exactly how you do an elimination diet, how long, when to reintroduce, etc...

OK, one more question... dd has had a blood allergy test, just a blood draw at the hospital and they did a screen, which came up with nothing... is all the prick testing really that much more effective?? I'd rather not subject her to that, but it would be worth it if it helps us find the culprit.

Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!!
Jenny

I don't post much here but I am over at the Healing the Gut Tribe a lot and
have a couple of suggestions. If you eliminate all dairy it will take up to a month to fully get out of her system. You need to learn how to read food labels very carefully. Have you researched enzymes at all? I just got done reading Karen DeFelice's book 'Enzymes for Autism' and it was an eye opener. I really cannot recommed it enough.!!!I wish I had read it before I went the dietary changes route (I am doing SCD for a yeast infection that is causing DS's eczema.) Don't be scared off by the title, I am not implying that your child has autism. Here is the website with information about enzymes:
http://www.enzymestuff.com/
You might try an enzyme to specifically break down casein first before trying to cut it out of the diet. If you think she is sensitive to gluten also the enzymes may help.


----------



## dumpsterdivamama (Nov 8, 2004)

Whoa. Thank you so much for that information! I just looked briefly over that website and am in system overload, LOL! I know nothing about enzymes, and will definitely do my research!! Thanks!


----------



## dkenagy (Jun 25, 2004)

Okay, wise mamas... need help!
We've been wheat-free for over a week now and her eczema is getting WORSE?? What is going on? I have been carefully scrutinizing every morsel that crosses her lips and I haven't noticed an increase in any other food group, either.
I'm at a loss. The "bots" (spots) as she calls them are getting worse: bigger and crustier and itchier... I just hate that I feel like there's nothing I can do for her. Since the appearance of the first spot at 6 mo, my poor girl has never been itch-free. she's now sporting bandaids on the inside of each wrist and on her left ring finger... without them, she scratches right through the skin till the area looks like ground meat!!








Please help. what else can I do? Keep her slick with aveeno lotion just ain't cutting it.
PS- the very worst, crustiest patch is on/around her eye


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

dkenagy - i suggest reading the "healing the gut" cheat sheet and then joining us over there. a no-wheat diet might not be the best way - maybe you need enzymes, maybe you need to really modify the diet, etc. we're really friendly and helpful in the HTG tribe







.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

: Taking notes, ladies! I just found out today that I am dealing with eczema. I have a pretty bad case of it on my feet, and it's been around for at least 5 years. I'll be back when I have more time later to read the rest of the thread.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Any many mamas here opted to get rid of their pets to try and help with the eczema? If yes, did it help significantly?

I feel like I am grasping at straws here, I have changed my diet and DS's eczema has only gotten worse. We are trying craniosacral therapy right now and from here I don't know what to do next.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

I dont think Id ever get rid of any of my pets, but I have banned them from dds room. I also throw her stuffed animals in the dryer (or freezer) once a month to kill dust mites etc. Keeping the room vacuumed as much as possible and the sheets washed frequently.

Dds eczema is a thousand times better than it was last year (her first year with it). I think its a combination of lubricating the outside of the skin as well as the inside of the body with omega fattys.

Im in massage school right now, and have had some cranial sacral work myself, its quite powerful, not to be underestimated! Ive also heard alot of good things about chinese herbs.

good luck


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkenagy* 
Okay, wise mamas... need help!
We've been wheat-free for over a week now and her eczema is getting WORSE?? What is going on? I have been carefully scrutinizing every morsel that crosses her lips and I haven't noticed an increase in any other food group, either.

Most likely wheat isn't the culprit. Have you tried eliminating other foods like dairy?

When my dd had ezcema at age 5 mo, she was exclusively breasfed. The ND I went to said I should eliminate wheat, dairy, and eggs from my dite for 2 weeks and if one of those was the culprit, I'd see an improvement. Well, there was no improvement--if anything, it was worse! Several months later, I went on a strict elimination diet... I took out chocolate, sugar, dairy eggs, gluten, tree nuts, anything processed, etc. After a month her skin was sooo much better... and when I rechallenged I found out diary and chocolate were the culprits. Dairy takes at least 2 weeks to get out of one's system-some say longer.

Now, I also believe yeast (candida) in my system and hers' too, was part, if not all, of the problem. I think I posted this link earlier, but here it is again: http://www.labouroflove.org/health-&...ion-treatment/

Unfortunately, I did not stay on my no sugar diet! Now we are battling tooth decay. I just found out that the bacteria that causes tooth decay feeds on yeast-they have sort of a symbiotic relationship.


----------



## bonberi (Feb 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolansmum* 
Any many mamas here opted to get rid of their pets to try and help with the eczema? If yes, did it help significantly?

I feel like I am grasping at straws here, I have changed my diet and DS's eczema has only gotten worse. We are trying craniosacral therapy right now and from here I don't know what to do next.

Nolansum,

We did get rid of our two cats and our dog. It was recommended by the homeopathic practitioner that we were seeing at the time. My husband and I both have a history of eczema, allergies, and asthma, and the dr said that dd's chances of stopping the allergic train and her NOT moving on to asthma were greatly decreased with the pets in the house. It was one of the hardest decisions that we've ever had to make, but just looking at our dd's bloody, weepy, ravaged skin made it a no-brainer. Luckily, our pets went to loving homes with people that we know and trust. Our dd's eczema made a turnaround (slow, but dramatic) after the pets left us. We are certain that the pets were affecting her, as she flares after playing with dogs if we don't wash her hands and face right after, and she flares after being anywhere near cats.

We love our pets dearly, and we miss them terribly (especially since the kitty-boys are not here to catch mice this winter!!







). Our dd is dog CRAZY (must run in the family), so we hope that she's able to tolerate a hypo-allergenic breed eventually. We'll wait until after the babe-in-planning is here and demonstrates whether or not allergies will be a problem. I'm hoping that by clearing myself of digestion issues that the next child will have a leg up on this whole mess.








Nolansum, this is so hard. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey Mama's, I haven't read this whole thread, but could someone ease my mind a little?
Dd1, who will be 7 in Feb. has a large red ring around her anus. I noticed it the other day during a routine tick check & it was fairly faint, but I just noticed it again as we were getting into the shower. I have severe tick/Lyme paranoia & this looks so much like a bull's eye with her anus being the center. The ring is about 2.5 inches in diameter & is lighter in the inner circle, with a darker red ring.

Could it be yeast? Help.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

sounds like an allergy ring to me....how are her stools?


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Hmmmmm, they're as they usually are, formed but not too hard, medium dark in color. I was trying to think of different things she's eaten lately & two times it was something overly sweet (like when Daddy took her out & let her order Belgium waffles with strawberry sauce, syrup, whipped cream & jelly














& both times she also drank pasteurized milk, we only drink raw at home & they don't eat out often.

So, sugar=yeast or pasteurized milk=allergy........?


----------



## 63977 (Sep 14, 2006)

I have dyshidrotic eczema. I looked it up on wikipedia, and the symptoms match exactly. I didn't have it as a kid. I actually grew into it around 18 years old. I know my working conditions don't help. I work with food, so I have to constantly wash my hands. Plus, one of our cleaners is a chlorine based sanitizer.


----------



## MN&Ksmama (Dec 8, 2006)

Well, This is my first post after lurking off and on for a while.Thanks so much to all the mamas who have helped me through this ordeal.Yalls stories really made me feel not so alone.Heres my story.

My 2 1/2 year old developed eczema last summer. We tried all the creams, oils and even OTC hydrocortisone. None of them helped, so we eliminated dairy from her diet. No Changes.

Then I saw somewhere on the web that the culprit is usually your childs favorite comfort food.I thought about it and that girl would eat a PBJ with a glass of soymilk for every meal if we let her.So, we eliminated soy entirely from her diet and the rash began to clear up.I went ahead and eliminated peanuts as well and it cleared up completely!

About a week later, She got her hands on a PBJ at my mother in laws- and WHammo! Her rash return full force within a couple of hours. This time it was the worst I had ever seen it. My mother in law helped me to take her to a dermatologist the next day. What a waste of time and money. She gave me scripts for a cortizone cream and a syrup to help her sleep. I did not fill them and instead went back to eliminating those 2 problem foods. The doc was not at all interested in the elim diets or that there might be connection at all. Just gave me some bandaids.

I am happy to report that my little girl has soft smooth skin again and her behavior has drastically improved. We use california baby calming cream 2 x a day and do not use any soaps on her skin.Hope this helps someone else!


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Star* 
I looked everywhere for the Bag Balm but couldn't find it. I'm in Canada and I'm wondering if it's even available here.







I doubt the free shipping at the Riteaid site is to Canada.

Lee Valley Tools carries it & ships in Canada, but not for free; my orders have always been $10 to ship, but they were boxes about the size of two shoe boxes. Just the Bag Balm might be less.

http://www.leevalley.com/garden/page...55&cat=2,42551


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi there--I need to go back to read, but DS and I belong here. He has a bad patch on his ankle/foot, and I have it on the insides of my arms and on the backs of both hands.

Will do a proper intro once we read a bit! Just wanted to say hi and thanks for all the info!

--Adrienne


----------



## Preslie (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry for my lurking...But now i've actually got a question I can't already find an answer to!

DD is 6 mo. old, she just got over the chk. pox and also suffers from mild-moderate excema. However, in conjuction with the pox/excema, she now has developed impetigo, which i've been told is more to do with the excema than the pox. ANYWAYS- the Dr. suggested "fucidin" antibiotic cream to treat the impetigo, I refused, started doing my research and found that oil of oregano mixed with a carrier oil (i'm using grapeseed) 50/50 is way more effective-not to mention safer for DD.

Just wondering, how do you momma's deal with infected excema, how do you prevent impetigo from developing? Does the oil of oregano negatively affect the excema?? I'm desperatly trying to get rid of this awful rash-it's mostly behind her ears, it looks gross









P.S. I just started using "Betty's Own" multi-purpose cream, anyone know anything about it? it's from the health food store.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura_Kitten* 
i have Pompholyx (sp?) ~ mostly on my left hand, on my middle two fingers, but sometimes it spreads over both my palms.









stress is the biggest trigger for me. outbreaks are maddening.







: and toward the end of one, when my fingers are all crusty (sorry if this is TMI) i invariably get people who give me looks like i ought to be quarantined. blah. i want to shout at them, "It's not contagious!!"

i've been trying to find natural remedies for it for awhile but so far nothing. i'm in the process of making a rosemary tonic for it now...







:

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! I have had this all my life and NEVER knew what it was. I spent a year going to a dermatologist and at it's worse I had big ole holes in my nails! I was given creams and when that didn't work and the nail holes showed up I was given what I think was oral steroids. Whatever it was he was adamant I not be pregnant. He keep asking if I was sure I wasn't pregnant. (Hrm.... I had a miscarriage two years after that.. I wonder if it had anything to do with it.... ) Whatever the pills where, they got rid of it. BTW, this appeared right after dd#3 was born and lingered until she was about two.

Then when DD#3 was born I got it again. It wasn't as bad and went away on it's won. I don't even remember how long I had it, just that I had it again, how annoying.

DS is now four months old. A month ago it appeared yet again.







: I have been putting Tropical Traditions Baby Silk cream on it. It keeps it at bay if I remember to put it on there.. but I often forget.

When I was a kid I used to get this on my feet. I always though it was a heat rash and that I was "allergic" to shoes. I can only wear shoes that are leather, and I must wear sandles in the summer. I think this is what that was/is as well.

Anyway, the reason I came to this thread originally was because DS has a dry patch of skin on his forehead. Sometimes it is rashy and sometimes it is just dry. I have noticed when he nurses depending on what I eat, it gets red and rashy just after nursing. The rash will go away after awhile but the dry patch stays. I have cut dairy out for the most part.. well except butter and cheese







: but he still gets it. I am going to contact a farm nearby tomorrow about raw goats milk as my youngest DD is allergic to dairy (causes wheezing) and I want to get her off soy.

I will talk to my ND about this Pompholyx and see if she has any ideas and how to get rid of it. Thanks for giving me a name.


----------



## karin95 (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm glad to find this tribe. my son is 4.5 months old and has eczema all over his body. It's pretty severe on his face, where it's scaly, flaky, often raw and oozing. His arms, legs and torso just have patches and some bumps. And he has it on his scalp (cradle cap).

It started at 6 weeks with a small patch or 2 on his face, and then progressed from there. We are constantly attempting to keep him from rubbing his face, because he just rubs the skin off! It's very stressful for us. and, i can only assume, extremely uncomfortable for him!

We bathe him 2-3 times a day and then goop him up with Aveeno and also this olive oil based eczema cream.

We have taken him to a homeopath and he's on a remedy that seems to be having a positive effect.

We have prescriptions for Elidel and Zyrtec, but we don't want to use them. We used Benadryl once, but had a rebound effect from it, so forget that!

It's just so sad have to swaddle him to sleep when he doesn't want it, or hold his arms down so he won't hurt himself. I think it's interfering with his development because he spends so much time being itchy.

I hoped that he would outgrow it in a couple of months, but I keep reading this stuff about people having it their whole lives, or at least until they're 5 or 10 or teenagers. With his being so bad, I wonder if it'll recede or go away at all.









Any good stories of kids with severe eczema who outgrew it early on would be welcome.







As well as holistic ways to keep down the itching on his poor little face.


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

even bathing with just water can dry the skin, and 2-3 times/day for a kid who has bad excema is a lot, i think. i only bathe my toddler 2x/week, and we don't use soap unless he's super smelly.

Is your son bf'd? If so, have you considered that he might be reacting to something in your diet? If he's ff'ed, he may have sensitivity to the dairy or soy content, or something else even, in the formula.

We like cocoa butter and Aquapohor for regular lotions, and we do use a steroid cream if it's getting out of control, b/c his excema is environmentally triggered and I can't keep him out of the grass in the springtime! I do wish we had some less chemically-based options, but when it comes to my kids' skin cracking open and bleeding, I'll do what I have to do.


----------



## karin95 (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bdavis337* 
even bathing with just water can dry the skin, and 2-3 times/day for a kid who has bad excema is a lot, i think. ...
Is your son bf'd? If so, have you considered that he might be reacting to something in your diet?

There are 2 teams on this issue, it seems. One says only bathe 1-2x/week and the other says many times per day. We usually give him oatmeal bathes, and we lock in the moisture asap after the bath, so we think it's good for him. Most of the dermatologists I've heard have an opinion go with the 2x/day theory, so there we are. Plus, he enjoys it and it seems to help him feel better.

He's ebf and we did a whole allergy elimination thing already. His skin seemed to react to citrus and tomatoes, so we've cut those out. Soy also seemed to make him super gassy, so we're not eating that, either. Other than that, nothing made a difference. Sometimes he'll have a good skin day and we'll look back and say "hmm..we ate practically nothing but bread and cheese!" so it's not dairy.









Steroids, imo, just suppress the system, and make the problem go deeper. So we're not doing that. We haven't decided on the Elidel or the antihistamines. I don't like that you have to give the antihistamines constantly for them to work properly. Oy. I just want my baby to be happy.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karin95* 
He's ebf and we did a whole allergy elimination thing already. His skin seemed to react to citrus and tomatoes, so we've cut those out. Soy also seemed to make him super gassy, so we're not eating that, either. Other than that, nothing made a difference. Sometimes he'll have a good skin day and we'll look back and say "hmm..we ate practically nothing but bread and cheese!" so it's not dairy.









I have been off dairy since late Jan., and beef since March. DS's eczema and cradle cap cleared up around Easter. I have however continued to eat cheese and butter.

The other day I was craving a fresh strawberry shake. I had DH get me a small hoping that DS had grown out of his allergy a bit. Nope.. two days later cradle cap came back. Since the shake was a one time thing it cleared right up however.

So I just wanted to point out that your child COULD have a diary allergy but for some reason cheese and butter wont effect him/her.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Evening primrose oil and bifidobacterium.


----------



## karin95 (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
So I just wanted to point out that your child COULD have a diary allergy but for some reason cheese and butter wont effect him/her.

Thanks for that. However, we don't drink milk, and rarely have anything with milk in it (the occasional ice cream), so pretty much it's cheese, butter, yogurt.

His itchiness was so bad last night, it kept him up for a long time. Which meant I was up for a long time trying to keep him from scratching and flailing. It's sooo sad!


----------



## hmberhalter (Jul 27, 2005)

subbing in. i have a 22 month old who has mild eczema--dry patches behind his knees that almost never go away. he calls them his itchies, and he's pretty good about trying not to scratch them. i haven't had time to read all the posts in this thread, but i look forward to learning from all your experiences. we are vegan, so diary isn't an issue for us, and i don't think soy is. i haven't tried eliminating different fruits and veggies b/c my ped had told me that the patches would clear up when it got warm and not to worry about them. well, it's june, and they are as bad as ever. so i guess i better start looking into other causes besides cold weather! thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## cini (Mar 18, 2006)

karen95

Your son sounds exactly like my son was at 4.5 months, red, oozing, peeling, itchy, especially on his face. He is now 7 months and only in the last month have I noticed some major improvements. I'm not exactly sure if he is just starting to grow out of it or if all the stuff I am giving him is starting to help, I have never had a clear sign that something (elimination/rotation diets, supplements, efa's etc) made a difference. . Actually, this past month I have been cheating on my diet and he looks better than ever WTF!!

At the moment I have him on EPO, high vitamin cod liver oil, dairy free probiotics, digestive enzymes, a homeopathic remedy, acupuncture and I am avoiding the top 10 allergens in my diet. My homeopath suggested a bath with apple cider vinegar and epson salts, I have been doing that for 3 weeks and it really seemed to help with itching.

I just had some scratch tests done yesterday and milk, soy, eggs and cats came up positive! I don't understand these results as I had been very very careful to avoid milk, soy and eggs for months and there was absolutely no improvement in his skin. I don't know how accurate these tests are in such a young baby.

I also still swaddle him when he sleeps, I feel bad doing it but he will still scratch like crazy even though he looks better. My naturopath said not to worry about the swaddling hurting his development, she said in some cultures they swaddle until they are 2!!


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

'Blood chemicals link' to eczema

By looking at the blood chemicals that are present during peak scratching times, scientists may be better able to understand what causes eczema.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/6962450.stm


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

My 21 month old son has had eczema since he was 4 months old. We have tried MANY different diets and I thought I would share what has helped us finally gain control over it. I hope this helps someone...

We currently are GF/CF, soy free, egg free, nut free, seafood free. On top of all these restrictions we follow a low oxalate diet. Turns out some of his itchiness is caused by oxalates in foods. If you want more info on that find the yahoo group Trying_Low_Oxalates. He is very sensitive to sulfur in foods (cabbage, eggs, garlic) and his rash bubbles out of control with any sulpha medications or sulphite preservatives. He gets a strong probiotic: 150 billion CFU a day from VSL #3. I also limit his fruit intake and he has no sugar. He still nurses so I follow the same diet that he does. I believe many eczema sufferers are sensitive to foods and it takes perseverance to figure out which ones! We are very careful about all foods and supplements, we try one supplement or food at a time and only every 2 weeks. I am so sensitive to corn that a tiny bit of dextrose in a pill brought on eczema in my hands and horrible dryness during the summer months.

I bath DS daily using a chlorine ball filter. I add epsom salts (see:http://www.mothering.com/discussions...t-685026.html), sea salt (to help keep moisture in) and baking soda (to help balance body Ph). I use Vanicream on him when his skin is dry, emu oil . I have used steroid creams when it gets really bad, we use Atarax (antihistamine specific for food allergies) when he gets itchy and use the smallest dose that is still effective. An antibiotic cream when it gets infected. And what has helped immensely with the itching is a cream made with 1 teaspoon on NasalCrom, 1Tablespoon emu oil, and 4 oz of lotion. I really wanted to treat him naturally but it did not work and in the end I just had to treat the symptoms as best I could to help him get through.

Here is a pic of him at his worst:
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...s/DSCF2268.jpg
Here he is now:
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...s/DSCF2476.jpg


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

Help! Help! DD has been diagnosed with a form of eczema. It is patches of red, raised bumps and it is on her butt and back of thighs w/a bit on her hips. She scratches it non stop so it is scabby and gross. It started about a year and a half ago, she's five and a half now. So I have a few questions:

Could she have developed food allergies that are causing this? She never has had food allergy symptoms before this started.

What can I give her to help get rid of it? I was reading about flax seed oil earlier in the thread. Has anyone had any luck with that? What else can I put on it to help it not itch and get rid of it?

Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated. TIA!


----------



## salfree (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello folks,

I am a 34 yr old male and have had increasingly worsening exema for the past few years.
It was first noticed in 2001 after a bad sunburn. It layed low for some years (however, still present), but in around 2005 it began to get worse. First it was one spot, then another and another until I was innundated with uncomfortable and unsightly sores (I began to feel like a lepur). I had gone to a number of doctors and specialists all of which told me I had Psoriasis. I had known for some time that there was some link to the food I ate, but couldn't find the offending substances. When I told one of the specialist this, they told me to join a psoriasis support group and deal with my chronic condition. No doctor would believe it was food driven, No Dr. would help. My dermatologist even gave me a combo of a steriod cream and 3% salicylic acid.

I'm an adult with Exzema so severe it was diagnosed as psorisis by 3 specialists. The doctors simply didn't believe me when I told them it was related to foods in some way. My investigation took years and it wasn't till recently that I had enough "no" foods to link it with an actual substance (which I knew all along there had to be one common chemical). If anyone is interested in my daily tracking sheet, let me know ([email protected])

The story is long and I won't bore the folks here. Needless to say, I have finally (after years of experimentation and frustration) determined the source, salicylates and their mimics and some Oxalates (notably chocolate). If I had of realised this a couple of years earlier, I probibly wouldn't be so sensitive now.

My (only child) son is 2.5yrs and had very bad exzema as a small baby, it was easly cured (probibly best noted as treated) with a change in formula and salicylate reduced foods for breastfeeding mom. I fear that he may inhierit my condition, but if he does, I can teach him the treatment.

I joined a group and perscribe to a diet that primarily works for ADHD but eliminates the salicylate. If interested, the group is called the Feingold Association.

Good Luck,

Vaughan Martin


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

subbing

I'm awaiting C's non-diary probiotic shipment and her omega gummies. I'm hoping that will help her eczema. And hoping that will help her so she can sleep through the night. currently gets up twice a night.


----------



## free2be (Jan 18, 2007)

Subbing.

Hi, I have been battling excema since my dd was 2 weeks old. Now I am finally going to do the elimination diet. I am going to eliminate dairy and wheat and eggs and soy. I have a feeling she is allergic to wheat because she looooooves cheerios and almost all starches. I haven't read the whole thread yet but is there a website for gluten free cooking for toddlers? Do any moms have any recipes that they want to share? What do you feed your child while on the elimination diet.

It seems that I have to get so creative with our food intake now (I am doing the diet too because I'm still nursing).

Thanks and I look forward to reading the whole thread and getting to know you mamas.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

http://www.kidswithfoodallergies.org/recipes.html

here's a source for recipies


----------



## free2be (Jan 18, 2007)

thank mclisa!


----------



## bonberi (Feb 27, 2005)

free2be, New Morning makes an oat cereal like Cheerios called Oatios that is wheat free (has oats and rice, though). I find it in my local health food stores and food co-op.


----------



## chilliepepper (Oct 14, 2005)

Just subbing.







:


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salfree* 
The story is long and I won't bore the folks here. Needless to say, I have finally (after years of experimentation and frustration) determined the source, salicylates and their mimics and some Oxalates (notably chocolate). If I had of realised this a couple of years earlier, I probibly wouldn't be so sensitive now.









Dr. Feingold is definately onto something.
http://www.feingold.org/

www.enzymestuff.com has some info on this too ... many ASD kids are phenol and salicylate intolerant, so the best info is from that community.

A K2 deficiency, as well as imbalanced gut flora, are a couple of things which have been shown to cause the inability of the body to detox these foods chemicals. I'm sure vitamin and mineral deficiencies also play a role. Vitamin A is highly correlated with psorasis and gut inflammation too.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bonberi* 
free2be, New Morning makes an oat cereal like Cheerios called Oatios that is wheat free (has oats and rice, though). I find it in my local health food stores and food co-op.

Be careful with this... any high heat produced cereal (which means all boxed cereal) is hard to digest and contains toxins, as well as proteins and fats which have been damaged by the high heat extrusion process. Ditto for rice cakes and puffed cereals.

http://www.nourishingourchildren.org...ts/cereal.html

Much better to make your own oatmeal, preferable by soaking first to make more digestible. There are several companies offering certified gluten free oats, or Irish oats from Ireland are not contaminated with wheat from processing on same equip.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 







Dr. Feingold is definately onto something.
http://www.feingold.org/

www.enzymestuff.com has some info on this too ... many ASD kids are phenol and salicylate intolerant, so the best info is from that community.

A K2 deficiency, as well as imbalanced gut flora, are a couple of things which have been shown to cause the inability of the body to detox these foods chemicals. I'm sure vitamin and mineral deficiencies also play a role. Vitamin A is highly correlated with psorasis and gut inflammation too.

Ugg, this is definitely me. I've been slowly and progressively been developing a number of deficiency (K2, magnesium, ???), possible food sensitivies and gut flora issues, one of my symptoms is eczema on my hand and back of my leg. It's never been as bad as it is now. I try to manage it without steroids but right now I'm at the point that I'm desperate for some hydrocortisone cream. I also have adrenal fatigue so that's another complication to the picture. I'm so overwhelmed by all the "options" (deficiencies, salicylate/amine/oxilate sensitivity, gluten/wheat sensitivity, etc., etc.) that I don't even know where to start. I'm doing some fermented foods, trying to move to a more TF diet, enzymes, magnesium, vit. C, K2, fish oil, and getting back on my evening primrose. Even with this it's just getting worse. I guess I just wanted to whine to people who might understand. Thanks


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karin95* 

We bathe him 2-3 times a day and then goop him up with Aveeno and also this olive oil based eczema cream.



You can bathe him daily. My allergist recommended it because it lowered the bacterial count on the skin. You want to lotion your child up within minutes of getting out of the tub so as to seal in the water on the skin. You might also try adding in a bath oil. I think someone earlier mentioned a favorite.

We prefer vanicream as the lotion.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rachel J.* 
Ugg, this is definitely me. I've been slowly and progressively been developing a number of deficiency (K2, magnesium, ???), possible food sensitivies and gut flora issues, one of my symptoms is eczema on my hand and back of my leg. It's never been as bad as it is now. I try to manage it without steroids but right now I'm at the point that I'm desperate for some hydrocortisone cream. I also have adrenal fatigue so that's another complication to the picture. I'm so overwhelmed by all the "options" (deficiencies, salicylate/amine/oxilate sensitivity, gluten/wheat sensitivity, etc., etc.) that I don't even know where to start. I'm doing some fermented foods, trying to move to a more TF diet, enzymes, magnesium, vit. C, K2, fish oil, and getting back on my evening primrose. Even with this it's just getting worse. I guess I just wanted to whine to people who might understand. Thanks









I belong to a group on yahoo called Trying_Low_Oxalates. Many people there are following diets for your sensitivities. Careful of the fermented foods! I was doing SCD and ate tons, but I think some of the wild ferments did more harm than good, IMHO better to take a strong probiotic. (I take VSL#3).
Beth


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

My DD (4.5 mos) has had thrush for 2.5 months. I cut out all milk(did eat kefir yogurt and cheese and butter), wheat and sugar for about a month/six weeks and just started eating something off the 'no' list 1x/day the last week since her mouth has looked better, still not perfectly clear. *sigh*

I noticed today that she's got an area around her fontanel with what looks like small yellow scabs. She has long hair, and it's thickest there, so I think she's had it at least for a week, but I hadn't seen it.







About 2 weeks ago, I noticed behind her ears was a a little crusty, but thought that was related to neck cheese. That cleared up with Boudreaux's Butt Paste. She's been fussier too. She does not crying for long periods, well, about an hour some days, and she's waking up crying, and she's not a crier unless she needs something.

She gets very sweaty when she sleeps, but that's more on her temples and back, so that doesn't aggravate it so far as I know. As for baths, I bathe her 2x/week and after reading an article in a mag at library (Alternative Health/natural, I think, recent issue) about sodium lauryl/laureth sulfate causing early puberty, I've quit using all the baby soaps and have been using Kirk's Castille Bar. Her hair is so thick in that area that I am just not sure about what to try putting on it or just put stuff on and who cares if it washes out.

I wasn't careful how I added food stuff back in (got fed up with doing it







), so no idea what in particular caused it, or even how long she's had it. I feel terrible that I didn't notice. I have been giving her Primadophilus since the beginning of August. And I looove milk, so I have been drinking soy milk instead of cow's, but I don't think that bothered her.









I haven't read all the posts, but am subbing. I'm just frustrated and discouraged because I think we've got the thrush licked and then her mouth gets white patches on her cheeks again. And then I had plugged ducts, which thankfully cleared us quickly, but I'm so tired of always fighting something, YKWIM?

Sorry this got so long, just wanted to give you a little background. I have no idea where to start with what to do to deal with this. Just treating the thrush and avoiding eating everything (it seemed like) was exhausting. Now I eat something and it tastes funny (and not really good) to me. Did anyone else notice this with their elimination diets?


----------



## bonberi (Feb 27, 2005)

Nolansmum,

How did you find out about VSL#3? I had never heard of it before your post, but after Googling it, I am intrigued. Would you tell us more about your experience with it?

Thanks!

Terri


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bonberi* 
Nolansmum,

How did you find out about VSL#3? I had never heard of it before your post, but after Googling it, I am intrigued. Would you tell us more about your experience with it?

Thanks!

Terri

A lot of people on the low oxalate diet take VSL3 because it has bacteria that can help break down oxalates. It is strong-1 capsule is 100 Biliion CFU. I take up to 4 a day, DS takes 1 a day. This has been one of the most helpful of any supplements that we take. Any person with a damaged gut/poor digestion can be helped by probiotics. Check out the Healing the Gut cheat sheet for more about probiotics...


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I used coconut oil on her scalp and bathed her and combed it, then out more in and it's cleared up! I quit cheating and eating wheat/milk, too. And haven't had any soymilk, was getting tired of it anyway.

I didn't get it clear over in her part, so that was still yellow scaly, but put more on. After reading just some of the Leaky Gut stuff, I'm a little spazzed. But I'm gonna get her thrush cleared up one way or another. Sometimes I can be a bulldog.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

I haven't read through the thread completely (started a while back) so I don't know if this was mentioned already. Does anyone use Florasone Cream for their eczema? It was recommended by Randall Neustadter (sp?) for children's eczema.


----------



## Twwly (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi there, I am hoping some of you experienced Eczema mommas may be able to help me.

DS is 13mos and since birth he has had been prone to getting little pimples (itty bitty white head looking spots) with some redness on his right upper lip and his chin below. He does not seem to be very dry or itchy. But it has never totally gone away. They don't seem to be made any worse by dairy or wheat...

We went to see the Dr yesterday and she had no idea what it was. She thought it was maybe eczema, but couldn't tell me what eczema WAS, and she also told me if they have it as children they have it for life (Google has just told me 60-70% of children outgrow it). So I'm not too impressed with her info.

Does this sound like eczema?


----------



## mumkenna&lucas (Aug 29, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, but I am bringing it back to life







If there is a newer one, I am sorry!!

We just found out a few days ago that dd (4.5 years old) has exzema. I believe that she has had it for a while now. She has a "windburned" look on her face all the time! and complains about it itching and burining, her dr diagnosed her after mis-diagnosing it as impentigo. 6 weeks later and 2 medications later, her ped now says that it is exzema and gave her a steroid cream. I am very reluctant to use the cream so I am so glad to have found this thread..Her ped said that it was exzema, period that was it. Take the cream during flare ups. I was shocked to even find out that food could be a trigger! I am going to read through all the posts later! So I'll be back!!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

bumping.... fighting off what is hopefully a mild case here. dd is 9 months

will be back to go through this....

Jessica


----------



## bonberi (Feb 27, 2005)

Jessica,

Holler if you have any questions, many of use are still here!


----------



## chilliepepper (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok, well, since this has been bumped, I thought I would just check in too and let everyone know that I think we have ruled out food allergies. Three months ago our family moved from Florida to Maryland, and our two DS' eczema has completely cleared up. So I'm pretty sure it's environmental.

We've had a spell of very warm weather in the past week and they've both started to scratch a lot again. So I don't know if it's something that's started blooming here, or if it's simply the heat, or if it's that they would have been scratching all along but most of their skin was covered due to cold weather.

BUT even with the increased scratching in the past week, I haven't seen anything on their skin that really looks like eczema. So...


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bonberi* 
Jessica,

Holler if you have any questions, many of use are still here!

thanks, it looks much better today...

When things are looking good is there a better lotion to use to keep things from drying out?

I have been using sensitve California Baby (fragrence free)....
Or is it individual?

And what about soap? I've been usng a minimal amount (wash hands face -2 times a day, water if needed, and at bath only us CA Baby wash on her hair really).
For the 1-2 times a day we've used Castille= unscented in a foamer.

The dr suggested dove or caress I guess to be more moisturizing??? But the stuff I found stinks like a perfume stand-- uugh.

Thanks

Jessica


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

I think dd, 15 months, may have some patches of eczema. She has them on her elbows, the backs of her knees, and her lower back. Are these normal places for eczema? They are scaly and a little bit raised dry patches.

Our naturopath said that allergy testing at this age is really iffy, so that we should try an elimination diet with dd to try and identify food culprits, if any. Her eczema is really mild, but the patches seem to be spreading.

So, for those of you dealing with this--what do you eat? DD doesn't eat dairy, wheat, or beans at all--they all upset her tummy. If I cut out egg (which it looks like I should, at least for a couple weeks) then the only protein she'll be able to eat is meat.

Is it worth doing the elimination diet if the eczema is mild? Any advice will be GREATLY appreciated.

-meg


----------



## bonberi (Feb 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
thanks, it looks much better today...

When things are looking good is there a better lotion to use to keep things from drying out?

It does seem to be pretty individual. I buy SAHM-made lotion locally- the key ingredient for us is hemp oil.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
And what about soap? I've been usng a minimal amount (wash hands face -2 times a day, water if needed, and at bath only us CA Baby wash on her hair really).
For the 1-2 times a day we've used Castille= unscented in a foamer.

The dr suggested dove or caress I guess to be more moisturizing??? But the stuff I found stinks like a perfume stand-- uugh.

If the castille is working for you on the hands, then go with that.

We don't use any soap in the bath, and occasional CA baby sensitive wash for hair.

I don't know about caress, but dove has a sensitive bar. I use it myself on my hands when they break out (I get reactions from soaps in public restrooms).


----------



## bonberi (Feb 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meggles* 
I think dd, 15 months, may have some patches of eczema. She has them on her elbows, the backs of her knees, and her lower back. Are these normal places for eczema? They are scaly and a little bit raised dry patches.

Hi Meg,
Yep, this is typical toddler geography for eczema.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meggles* 
Our naturopath said that allergy testing at this age is really iffy, so that we should try an elimination diet with dd to try and identify food culprits, if any. Her eczema is really mild, but the patches seem to be spreading.

So, for those of you dealing with this--what do you eat? DD doesn't eat dairy, wheat, or beans at all--they all upset her tummy. If I cut out egg (which it looks like I should, at least for a couple weeks) then the only protein she'll be able to eat is meat.

Is it worth doing the elimination diet if the eczema is mild? Any advice will be GREATLY appreciated.

Gosh, I can't really say whether it's worth it for a mild case. Go with your gut- you know your baby best. If you do try an elimination diet, try to identify a few things that you think might be culprits. Try to think back to the month before the skin irritation appeared. What new foods did you introduce? Do you or your husband have any food sensitivities? Sensitivities are not directly inherited, but sometimes they do match up in parents and children, and it can be a good place to start.

As for what to eat, there is a lot of good info on these boards. Try the healing the gut tribe. The askdrsears web site has a good intro to elimination diets, too.

How are you dealing with the patches topically? We found that 20 minute slightly warm baths with baking soda or sea salt, followed immediately by lubing up with lotion and sliding on the jammies (if they stick, you've done it right







) was key.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

Thank you for replying bonberi.

It's frustrating to think about what could be causing the eczema because dd's interest in solids and feeding herself lots of different things has really taken off in the last couple of months. Some newer things that she's been eating more of are: corn, coconut, egg, and she has tried both dairy and wheat, but only a couple of times because she has bad gastrointestinal reactions to them. We also got a wool rug a couple of months ago. I spoke to a friend of mine that suggested it may be environmental, so while we don't use chemical products, we will switch her baby wash to the CA baby sensitive one, in addition to making sure we use only unscented products. I have used a variety of natural products on dd's patches, but my friend recommended using eurecin (sp?) cream, although I'm not sure how natural that is. Any recommendations for topical things are appreciated.


----------



## majorsky (Oct 31, 2005)

My 28-month-old DD seems to have recently developed eczema after drinking goat milk consistently for about 2 weeks. I've kept her completely off cow's milk and only just started her on goat milk because she didn't like the taste before. She's eaten goat cheese since she was probably 9 months old without any problems, but there seems to be a direct correlation between the goat milk and her stubborn rash.

Has anyone else encountered an allergy to goat milk but not goat cheese?

Kristin


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

I suppose it could be possible... cheese is going to be cultured..where as milk isn't.

It could be somethign entirely different as well. Corn, wheat, eggs, nuts...those are all high allergins.


----------



## majorsky (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl* 
It could be somethign entirely different as well. Corn, wheat, eggs, nuts...those are all high allergins.

Yeah, I considered that, but nothing else seems to be new in her diet. She does eat fresh corn and occasionally tortilla chips, she eats eggs regularly, and some wheat, along with peanut butter. But she's been eating all those things for a year or more with no new skin developments. The goat milk is the only new thing in her diet, I believe.

OTC hydrocortisone seems to help reduce inflammation and I'm going to pick up some Aveeno products (the safer ones listed on cosmeticsdatabase.com) at the store today. We'll stop the goat milk for a week and see what happens.

Kristin


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Found this gem. Need to read through it...

Pat


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Just thought Id post after so many years on this thread.

My dd is 8yo now, started having eczema at age 4, 1 yr after I weaned her.

Now she gets an occasional spot of it on legs arm or face, but it usually goes away with hydrocortizone cream. I dont like to use this, but she gets it so infrequently and i use a minimal amount......and its usually gone within 48hrs.

we have eczema on both sides of the family. My mom had it chronically very bad until age 18, then it went completly away for good. Her doctor at the time (1930's) used to xray her as a way of treating it. Didnt do that too many times.

my dh's sis had it bad in childhood, now gets an occasional spot like dd does.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

Both my sister and I have had eczema on and off for years. Since the birth of our children it's become worse. Her son, who just turned one, has also had it all over his body since he was about 3-4 months old. We've ended up going to a naturopath (for me and the baby) and have found a lot of improvement with homeopathics and identifying and avoiding sensitivities, mainly food but other environmental issues as well. I'm convinced that ultimately it is due to poor gut health. There are certainly many other factors which get mixed into the picture but that seems to be the main player, and the most controllable. My nephew's eczema has all but gone away with homeopathic support (poorly functioning immune system, parasites, viruses, food sensitivities, etc), his mom avoiding known allergen/sensitive foods in both their diets (which he'd never actually eaten since he was exclusively breastfed at the time), and chiropractic care.

Mine has improved quite a bit with the warmer, more humid weather but I've also noticed for the past few summers that when my seasonal allergies get intense, my eczema is more prone to flaring. I've just bought some probiotics from custom probiotics and am going to get serious about dealing with my gut health. Guess it's time to go back to the ND for an update on my health status and to get some direction about where to aim my will power (do I really need to avoid oats and bananas and...?).


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Pat


----------



## ericaz (Jun 10, 2003)

Pompholyx.








I'm seriously ready to cut my hands off.
I'm no stranger to candida and I'm assuming that's what's going on but I'm feeling so reluctant to do any heavy cleanses because I'm nursing. I've avoided topical steroids and have been doing everything under the sun that's natural. Nothing has worked thus far. I eliminated wheat/dairy for a few weeks and didn't see a huge improvement. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason - but I'm familiar with food sensitivities and know they can be delayed...

I just need to get this under control or I'm going to wake up one morning with bloody hands.









Any other sufferers have luck getting rid of this?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Found an informative site about Eczema!

*Magnesium, Hydrochloric Acid and Digestion* Magnesium is needed to reduce histamine levels. In the book Encyclopedia of Natural Medicine, the authors note that food allergies are usually associated with low hydrochloric acid levels and poor digestion. The authors' rationale for this is that low stomach acid leaves food undigested and fermenting in the intestinal tract. This fermentation causes gas, bloating and stomach upset, the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome. Undigested and fermented food causes the body to raise histamine levels, which produce allergic reactions. This is why people take antihistamines for allergies, to lower histamine levels.

Low stomach acid levels reduce levels of beneficial intestinal bacteria which is needed for absorption of magnesium. When lab rats are deprived of magnesium, a wide variety of studies have noted that they develop allergy like symptoms. Their ears turn red and they develop skin problems. Rats with magnesium deficiencies have increases in histamine levels. They also have raised levels of white blood cell counts. Mg deficiency has been implicated in allergies and allergic skin reaction in many studies on humans, too. Variations of allergies, skin allergies, and raised white blood cells have all been noted as features of many chronic disorders.

Stress stops the production of HCL. See, also, The Magnesium Web Page.
One method used to find out if you have a stomach acid insufficiency is to look at your fingernails or toe nails and see if there are vertical ridges or lines. If the lines are strong, then there is not only a stomach acid lack but also the body is too acidic with respect to the acid/alkaline balance.

http://www.eczema.net/hydrochloric.html

*If you drink before, during or after a meal, the HCl in your stomach is diluted and will inhibit or slow down digestion.*

Raw vegetables and fruits contain enzymes which helps to take the strain off our finite (limited) enzyme production ability.

Protein should be eaten first so that the HCl can work on them immediately. You can then eat vegetables, but do not eat any fruit (at that time). *Fruits cause an alkaline substance to be excreted which inhibits protein and starch digestion.*

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericaz* 
Pompholyx.









*Skin is a detox pathway.*

Food intolerances due to improperly digested proteins as a result of inadequate stomach acid, thus nutrient absorption issues, lead to damaged gut and immune problems long term.

Or improper microbial balance in the gut.

I'd explore environmental allergens also. Do you have a HEPA air filter in the bedroom, dust mite covers on the mattress and pillows, no animals or stuffed animals in the bedroom, windows closed to bedroom at all times to avoid pollens, grasses, tree allergen exposures?

GMO-corn is a difficult protein to digest for some (most?) children and adults. Corn is in EVERYTHING. Dairy exposure is everywhere. Here is a list of hidden diary: http://www.kellymom.com/store/handou...dden-dairy.pdf

Hidden corn: http://www.cornallergens.com/list/co...ergen-list.php

Here is a link with more information about eliminating airborne allergens: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...l#post12748820

I would do *whole food probiotics*, cod liver oil, magnesium, vit. C, zinc, coconut oil, bone broths, green juices. *Support the immune system.* The gut is 70% of our immune system. (Antibiotics _damage_ the microbial balance in the gut.)

Basically, you have to heal the gut to strengthen the immune system. Check out the "Healing the Gut-cheat sheet" at the top of the forum. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=434071

It all starts with nutrient-dense foods, effective digestion (with adequate stomach acid), absorption of nutrients (in the gut with balanced microbials), and detoxification of the chemical byproducts of foods and environmental toxins in the liver.

Start here about detox pathways: http://heal-thyself.ning.com/forum/t...bstacle-course

And here are a few informal videos about detox pathways: http://heal-thyself.ning.com/video/video

and here about evaluating digestion and stomach acid (beet "pink pee" test"): http://heal-thyself.ning.com/forum/topics/the-beet-test

This thread about Healing the Gut with Food: http://heal-thyself.ning.com/forum/t...-gut-with-food

Nutrient Dense Foods: http://heal-thyself.ning.com/forum/t...nt-dense-foods

Foods to Help Phase I and Phase II Detoxification:
http://heal-thyself.ning.com/forum/t...4160Comment655

check out *www.eatingcultures.com* to try and guess on some of your detox pathways, and figure out which nutrients will be important for you. And *www.detoxpuzzle.com* to identify some of your detox pathways, nutrient deficiencies/needs.

Try topical coconut oil. *Epsom salt baths* are the most important addition, imo. Daily.

I would eliminate dairy from your diet. Dairy is the most common source of dietary allergen (and mucus production). Here is a list of hidden diary: http://www.kellymom.com/store/handou...dden-dairy.pdf

Dh had something similar, without the severity in the photo (most of the time), classical homeopathy resolved it. Now we do gut healing alternatives and it is gone. (knockonwood)

HTH, Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Take a look at this cool online ebook I found about healing eczema! http://www.eczema.net/healing_eczema_book.html

Pat


----------



## ericaz (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey Pat,
Yes. I should know all of this. I used to be a Weston Price Chapter Leader.







:

I got off track. Far off track. It's partly psychological for me...I'm having trouble committing to a lifestyle change that would effectively prevent me from seeing food as wonderful and communal rather than something to be scared of.

I just got a call back from a local farmer telling me they now have fermented CLO in stock. So I'll be getting that this week. I don't have a HEPA filter, nor can I afford one in the foreseeable future. I truly think I need to work on this from the inside out - if I'm not in balance inside all sorts of things from the outside will bother me.

The eczema is only one way my body screams at me to heal. I've suffered from gut, urological and gynecological problems for years. My problem is that I've been chasing a cure rather than accepting that this is how it's going to be forever. No more chocolate. No more cocktails.









Btw, I used to take Magnesium in citrate form. Is that what you normally suggest for supplementation?


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

I need magnesium, and B vitamins and Iron (HGB was 10.5 just before I had surgery in June but it was 13 the day I arrived at the ER.) My problems were digestive too as I had my gallbladder removed for pancreatitis (as did my husband two weeks ago) We had suffered from gallbladder attacks for over a year... but the pancreatitis was it, we were done.

BTW.. DH ate three beats for dinner hours before going to the ER. The nurse asked me on day two how many he ate cause he was still peeing red. We thought that was normal. Interesting to know it is not. Our ND didn't even mention it wasn't normal.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericaz* 

The eczema is only one way my body screams at me to heal. I've suffered from gut, urological and gynecological problems for years. My problem is that I've been chasing a cure rather than accepting that this is how it's going to be forever. No more chocolate. No more cocktails.









Btw, I used to take Magnesium in citrate form. Is that what you normally suggest for supplementation?

Ok, I believe our gut creates our health. But, I don't believe we need deprivation.







We eat chocolate every day. Free trade, raw cacao, or 70% Green & Black. I like red wine. There are many alternatives. Choose sulfite-free organic. Choose potato vodka.









But, ya gotta get beneficial microbials.









I like whole foods for nutrients. Natural Calm is mag citrate. That is the preferred supplemental form, imo. Come on over to the Allergies forum or *Heal Thyself* to start a thread about You, we'd be glad to help identify detox pathways, nutrient deficiencies, where to start. http://heal-thyself.ning.com/

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
My problems were digestive too as I had my gallbladder removed for pancreatitis (as did my husband two weeks ago) We had suffered from gallbladder attacks for over a year... but the pancreatitis was it, we were done.

BTW.. DH ate three beets for dinner hours before going to the ER. The nurse asked me on day two how many he ate cause he was still peeing red. We thought that was normal. Interesting to know it is not. Our ND didn't even mention it wasn't normal.

Yes, the pancreatitis screams detox issues, also gluten issues, I've heard. Food folate is HUGE with pancreatic issues. Research a bit on the MTHFR gene variation. Basically about 50% of us have it in North America. And it is associated with a lot of health issues, cancers (esophagus, lung, breast, pancreas, liver, colon, ovarian), allergies, asthma, diabetes, blood clots, strokes, heart disease, miscarriages, etc. Food folate helps to address the deficiencies.

Pat


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Yes, the pancreatitis screams detox issues, also gluten issues, I've heard. Food folate is HUGE with pancreatic issues. Research a bit on the MTHFR gene variation. Basically about 50% of us have it in North America. And it is associated with a lot of health issues, cancers (esophagus, lung, breast, pancreas, liver, colon, ovarian), allergies, asthma, diabetes, blood clots, strokes, heart disease, miscarriages, etc. Food folate helps to address the deficiencies.

Pat

Well the pancreatitis was due to gallstone blockage.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
Well the pancreatitis was due to gallstone blockage.


Something comes before that.

http://www.articlesnatch.com/Article...Surgery/676534
http://www.mothernature.com/Library/...oks/21/113.cfm
http://ezinearticles.com/?Gallstones...ss?&id=2075982
http://herbalmedicine.suite101.com/a...for_gallstones

Basically, toxins overwhelm the liver, causing bile obstruction concerns. Detox and liver cleanses help prevent this, imo. (caution while nursing, pregnant or ttc)

Pat


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Something comes before that.

http://www.articlesnatch.com/Article...Surgery/676534
http://www.mothernature.com/Library/...oks/21/113.cfm
http://ezinearticles.com/?Gallstones...ss?&id=2075982
http://herbalmedicine.suite101.com/a...for_gallstones

Basically, toxins overwhelm the liver, causing bile obstruction concerns. Detox and liver cleanses help prevent this, imo. (caution while nursing, pregnant or ttc)

Pat

I was nursing until I went to the hospital for 5 days. DS is 2.5 so I wasn't all that heartbroken that he weaned while I was gone. Was getting kinda done anyway if you want to know the truth.

Now I am finally trying to clear up the Candida that I am sure I have. (Oh boy I had rashes all over two weeks after surgery.) The funny thing is I am under the care of an ND who didn't recommend much of that stuff for our gallbladder issues. I suffered with a 3 week attach last year and even had jaundice and she didn't recommend a lot of that stuff. Like I said.. DH and I have been trying for a year to clear things up....but it apparenlty wasn't working and I couldn't do a liver cleanse while nursing.

I think I might try one soon.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Unfortunately, the cynic in me has noticed a pattern that even ND's seem to Rx supplements that they sell, rather than whole foods. They can't control what patients eat, so why bother informing them, and most won't comply. So,









I'm not one for hard detox, especially with a history of mercury fillings or other allergy/intolerance/eczema issues already. It basically 'gets worse, before it gets better'. I'd rather see folks incorporate detox foods for natural healing and gut health balance.

Start here about detox pathways: http://heal-thyself.ning.com/forum/t...bstacle-course

And here are a few informal videos about detox pathways: http://heal-thyself.ning.com/video/video

and here about evaluating digestion and stomach acid (beet "pink pee" test"): http://heal-thyself.ning.com/forum/topics/the-beet-test

Foods to Help Phase I and Phase II Detoxification:
http://heal-thyself.ning.com/forum/t...4160Comment655

check out *www.eatingcultures.com* to try and guess on some of your detox pathways, and figure out which nutrients will be important for you. And *www.detoxpuzzle.com* to identify some of your detox pathways, nutrient deficiencies/needs.

*Epsom salt baths* are the most important addition, imo. Daily.

Consider starting a thread "About Me" in Allergies or Heal Thyself for individualized help.

Pat


----------



## JRoberge (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi -

I'm new and consider myself to be pretty experienced in the world of natural eczema care. I've been helping manage my son's eczema for the past four years and he's gone from head-to-toe severe eczema, to occasional small patches here and there. So, he's about 95% better. Here's what I did to help him:


Food eliminated (gluten, dairy, soy, corn, some tree nuts)
Temporarily eliminated tomatoes, strawberries, and red peppers as they aggravated his skin when it was horribly flared up.


Homeopathy: Dr. Reckweg 23, Homeodel 43 (both specifically for eczema)
Immunoplex by Moducare
Fish Oil (not sure if this has helped to be honest)
Probiotics (again, not sure)
Cod Liver Oil for vit A (also, not sure)


Soap nuts with tea tree oil for laundry.


ScratchMeNot mittens when itching is intense and scratching cannot be controlled.


Calendulis Cream for calming flare ups.
Manuka Honey Skin Cream for daily moisturizing
Nablus Olive Oil soap for hand washing and baths.

I write a blog about our journey with eczema, allergies, and asthma. "It's an Itchy Little World" I'm always looking for parents to share their story of what worked for them, so please stop by and say hello.


----------



## bostonmummy (May 11, 2011)

My 3 1/2 month old daughter started developing eczema on her cheeks about a month ago, so I quickly came here to find out what could be causing it and realized it was food allergies. I was already following a very strict diet free from gluten, dairy, soy and corn, but I realized I should try taking out eggs and peanuts. I've seen a significant improvement, especially when I started using shea butter all throughout the day to moisturize her cheeks. But it's not completely better, and I'm thinking I should try taking out all nuts (I was still eating almonds for snacks).

Here's my question: if the eczema is minimal but it seems like she's mildly allergic to additional foods aside from those I've already taken out, is this a reason to continue my efforts for perfectly clear skin? In other words, is eczema evidence that there's some deeper health issue going on that I would be exacerbating if I continue to eat foods that produce a little redness?

My diet is already limited because I have colitis (I can't eat anything raw or eat sweet potatoes or bananas or tomatoes, for example), and I'm concerned about getting adequate nutrition if I continue to take out foods. But having my daughter healthy is the most important thing!


----------



## JRoberge (Dec 3, 2012)

I would suggest you try to add some of the foods back in that you removed and watch for a reaction. If there is no reaction for a few days, then keep feeding that same food and no longer restrict it. Like you said, no need to restrict too much since you're already limited. It's not healthy for you or her. Then you can try some of the nuts - don't lump them all together, but try each nut. My son can tolerate some tree nuts and not others. Nuts are healthy and it's best to keep them in the diet.

Have you started her on a good dairy and soy free probiotic and fish oil supplement. I'd strongly suggest that as eczema is often linked with either a yeast overgrowth in the body or a leaky gut, which can both be helped with these supplements. So, yes. Usually eczema is an indication that the body is overly inflammed. Healing from within is crucial. But don't forget that external triggers can further irritate flared eczema. Moving to a natural laundry product like soap nuts may be a good idea.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi all!
My DD (almost 4yo) has had eczema since she was just a few weeks old. While I was nursing, I found (through an elimination diet) that her main trigger was eggs. Now, over time that has changed. She can now eat eggs without a flare-up, but too much fruit & she is an itchy, miserable girl. We found that coconut oil on her skin helps a lot, especially RIGHT after a shower. We only use soap when she really needs it, and usually use soap-free cleanser. She only gets a bath every 3-4 days (as per her doctor), and that seems to help. She has only had fruit juice less than a dozen times, as it seemed to cause a flare-up. Sometimes it gets to the point where the coconut oil isn't enough, and at that point we will use an OTC cream. 100% cotton for clothing is a big help.
The hardest part is that she LOVES water. She wants to 'swim' in the bath, run in the sprinklers, play with the water in the sink. We just try to keep it to short water play times, and it isn't too bad. She still wants more, but at least she doesn't feel like she can't have any fun!

Oh! we used to do oat baths too, but those seemed to help more when she was younger.

Sorry if that was a ramble, hahaha, it's getting late & I'm sleepy









So sorry for all dealing with eczema, but glad their are others to trade tips with!


----------



## aslandess (Apr 14, 2013)

I know this thread is old but I've found something that works on my nearly 5 year old DD's eczema and thought I would share in case it could help someone else. My DD had really terrible eczema when she was a toddler including on her face, but now it is mostly behind the elbows and knees.

So I was reading about cleaning your face with oil not soap. Since oil and water don't mix, it's hard to get oil off your face with water. So I started researching what oil to use and found http://www.ourhomemadehappiness.com/2012/04/all-natural-moisturizing-facewash.html Anyways I made up a bottle of 80% jojoba oil to 20% castor oil. So one night after my DD had her bath I was out of lotion I normally make and decided to just dab that on there. Come morning the eczema was about 90% gone! I've tried it lots since then and when I apply after a bath it clears it almost all up by the next morning. If I don't do it the eczema will come back, but this is the best solution I've found so far! If anyone else tries it let me know how it works for you!


----------

